# WoW! Epix für Nix! PvP wird lächerlich



## Molgata (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!!

Also ich muss sagen ich bin ein wenig angenervt!

Seit S3 raus ist bekommt man viel zu leicht gutes "T4" Equip

Was muss ich denn noch tuhen! 75k ehre farmen und ich ich hab ein komplett episches Set, das gar nicht mal schlecht ist!

Den pve Spielern kommt das natürlich zu Gute! Schnell mal geiles Equip abgestaubt und weiter gehts zu Gruul! Warum 4-8 Wochen Kara gehen wenn ich in 1-2 Wochen auf dem gleichen Equip Status sein kann?

Jetzt laufen haufenweise Leute rum die Kara noch nich mal von innen gesehen haben und sofort zu Gruul gehen!

PvP wird langsam nur noch eine Beschäftigung zum Equip farmen! Ich finde das nicht Ok das jetzt jeder der grad mal vor ner Woche 70 geworden ist, komplett episch ausgestattet ist! Und für was?? Für NICHTS!!

Meiner Meinung nach sollten wieder eigene PvP-Sets und Ränge eingeführt werden damit da wieder ein bischen Arbeit reinstecken muss !!

PvP equip für PvPler
PvE equip für PvEler

Ob Pve Server oder nich! Das ganze is aufm PvP server nich anders!

Ja! ich hörs schon! "Aber für die Leute die keine Zeit haben..."

Wenn ich WoW spiele brauch ich Zeit! Es is halt so und die wo rum flamen: "Ja aber ich hab ja nich soviel Zeit und ich will ja auch gutes Equip"

Ja hallo?? Dann sag ich nur sucht euch ein anderes Spiel!! Wenn ich WoW Spiele weis ich das ich Zeit brauche...und wenn ich die nich hab oder nicht investieren will...ja mein Gott...Es geht auch ohne WoW!!
Aber es ist unfair PvP so zum "easy farming Equip" Ding zu machen!


Ps: Ich will jetzt hier niemanden angreifen! Ich musste jetzt nur meinen Frust loswerden^^

Ja ich hörs schon!! Dann mach doch Arena!!
Mach ich doch! Aber dennoch mach halt ausschlieslich bg´s und Arena...und durch die Bgs bekommt viel zu leicht Epix!

(Und durch Arena eig. auch)

Frisch vom Schlachtfeld euer Molgata

Pls: Keine Kommentare zur Rechtschreibung^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Dezember 2007)

Falsches Forum.


----------



## -bloodberry- (3. Dezember 2007)

Verschoben.


----------



## Dunham (3. Dezember 2007)

Molgata schrieb:


> Hallo!!
> 
> Also ich muss sagen ich bin ein wenig angenervt!
> 
> ...



aha, so wie du das verstehst bist du anscheinend ach ein pvp twink liebhaber....
macht es fun, als full s3 euqipter held leute die fisch 70 geworden sind übern haufen zu haun??? mir ned
pvp wurde halt gebalanced und nun braucht man skill...., nein das ist kein item.... du brauchst 0 ehre dafür....musst gar nix farmen.... einfach ein wenig klassenverständnis, sich mit anderen klassen auskennen und seine spielen zu können wurde nun endlich wichtig....

ich finde es gut, dass es nun auch mal richtig stoff für anständige battles gibt, und dass man endlich mal einige szenen findet die man für pvp videos gebrauchen kann. wie man als full s2er einen frisch gebackenenen 70iger oder auch mal 2 oder 3 killt ist nicht wirklich spannend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tauritis (3. Dezember 2007)

naja ihr hab nicht unrecht aber was sollen die noobs machen so bekommt jeder ein gutes equip aber in 4monaten kommt wieder das nächste addon dann beginnt wieder alles von vorne.


also reg dich nicht so auf es gibt auch leute die wenig zeit haben und arbeiten oder in die schule gehen!


----------



## proxic (3. Dezember 2007)

Molgata schrieb:


> Hallo!!
> 
> Also ich muss sagen ich bin ein wenig angenervt!
> 
> ...



... Aber die Leute die keine Zeit haben... Sorry musste sein den diese Leute haben das gleiche Anrecht auf das Spiel wie Hardcore spieler, bezahlen tun sie auch das gleiche. Und 75k Ehre sind nicht mal schnell zusammengefarmt für Gelegenheitsspieler...

Und wenn sie damit Gruul gehen... Sollen se doch... Die gehen nach 1 max. 2 wipes eh aussem Raid und heulen rum also was solls!


----------



## X0RDAN (3. Dezember 2007)

OMG OMG OMG wie bist du den drauf die 75 k dauern emens lange wofür du im raid und arena viel weniger zeit brauchst wie wäre es wenns im bgs nur belohnungen gibs in rar irgendwie desmotivierend viele leute lieben bgs wie ich und wollen halt auch mal was besseres als diese blauen dinger haben....

Alle gehen mit pvp sachen nach gruul

na und sind sie deshalb schlechter?(jaa^^) andere haben auch vll nicht so gute gilde oder haben zum raiden keine zeit und für arena keine leute


----------



## Defoga (3. Dezember 2007)

Absolut /sign @threatersteller

Vom Set ist ein Teil locker in 5-8std alterac zusammengefarmt (jenachdem ob auf türme gewartet wird etc =)). So bekommt man dann equip was locker auf dem Stand von Kara/Gruul ist. Finde es ungerecht den PvE Spielern. In Kara muss man sich schließlich noch mit anderen Spielern um die Items "streiten" Wenn man dann noch in einer recht neuen Gruppe ist brauch man schonmal gut 1-2 Monate oder mehr um ein bestimmtes item zu bekommen. Für die PvP Sachen bei entsprechendem zeitaufwand gerade mal eine Woche. Werde mich jetz dazu durchringen Ehre zu farmen für das Set, weil manche Teile besser sind als meine jetzigen PvE Items. 

Bgs machen mir aber fast keinen Spass, aber naja wem macht Farmen schon Spass ^^


Gruß Defoga

Edit: @XORDAN: Also als Schüler brauche ich mit dem derzeitigen zeitaufwand ca 1 Woche für 75k Ehre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Sithra (3. Dezember 2007)

*Hust* 1-2 Monate  in Kara ? Mach 5-6 draus wenn du ein Hunter bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Richfield (3. Dezember 2007)

erstmal gz zum 10000 whine thread!

skill > equip ... mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Mace (3. Dezember 2007)

das gladi 1 set ist kein wirklich gutes pve equip so btw ausser die waffen


----------



## Defoga (3. Dezember 2007)

Mr_Richfield schrieb:


> skill > equip ... mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.



skill + equip > skill ohne equip

kein skill + equip > kein skill ohne equip 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. @Mace: Das Set ist bei den meisten Teilen besser als die dropps aus heroischen und normalen inis und imho Kara und Gruultauglich.


----------



## Dunham (3. Dezember 2007)

Defoga schrieb:


> skill + equip > skill ohne equip
> 
> kein skill + equip > kein skill ohne equip
> 
> ...



naja....
ich würd mal sagen fürs pvp ists einfach ein balanced set, für pve ists doch eigentlich egal ob man mal nen paar wochen heroics geht oder bg macht


----------



## Ermo (3. Dezember 2007)

Also zunächst einmal sollte man das S1 Set nicht überbewerten. Als nächstes sollte man auch wissen das PvP-Equip nicht so ganz für PvE ausgelegt ist und man da Abstriche machen muss. Was den Arbeitsaufwand angeht , so ist das schon recht fair.  75.000 Ehre zu machen oder zu "farmen" ist eine enorme Arbeit.  In dieser Zeit würde ich mich in Hero´s und Kara 3 - 4 mal komplett ausstatten. Und wir reden hier vom S1 set nicht vom S2 oder S3 . Wenn es das für Ehre gäbe wäre es schon ein Unding. Aber 75 K für S1 Set ist schon in Ordnung. Wenn man bedenkt das die Meisten eh bald komplett S2 und S3 equipped sind , dann ist S1 in etwa so toll wie D3 im PvE .


----------



## MeXxX1993 (3. Dezember 2007)

ich versteh nich warum du dich so aufregst, das pvp set is eh mehr auf überleben ausgerichtet als auf einen langen aufenthalt bei illidan!
diese schlagzeile vonn : WoW! Epix für Nix! PvP wird lächerlich!
hört sich fast an wie aus der bild zeitung!
mekker nich sondern freu dich das dein twink auch gutes equip bekommt!
ich hab dieses gemekker satt, wo immer die selben themen zerissen werden! anstatt zu mekkern kannste dir doch das s3 holn, dann biste den anderen wirder einen schritt vorraus!
fazit: mekkern bingt nix, in der zeit kannste dir auch s3 holn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg max


----------



## -Wega- (3. Dezember 2007)

ich glaube du hast ein wenig den sinn zur realitaet verloren und pushed dich mit deinem gejammer selber hoch.

ich selbst habe vor etwas mehr als einem monat pvp fuer mich entdeckt, was ist deiner meinung nach also die richtige moeglichkeit fuer mich an brauchbare klamotten zu kommen? ehre farmen und die blauen pvp items kaufen? also konkurrenzfaehig bist du damit nicht, hast aber monate dafuer gefarmt, gehst du arena zum jetztigen zeitpunkt gibt es auch noch auf die glocke weil du gegen leute die s2 full oder s3 + rest s2 tragen keinen stich siehst, schlecht bin ich keines falls, aber equip macht verdammt viel aus, gerade als doofe priester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ich jetzt das s1 set mir ueber ewiges ehre gefarme hole ist das fuer mich die einzige moeglichkeit um in der arena mal etwas zu den leuten aufzuschliessen die das schon von anfang an machen.

damit waere dann die daseins berechtigung fuer das s1_fuer_ehre abgehandelt.

also wer das zeug fuer pve farmt hat entweder viel viel viel freizeit oder nen besseren rp als ich mit todbringer.
als ally schaffe ich es ohne feste gruppe nicht dort auch nur mehr als 1 von 10 bgs zu gewinnen, das "1-2 wochen" moechte ich bitte sehen, fuer mich fuehlt sich das nur nach phrase ohne hintergrund an.

wo ist das problem das andere leute damit die moeglichkeit haben sich zu equipen und kara auslassen, schlaefst du jetzt schlecht weil du da immer und immer wieder durchgerammelt bist? du hast doch keinen echten nachteil dadurch o_0


----------



## Imbachar (3. Dezember 2007)

1. Gut um an die "Highend" Arena-leute ranzukommen
2. Es wird nicht jeder "kackboon" haben....vor bc is auch nicht jeder pvpler mit dem high Warlord kram rumgelaufen^^
3. Die Items sind für Pve garnicht so gut....außer für ddler...was hast du dagegen, dass sie es so amchen? ob sie 4 wochen kara gehn oder 4 wochen ehre farmen läuft aufs gleiche hinaus^^
4. Endlich kann man auch mal 70er Twinks gut Equipen ohne gleich den Raid vom main aufzugeben^^
5. S3 Leute werden S1 Leute trotzdem immernoch , wenn sie lgiechen Skill haben umhaun^^
6. Dann wirds in Videos auch ma wieder spannen....dann gibts nicht diese Videos wo ein High end pvpler kleine grün equipte chars umhaut....das is nicht schwer
7. Endlich bekommen Gelegenheitsspieler mal die Chance Epics zu bekommen...wenn du so Imba bist, wie du dich gibst, wirst du sie eh alle mit deinem full S3 bashen oder?

MUG Imbachar


----------



## Annovella (3. Dezember 2007)

"PvP equip für PvPler
PvE equip für PvEler"


oehm ja... ich denke du hast kein bisschen nachgedacht.

Ich habe 445 Abhärtung und 11k Life, dazu ansonsten auch perfekt PvP episches Gear... soweit sogut, jetzt kommt der nachteil: Ich habe nur 1,4~ k AP als Schurke, Schurken die anstelle t5/t6 tragen haben aber locker 2k undmachen deutlich mehr Schaden.
Was ich nicht in Ordnung finde ist, dass ich jetzt viele Noobs(=die keine Ahnung von ihrer Klasse haben und genauso schlecht spielen) aufeinmal "coole" Arena1 teile tragen und sich damit angeben.
Das nächsten Problem ist: Ich habe 2 PvP-Setteile(Ja genau dieses Blaue da was es ma gab) Und dazu noch eine Main+Offhandwaffe, wieso wurde mir die Ehre nicht zurueckgegeben? Dann koennte ich jetzt den neuen Ring usw. holen.

Zugleich Level ich aber ein Untoten Schurken hoch, ich freue mich gleich am ersten Tag das Mainhandschwert von S1 kaufen zu koennen und noch ein Item meiner Wahl(~30k Ehre)

Fazit dieses Textes: PvP Chars halten viel aus, machen aber deutlich weniger Schaden als Pve Equipte // Andersrumm genauso // Ein Char der 75k Ehre gefarmt hat hat mehr Arbeit aufm buckel als jemand der 20x Kara geht und !jeder soll das machen was ihm spass macht, wenn jemand halt nicht gerne in Raids equip farmt soll ers auch lassen!

Sprich: Atm ist alles gut so, zudem habe ich auchnoch kein lootglueck mit meiner Nachtelfe(Bin Kara acuh "fasst" Ehrfürchtig und hab gerademal 1 T4 teil und ansonsten keine großen Items). Im PvP hat man handfeste Ehre/Arenapkt.


Achja wo ich gerade ueber PvP rede... bin 0:18:43 Dot/Dodge-Schurke, meine Mainangriffe sind Geisterhafter Stoß und Blutsturz und laut den Patchnotes wird Blutsturz um 15% weniger Dmg generfed und Shadowstep ist dafür eine Faehigkeit die ein CP generiert, aehh hallo? Warum koennt ihr es nicht so lassen? 125% Waffenschaden bei Blutsturz und Shadowstep generiert kein CP? Und kommt mir nicht mit "Blutsturz macht zuviel Dmg".... (Und ja Shadowstep use ich auch-> Kitimmun)

Lg


----------



## Viper13 (3. Dezember 2007)

Molgata schrieb:


> Hallo!!
> 
> Also ich muss sagen ich bin ein wenig angenervt!
> 
> ...



Du bist wahrscheinlich so eine, die denkt das WoW alles ist??? 
Damit blizz geld verdient, will sie den Kunden die Möglichkeit geben, die wo nich so gut im pve sind, dass die auch mal gute ausrüstung bekommen. oder denkst du, dass jeder der illidan bezwungen hat auch mal Nef oder Kel´thuzad gelegt hat??

Denk mal über das Wort Gelegenheitsspieler nach.

war auch nicht bös gemeint, aber lies dir deinen beitrag mal genau durch
PS: ich bin Gelegenheitsspieler und hab ein jahr gebraucht um 70 zu werden. also nix mir sehr viel zeit investierenn in einem kurzen zeitraum.


----------



## Rudi TD (3. Dezember 2007)

X0RDAN schrieb:


> OMG OMG OMG wie bist du den drauf die 75 k dauern emens lange wofür du im raid und arena viel weniger zeit brauchst


Also das ist dummes gelaber!!

Bis du Karazhan auf Farmstatus hast vergehen Monate, bg brauchst du max 2 Wochen!!

Nur um das mal klarzustellen...


----------



## Daely (3. Dezember 2007)

Molgata schrieb:


> Frisch vom Schlachtfeld euer Molgata




Ich denke, du wurdest einfach von einem S1 equipten char gekillt hast aber selber S2/S3...
Und jetzt lässt du den Frust im Buffed-Forum aus^^
Junge in 10 minuten ist es 10 Uhr, geh ins Bett sonst bist du morgen noch zu müde für WoW...

So long ^^

ps. mich kratzt eigentlich ned...bin sogar froh da ich gerne PvP mache kann ich mir mit 70 gleich mal das S1 für Ehre hollen und krieg evtl in der Arena auch was gerissen...


----------



## mage4tw (3. Dezember 2007)

Molgata schrieb:


> Hallo!!
> 
> Also ich muss sagen ich bin ein wenig angenervt!
> 
> ...



wer farmt sich denn pvp equipment damit er dann in raidinstanzen geht? sicher gibt es ein paar die es machen, und das nur einmal weil sie merken das es nichts wird, man sollte pvp equipment nicht mit pve equip vergleichen.


----------



## Feltaron_Syndikat (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich finds schon erbärmlich, wie besessen manche Leute von so einem Spiel sein können.... Der Neid quillt denen ja quasi aus allen Poren.

Man nehme mich. Ich arbeite 6 Tage die Woche. Mo-Fr von 09:00-18:00 und SA von 09:00-12:00.

Ich habe nach der Arbeit keine Zeit/Energie mehr für aufwändiges Raiden oder sowas in der Art.

Ja, diese langweiligen Leute die auch ein RL haben. Sofort accountban, jawoll! -_-


----------



## BloodySkywalker (3. Dezember 2007)

Mensch - ich kanns nicht mehr hören. Da freut man sich, dass Blizzard endlich mal was für Gelegenheitsspieler macht und dann kommen wieder diejenigen, die einem das nicht gönnen. 

Mein Tip: Account löschen, wenn euch das Angebot von Blizzard nicht mehr gefällt!


----------



## Shadow Runner (3. Dezember 2007)

ich finds geil das die arbeitslosen die sowieso zu vie lzeit haben mal wieder richtig eine auf die Nuss bekommen haben (auch mit den hero keys ^^).
Und glaub mir so schnell hat man das auch nicht erst recht nicht als gelegenheitsspieler. Ich rechne mal 1stunde = 1k ehre. So was hast du gesagt 55k Ehre? also 55 stunden. Gelegenheitsspieler = 1-2 stunden am tag zocken, die er warscheinlich nicht nur mit pvp verbringen möchte.
das heißt er muss mindestens 27 tage auf sein equip warten, was doch sehr lange ist und auch kein spaß macht.

fazit: das Spiel wird Gelegenheitsspieler freundlicher, arbeitslose hört auf zu flamen und sucht euch n job


----------



## Ascarot (3. Dezember 2007)

so, 75k ehre musst wirklich lang farmen, wenn man bedenkt, dass man im alten AV "nur" ca 500 ehre pro sieg bekam.

Des weiteren erreichst mit pvp-equip im pve wirklich wenig, da muss man schon kara gehn. Mit 11k hp und nur paar 100 add-dmg reißt man auch nix und den guten add-dmg und set-bonies bekommt man nur bei den tier-sets.

Und außerdem, man spielt WoW aus spaß, ned weil man von vornhinein gutes equip will. Ich spiel pvp, weil ich andern eins aufs mowl geben will und mich daran erfreuen will und ich spiel pve weil ich mich über nen neuen bosskill freuen will.......

Was sich die leute da immer wegen den pvp-sachen so künstlich aufregen kann ich sowieso ned verstehn.


----------



## Mordenai (3. Dezember 2007)

So etwas nennt man "Advanced Marketing". Man ermöglicht den Casual-Gamern, die bisher nicht die Möglichkeit hatten an dieses Equipment heranzukommen, diese Items noch vor WotLK ihr Eigen nennen zu können.
Jetzt überleg dir mal, was Blizzards Hintergedanken bei dieser Entscheidung war. Richtig! *Kundenbindung* schaffen. 

Jeder Spieler, der sich bis zur Veröffentlichung von WotLK das S1 "erarbeitet" hat, wird wird sich das Addon mit größerer Wahrscheinlichkeit kaufen, da man ja jetzt "soo toll" ausgerüstet ist.

ps: Hab nur den Beitrag des TE gelesen. Sollte schon jemand das Gleiche geschrieben haben, entschuldige ich mich in aller Form!


----------



## Gias (3. Dezember 2007)

tzz an threadstarter:
dir passt nicht, dass die items so leicht zu kriegen sind und du willst das es schwerer wird ?
wir sollen abhauen wenn es uns nicht passt,  dass es schwer sein soll items zu kriegen?
junge weißt du was? HAU DU DOCH AB! Keiner braucht dich, die raidelite ist ne minderheit 
im vergleich zu den casuals - also byeybe... 
wenns dir nicht passt geh zu nem korea-grinder da braucht jeder dann ein halbes leben 
bis man was reißen kann -das wolltest du doch oder? also machs gut dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw im grunde ist es doch eh egal -mit wotlk wirds eh alles wieder wertlos 
und was dann mit dem addon sein wird weiß doch nichtmal blizzard momentan


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (3. Dezember 2007)

Nur den ersten Beitrag vom TE gelesen und der hat recht!!!  Für Gelegenheitsspieler? Wozu gibts Berufe da kannste genug Epics mit machen. Naja das pvP vor BC war eh genialer und das PVE alles viel zu einfach, und zu schlecht gemacht.

Ich spiele kein WoW, habe aufgehört. Das mit dem PvP das jeder Epics bekommt war ein Grund davon.


----------



## Mr_Richfield (3. Dezember 2007)

Destroyer1990_m schrieb:


> ... wie gut das 2008 neue Online Spiele raus kommen.



niemand zwingt dich wow zu spielen. bei dem Obersten Kriegsfürsten set hat auch keine sau einen aufstand gemacht. und wenn man das genau betrachtet, abhärtung und ausdauer waren da auch gut drauf. schon erbärmlich wenn man nur das lila sieht und alles andere gleich, wie sagt ihr coolen kids, noobig ist.
ich denke das ist nur der pure neid. warum auch immer ...


----------



## Dunham (3. Dezember 2007)

Destroyer1990_m schrieb:


> Ich spiele kein WoW, habe aufgehört. Das mit dem PvP das jeder Epics bekommt war ein Grund davon.



Oo
nun konntest du deinen erfolg nicht mehr durch dauer des farmen sondern durch skill bekommen...
ah das ist ja schlimmt, ich bin von haus aus ein farmer...wer nicht min 5stunden am tag ehre farmt darf eigentlich nicht mal spielen.....

das mti s1 ist einfach nur genial weil wow nun einen starken schritt von world of farmcraft weggekommen ist


----------



## Tessadon (3. Dezember 2007)

ich muss sagen,das es durchs "erkaufte" ausrüsten besser für leute ist,die erst seit geraumer zeit spielen.. vorallem wenn die auch noch mal was vom highend sehen wollen,können sie damit anfangen.. aber nicht erst wochen oder monate  pvp machen um dann erstmal was reissen zu können,wenns auch schneller geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn ihr da nicht drauf klar kommt,hört doch auf mit WoW... euch hindert keiner dran.. naja ausser die sucht.. ich kann nur sagen,das ich es auch ausgenutzt habe und ich stolz darauf bin  nicht soviel zeit investiert habe... daumen hoch blizz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rashnuk (3. Dezember 2007)

Molgata schrieb:


> Hallo!!
> 
> Also ich muss sagen ich bin ein wenig angenervt!
> 
> ...





Also die Ränge sollten wieder eingeführt werden und auch keine Lächerlichen Namen ... aber langsam kann man von einem Spiel wie WoW gar nichts mehr erwarten ... und ich kapier nicht was das jetzt viel gebracht hat mit dem Abschaffen der PvP Ränge ... ich mein schuften muss man immer noch viel für die PvP Rüstung und sie ist trotzdem Crap. Die PvP Ränge waren mehr als nur ein Hammer , aber wir sind auch nie gesättet wir wollen immer das Perfekte Spiel ,,,, aber das was Blizzard macht sind Fehler die sich so eine Firma nicht leisten darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sonst für meinen Schami Twink mal was ganz nettes und sei mal Ehrlich , würdest du 1000000 Leuten helfen oder nur 20Leuten? Is ja Klar die 10000000 würde jeder eher helfen und diese "freaks" haben immer noch eine bisschen bessere Rüstung dann heisst es nix mehr mit Roxxorn sondern auf Skill kommt es an , was dann wieder Spaß macht^^


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Dezember 2007)

Molgata schrieb:


> Ps: Ich will jetzt hier niemanden angreifen! Ich musste jetzt nur meinen Frust loswerden^^


Wieder mal ein typischer Whinethread. Noch ein Manakeks dazu?


----------



## SwOo (3. Dezember 2007)

Rudi schrieb:


> Also das ist dummes gelaber!!
> 
> Bis du Karazhan auf Farmstatus hast vergehen Monate, bg brauchst du max 2 Wochen!!
> 
> Nur um das mal klarzustellen...




da muss ich ihm recht geben !!

wenn man mal sich einige leute anschaut die 15-18ooo ehre am tag farmen, da dauert das nicht lange.


----------



## Maligtus (3. Dezember 2007)

also als nix würde ich 75k ruf nicht gerade bezeichnen.... ich finde das ok das man das s1 set so bekommen kann so bekomme ich endlich mal ein nettes damage set für meinen deff krieger


----------



## Yalis (3. Dezember 2007)

Sie es ein: Der WoW-Winterschluss-Verkauf hat begonnen!

Schnell noch die 70er Epics raus, mim neuen Addon kriegt man innerhalb von einer Woche eh komplett neues Equipt.

Meiner Meinung nach is es ganz fein, dass man jetzt leichter an sowas ran kommt, für Gelegenheits-Spieler wie für Leute, die eigendlich PvE machen und denen halt noch was fehlt.


----------



## Syli (3. Dezember 2007)

also sry ich verstehe deinen standpunkt net

1. wie schon hier desöffteren gesagt ist das pvp (vorallem s1) nicht wirklich sinnvoll für pve und umgekehrt

2. es gibt leute (wie mich) die einfach keine lust auf stundenlanges monotones pve in high level grafik haben, ja ich habe ssc und te besucht, weiter hatte ich keine lust mehr da dieses phase 1 / 2 / 3 mir tierisch auffen sack ging... ist nix für mich, warum sollte ich dann um epix zu bekommen gross pve machen?! ich bin froh das es pvp items gibt die anständig sind...

3. in 3-4 wochen laufen alle wieder mit s3 rum was zur folge hat das s3 nicht mehr so epic ist wie es lila ist ... epic bedeutet für mich etwas einzigartiges zu besitzen, und die leute die komplett t6 equiped sind oder t5 achte ich und finde ich bemerkenswert, bei s3/2/1 nicht da wie du schon sagtest es einfach zu bekommen ist!-was aber nicht bedeutet das es sinnvoll für pve ist (siehe 1.)


so noch was zu "skill>equip" den leuten, ich sag mal so...
im 1on1: klasse > skill > equip
im 2on2: skill > equip
im 3on3: skill >= equip
im 5on5: skill == equip
im PvE: equip > all

sry aber PvE bosse legen kann jeder der genug zeit + durchhalte vermögen hat fürs farmen / counter trys


mfg


----------



## RED DEVIL (3. Dezember 2007)

Heult doch alle rum.Mir isses scheissegal wie jemand an sein Eqip kommt und wenns durch Bg abfarmen schneller geht..super,dann trag ich auch bald son Zeugs.Nach 10-12 Stunden Arbeit hab ich eh kein Bock mehr auf irgendwelche Inzen und trotzdem macht mir WoW Spass.
Ich bezahl jeden Monat also will ich auch Fun nicht 12 Arbeit und dann noch 12 Stunden Raid,na gut 2-3 werden die Hardcorezocker vielleicht auch schlafen.Punkt aus!!!!


----------



## champy01 (3. Dezember 2007)

Hab im Schurkenforum ein ähnliches Thema nur im Bezug auf die Waffen. Ich finde ebenfalls das die Verhältnismäßigkeit PvP und PvE Equip nicht passt. Aber was solls, als PvE Spieler hol ich mir schnell die Waffen aus der Arena dann ist das Thema durch. 
Btw ein Raid der Schurken mit komplett Arena S1 mitnimmt dem kann man eh nicht mehr helfen. ^^


----------



## Mediomn (4. Dezember 2007)

Ist eigentlich ganz einfach wer mit s1 oder anderen pvp items Gruul geht wird nicht weit kommen die manaklassen gehen ruck zuck OOM.

Wer ein full s1 equipten spieler mit zu Gruul nimmt hat keine ahnung vom PVE allein die werte auf dem s1 was will ein dudu ohne wille auf dem gesamten s1 set sind alle 5 sek 31 mana wiederherstellen hehe joar mit viel glück übersteht er die erste phase.
Hingegen im PvP ausreichend 

Oder bei den magiern beim gesamten s1 kommt er vlt auf 800 spelldmg damit kann er vlt noch den prinzen klatschen das wars aber auch.

Also wer sich ehre farmt um für sich die pvp items zu holen um sein "PvE Euqip" aufzuwerten das ist der anfang vom ende bitte lass ihn bis gruul mitgehen ab ssc rutsch der so im heal oder dmg ab der geht genau 2 mal mit der selben raidgruppe mit.

Also in PvP hinsicht find ich es gut weil nach einigen tagen/wochen 80% der PvP spieler auf gleichem equip niveu sind und dann endlich mal das können unter beweis stellen müßen.Klar es wird auch welche geben mit s2 full oder sogar s3 full damit muss man leben das die vlt ein s1 weghauen auch wenn der s1 seine klasse beherscht.Aber wie gesagt 80% der spieler werden s1 haben.


----------



## Abyssion (4. Dezember 2007)

Molgata schrieb:


> Ja! ich hörs schon! "Aber für die Leute die keine Zeit haben..."
> 
> Wenn ich WoW spiele brauch ich Zeit! Es is halt so und die wo rum flamen: "Ja aber ich hab ja nich soviel Zeit und ich will ja auch gutes Equip"
> 
> Ja hallo?? Dann sag ich nur sucht euch ein anderes Spiel!! Wenn ich WoW Spiele weis ich das ich Zeit brauche...und wenn ich die nich hab oder nicht investieren will...ja mein Gott...Es geht auch ohne WoW!!



Das ist mit Abstand die *zensiert* Aussage die ich diesem Jahr in einem Forum gelesen habe.
Gibt es vielleicht irgendwo die 10 Gebote der Onlinespiele? Du sollst nicht spielen weniger als 18 Stunden am Tage.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und vor allem der zweite Absatz. Um es mal in deine Worte zu fassen: Ja hallo?? Ich würde mal sagen Blizzard hat ne Änderung durchgeführt. Damit muss man halt leben. Und falls dir nicht passt ...ja mein Gott... such dir doch ein anderes Game. Es geht schließlich auch ohne WoW!!
/cut

Aber um mal auf das Thema "Epix für Nix!" zurück zukommen.
Auf jedem Server ist doch immer das gleiche (ich war selbst schon auf drei verschiedenen) 2-3 Gilden schaffen es groß herauszukommen und mit ihrer Menge am Membern schaffen sie es als erstes Karazhan zu clearen, Gruul zu töten ect.
Aber was ist mit den anderen Spielern? Es kann ja nicht jeder in einer riesen Gilde sein. Ich bin selbst zur Zeit in einer kleinen Gilde (20 Leute max.) und auch wenn ich gern Kara gehen würde schaffen wir es meist gerade mal 5 Leute zur gleichen Zeit online zu bekommen. Reallife geht eben vor. Das scheinen aber einige noch nicht begriffen zu haben. (12 Stunden vor einem Game zu hocken ist sicherlich nicht normal [und auch nicht gesund])

Daher finde ich es sehr positiv das man jetzt durch Ehre ein recht nettes Set bekommen kann. 75k Ehre zusammen zufarmen ist natürlich wesentlich leichter als jede Woche sich durch Karazhan zu prügeln um mit etwas Glück ein Item zu bekommen. Aber wird dieser Mehraufwand nicht auch belohnt? Ist das T4 oder T5 Set nicht viel besser als das Arenaset? Meiner Meinung schon.
Als Holy-Priester ist es ja toll mit einem Arenaset rumzulaufen aber um noch besser heilen zu können ist doch ein PvE Set wesendlich besser.

Und an all die Spieler dich Angst vor Konkurrenz haben und denken: Oh nein, jetzt lassen die Karazhan aus und machen Gleich Grull.
Immer mit der Ruhe. 25 Mann stellt man nicht so einfach auf die Beine. Und selbst wenn ist der Weg noch sehr sehr weit bis in den Schwarzen Tempel. Und gönnt es doch bitte den Leuten mal etwas mehr von der WoW Welt sehen zu wollen.

In dem Sinne bye


----------



## Tharion der Taure (4. Dezember 2007)

Köstlich dieser Fred. Mir reicht es schon den ersten Artikel zu lesen, dass heitert ungemein auf. Weiter etwas dazu zu schreiben wäre reine Zeit- und Energieverschwendung.


----------



## Hangatyr (4. Dezember 2007)

proxic schrieb:


> ... Aber die Leute die keine Zeit haben... Sorry musste sein den diese Leute haben das gleiche Anrecht auf das Spiel wie Hardcore spieler, bezahlen tun sie auch das gleiche. Und 75k Ehre sind nicht mal schnell zusammengefarmt für Gelegenheitsspieler...
> 
> Und wenn sie damit Gruul gehen... Sollen se doch... Die gehen nach 1 max. 2 wipes eh aussem Raid und heulen rum also was solls!



Was ist denn das für ein albernes Argument? Die die lange für Equip farmen mussten sind mit Anlauf in den "Allerwertesten" getreten worden. Diese Shice PvP-Kacke macht das Spiel zum e-Sportclone Ausgabe 2435. Und ich finde es "unbalanced" wenn man mit einer Montasgebühr, soweit sein kann wie einer der schon seit Anbeginn bezahlt und auch spielt...

Du hast auch nicht gleich die gleichen Rechte wie dein Chef wenn du den Arbeitsvertrag unterschreibts ^^



Edit: 





> Und an all die Spieler dich Angst vor Konkurrenz haben und denken: Oh nein, jetzt lassen die Karazhan aus und machen Gleich Grull.
> Immer mit der Ruhe. 25 Mann stellt man nicht so einfach auf die Beine. Und selbst wenn ist der Weg noch sehr sehr weit bis in den Schwarzen Tempel. Und gönnt es doch bitte den Leuten mal etwas mehr von der WoW Welt sehen zu wollen.



Mehr sehen bedeutet aber nicht mit Macht, das was man gesehen haben sollte auslassen^^


----------



## Gias (4. Dezember 2007)

Hangatyr schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein albernes Argument? Die die lange für Equip farmen mussten sind mit Anlauf in den "Allerwertesten" getreten worden. Diese Shice PvP-Kacke macht das Spiel zum e-Sportclone Ausgabe 2435. Und ich finde es "unbalanced" wenn man mit einer Montasgebühr, soweit sein kann wie einer der schon seit Anbeginn bezahlt und auch spielt...
> 
> Du hast auch nicht gleich die gleichen Rechte wie dein Chef wenn du den Arbeitsvertrag unterschreibts ^^



so? was bist du in dem spiel? kunde! wie jeder andere spieler auch -ergo haben alle gleiche rechte
und wenn das recht daraus besteht in 1monat auf gleichem equip-stand zu kommen
und du es nicht nutzen kannst weil du schon länger dabei bist ist es dein pech
dafür hast du halt mehr gold und kannst dir mehr leisten


----------



## cazimir (4. Dezember 2007)

Also meine Ansicht dazu (bin mage):
1. Das PVP Equip kann ich so gut wie ganich im PvE gebrauchen
2. Bald kommt nen neues Addon raus und so können wenigstens ein paar mehr noch etwas weiter als nach Kara gucken
3. Kotzt mich euer Neid an ... *whine* habe 4 Monate gefarmt und jetzt gibts das für 1g... ich beschwer mich doch auch nicht weil ich meinen alten P2 400MHz nicht mehr für 800,-DM verkaufen kann ...


Warum denkt ihr immer gleich Lila = Imba ? *kopfschüttel* Es gibt auch genug epic crap wo rar teilweise besser für deine Skillung ist.


----------



## Hangatyr (4. Dezember 2007)

Gias schrieb:


> so? was bist du in dem spiel? kunde! wie jeder andere spieler auch -ergo haben alle gleiche rechte
> und wenn das recht daraus besteht in 1monat auf gleichem equip-stand zu kommen
> und du es nicht nutzen kannst weil du schon länger dabei bist ist es dein pech
> dafür hast du halt mehr gold und kannst dir mehr leisten




ganz schlauer Comment...

sicher habe ich Gold bis zum Abwinken, ganz einfach ich tue was dafür, und wenn die Zeit manchmal knapp ist aber 3k in der Woche sind möglich, mit effektivem Play.

Und sicher sollten Neukunden sofort mit allem zugekackt werden, um das Game am Leben zu erhalten, denkt logisch, Entweder ist bei Blizzard der Unverstand ausgebrochen oder die Gier, Fernsehwerbung pffff, Suchtgame pfff und ständig Zulauf, ich warte auf die Schlagzeilen wenn einer in der Schule mit Rotem Tuch vor dem Gesicht seine Lehrer ansticht ^^ und das mit Kik aufm Leib und nicht mit Epic...


----------



## Ifigenie (4. Dezember 2007)

Dunham schrieb:


> das mti s1 ist einfach nur genial weil wow nun einen starken schritt von world of farmcraft weggekommen ist



Dein Ernst? *_*

Ahjo...das ganze hat 2 Seiten - 

Als pvp'ler hat man eine geile Chance bekommen,sich dementsprechend zu equipen,nachdem man ein Maß an Ehre gesammelt hat. (Wieso genug punkte fuer s2 items sparen,wenn man mit s1 nachhelfen kann...)


Als pve'ler sollte man sich die Finger vom s1 lassen und zusehen,wie sich die kollegas mit epics equipen und sich dann im schlimmsten falle fuer ach so toll halten...


Leider gibt es genug Leute,die.....naja.........

Anders gesagt - ich stell mir schonma die noobs des Servers,fleissig Ehre farmend/leechend vor.

Btw,was danach rauskommt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dummheit + Selbstbewusstsein + epix = ?!?

Wegen Dailys/ehre @ s1 gehn ALLE vollidioten pvp machen,scheint mir - seit mittlerweile fast 3 tage dauerpvp KEIN einziges BG gewonnen...

Das verdirbt halt deutlich den spielspass...
MfG,Ifi....
...btw sorry @ fehler,is halt bissel spaet >.>


----------



## Crunky (4. Dezember 2007)

Molgata schrieb:


> Hallo!!
> 
> Also ich muss sagen ich bin ein wenig angenervt!
> 
> ...



Eeins darfst nicht nicht vergessen mit T4 set kannste nix im PVP was bewegen also braucht man 2 sets eins FÜR PVE und PVP  und S1 set  für ehre gibt schon längst überfällig weil das alte blaue PVP set nicht kokurenz fähig war gerade in der Arena ist S1 pflicht um guten start zu haben.


----------



## oldman (4. Dezember 2007)

merkt ihrs noch wieso werden gleich wieder die arbeitslosen beleidigt. Wenn ihr neidisch auf die freizeit seit ich tausche gern mit euch.
und ich habe keine probleme damit das es gute items für ehre gibt im gegenteil


----------



## Kel'Thuzad - Lysira (4. Dezember 2007)

Also erstmal ist das Arena S1 Set nicht das, wonach es aussieht. 
Nehmen wir mal an, du hast das S1 Set und die anderen PvP Epics. Du brauchst massig 'To Hit' an Hals, Ringen oder Trinkets, damit du im PvE was reißt. 
Gut, für die normalen Instanzen sollte es reichen, doch schon bei den Heroischen Bossen zeigt es Mängel, geschweige denn bei den Raid Instanzen. 
Ich kenne bis jetzt nur die Sachen für Magier und Moonkin, jedoch muss ich bei beiden sagen es fehlt an Intelligenz. Ausdauer (auch die Rüstung), so nice sie im PVP auch sein mag, hilft dir nicht beim Damage in Bosskämpfen. 
Durch weniger Int hast weniger Mana und bist schnell oom. 
Selbst für meine Schurkin ist das Set im PvE nur erträglich wenn man alles mit 'to Hit' - Steinen vollpumpt.
Und das kann nicht Sinn der Sache sein.
Und mal im Ernst: Nehmen wir an du machst Alterac durch. D.h. um die 500 Ehre pro Spiel, mit Anmeldung hlb Std für Alterac (3 Spiele , sprich 20 min für Alterac war mir doch zu kurz), hast in 8 Stunden 4 k Ehre, d.h. du spielst immer noch ca. 150 Std. was in knapp 19 Tagen resultieren würde.
Sprich du müsstest knapp 3 Wochen jeden Tag 8 Std PvP reißen.
Ich kann das nicht. Wenn du das kannst schön für dich, aber ich kann das nicht stupide abreißen.
Und der 'Casual Gamer' auch net.
Wobei ich mich noch wunder das du dich nicht schon vorher über die Priester Sets aufgeregt hast. Die haben mit beiden Sets, welche du relativ günstig bekommst ( da Urmondstoff doch preislich weit hinter Schatten- und Feuerstoff zurücklag), geilere Boni und bessere Stats als ein halb t4 Equipter Priester. Und wo bleibt der Flame für die Eismagier? Das popelige Eisschattenset? Wozu brauch ich die 2 % Heilung. Wenn ich mit 4k critte, hab ich auch nur 80 Hp zurück bekommen? Häh, und die Feuer- und Arkanmagier bekommen 7 % ihrer Intelligenz zum Zauberschaden. Boah is dat ungerecht!.
Worüber ich mich ärgere, was ich aber durchaus verständlich finde? Das du für die Arena Waffen ne bestimmte Wertung brauchst. Verständlich deshalb, weil es schon ein Symbol für etwas Erreichtes ist. Warum ich mich ärgere? Ich habe die ganze erste Saison keinen Arena Punkt ausgegeben, weil ich zuerst auf die Waffe gespart habe, und 2 Wochen vor der 2ten Saison hatte ich sie zusammen. Ich habe mir dann gleich am Anfang der 2ten Saison die Main Hand geholt, was für meinen Raid hieß: Jeder andere Caster hatte mehr Chance auf eine bessere Main-Hand, da ich nun nichts mehr brauchte. Ich wär eher dafür das ganze Arena Set an Wertungen anzupassen, und die Waffe außen vor zu lassen, damit das einzige Item, was für PvE gebräuchlich ist, auch dem PvEler und gelegentlichen PvPler mit etwas Arbeit zugänglich wird, was die Raids wiederum ein Stück nach vorne bringt.
Als letzten ernst zu nehmenden Tipp: Kauf dir ein Leben! Welche Wertung du dafür brauchst, und wieviel Punkte du dafür ausgeben musst, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Aber so wie es aussieht, solltest du anfangen zu sparen, denn es scheint ne ganze Menge zu sein.


----------



## Schlagetot (4. Dezember 2007)

Diese beschwerde über das S1 ist ja mal wieder sowas von durchdacht, unglaublich.

Nehmen wir mal die Priesteritems: Kein Wille, weniger Manareg. Dafür abhärtung und Ausdauer. Jetzt denk mal nach, was brauch ich in Kara und Co als Heiler? 
Ich trage mit meinem Jäger blaue lederschultern die im PvE mehr bringen als arenazeug. Warum? mehr trefferwertung, gleichviel AK ähnlich crit. Gut weniger abhärtung, aber wayne...

@ Vorschreiber: Die Anmedezeit für Alterac überschreitet bei mir nur selten nochmal 3 minuten, alerdings geht man auh nicht mehr jedes mal mit 500 ehre raus.


----------



## Domsen (4. Dezember 2007)

Aaalso ich als Pve Mage sach ma die Arena Season 1 Sachen würd ich niiiiemals für Pve verwenden..höchstens ma für grüuul zum tanken u. gott bewahre da muss ich echt nicht mehr hin^^

Was eindeutig fehlt ist HIT.. und zwar massig..ganz geschweige vom kümmerlichen int u. wille werten..ok wille ist nicht wirklich allzu wichtig aber auch nit jeder raid hat für die magier nen shadow und / oder nen resto schami in der gruppe.

PvP Equip ist mit dem vielen Abhärtung u. ausduer werten eben für pvp gedacht u. jeder der was vom pve versteht wird das nicht für instanzen anziehen....

höchstens eben paar teile wenn nichts besseres vorhanden ist...

ausserdem sind die 75k ehre oder eben die 15k für ein Teil nicht grad ma schnell gefarmt... besonders als Alli

also finde ich das schon gerechtfertigt u. for free kann da sicherlich nicht die rede sein.

für mich persönlich wars nice da ich mit meinem mage aus zeitgründen nie richtig pvp gemacht hab weil mich das pve schon genug zeit gekostet hat u. so kann ich die ehre nun auch ausgeben u. mir equip holen wo ich genug abhärtung habe u. auch ein wenig in der arena mithalten kann... 

so far have fun and its just game ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carnificis (4. Dezember 2007)

also dazu hab ich ne frage^^
Abhärtig was genau bringt das hört sich an als ob das den erlittenen schaden verringert aber genau weis ich das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sicher ne dumme frage bitte aber trotzdem um ne antwort^^


----------



## Dagon1 (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich muss sagen, daß sich meine Klasse ganz toll mit PvP-Items verträgt......gut ich hab ein bisschen weniger Spelldmg aber die ausdauer ist ja beim Hexer = Mana und damit gehe ich auch in den längsten PvE-kämpfen die ich bisher gesehen habe nicht oom. Gut mein PvP-equip ist noch nich t so prickelnt aber mit A3 klamotten kann man sicher ( ich war nie in ssc oder tk ) auch n bissl weitermachen ohne einen zu grossen Nachteil zu haben.
Zu den Heroini's kann ich nur sagen das A1bis A3 total super ist.

Ergo, Hexer schämt euch net holt euch den Kram und sockelt/verzaubert nach PvE oder PvP bedarf.



Ja ja Hexer sind schon imba -.- 

Und Epic sind die Sachen nur weil sie lila sind...........da mittlerweile jeder Mist lila ist kann man sich an dem Begriff nun auch schon länger nicht mehr festhalten.


----------



## Revengedevil (4. Dezember 2007)

Klar ist mal das es sehr viel mehr arbeit ist Instanzen wie Kara zu laufen,als PvP zu machen.Instanzen kannste meist nur 1 mal die Woche gehen .Du musst in einer Gilde seiin .Was du als Pvpler nicht musst.Brauchst DKP umd Items zu bekommen .Und muss dich noch mit dem Rest streiten wenn du was haben willst.Dazu kommt das wegen den PvP kaum noch gute Gilden vorhanden sind.Gilden haben eine viel kürzere Lebensdauer wie noch vor BC.Jeder Spieler fragt sich mitlerweile was mache ich PvP oder PvE.
Das S1 Set ist für die 75 k Ehre schon eigendlich mehr arbeit als wenn ich 10 Spiele die Woche Arena mache.

Und warum heulen alle PvP Spieler immer rum das auch mal die PvE Spieler an Epic kommen.

Vor allem für Twinks ist das eine sehr gute Möglichkeit sich zu equipen.


----------



## Abyssion (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaube das Arena 1 Set wird ein wenig überbewertet.
Das man das PvP Set effektiv eigendlich nicht im PvE benutzen kann darüber scheinen sich ja alle klar zu sein.

Aber Blizzard ist eine der angagiertesten Firmen überhaupt. Ich habe selbst viele andere Online Games gespielt (DAoC, Horizons, Everquest 2) und weiß daher das es nach dem erreichen des höchsten Levels langweilig wird. Und als eine Firma die irgendwie ihr Spiel am leben erhalten will und gegen starke Konkurrenz (Wahammer, HdR, ect) zu kämpfen hat macht das Blizzard hervorragend. Viele Spiele ändern sich erst nach einem neuen Addon. Aber was hat Blizzard nicht schon alles geschafft? Ständig erweitert Blizzard die Welt mit Schlachtfeldern (ja die waren nicht schon gleich am Anfang da), Zul´Gurub, Ahn Quiraj, Naxxramas, Arena, Fischewettbewerb jeden Sonntag und die vielen Events (bald ist Winterhauchfest und danach Silvester). Und das alles ohne Addon kaufen. Und so bleibt eben der Spielspaß erhalten.

Und auch die jetzige Situation ist die gleiche. Viele Spieler haben endlich wieder ein Ziel. Was blieb mir als Gelegenheitsspieler als maximal das D3 Set zu sammeln. Jetzt hab ich ein neues Ziel und bleib lieber bei WoW als Warhammer zu spielen.
Und was solls selbst der beste Spieler der zwei Kriegsgleven von Azzinoth + T6 Set hat fängt bei Wraith of the Lichking von Vorne an.


----------



## nalcarya (4. Dezember 2007)

Uuuuh, ich will das auch mal schreiben: 
miiimiiimiii, hör ich beim Startposting gaaanz laut :>




Molgata schrieb:


> Ja hallo?? Dann sag ich nur sucht euch ein anderes Spiel!! Wenn ich WoW Spiele weis ich das ich Zeit brauche...und wenn ich die nich hab oder nicht investieren will...ja mein Gott...Es geht auch ohne WoW!!
> Aber es ist unfair PvP so zum "easy farming Equip" Ding zu machen!


Ja hallo, weißt du was ich da sag? Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist daran unfair? Jeder hat doch genau die gleiche Chance auf die Teile.
Außerdem argumentierst du ganz schön unlogisch: Leute die keine Zeit für Kara haben erfarmen sich komplett S1 (was auch genug Spielzeit erfordert... nur weil man das leichter am Stück durchmachen kann wird's nicht weniger Zeit), haben dann plötzlich richtig Zeit und können zu Gruul gehen oder was? Oo

Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass (je nach Klasse und Skillung natürlich) jemand der komplett PvP-equipt ist zu Raids gar nicht erst mitgenommen wird.


----------



## Tja (4. Dezember 2007)

Kann mich dem Themenersteller nur anschließen.

Frischgebackene 70er rennen mit S1 Teilen rum und haben ansonsten nur grünen  Crap an..Andere leechen sich mal eben die lachhaften 75k Ehre im BG zusammen und haben für 0 Aufwand (ok PC und WoW starten) ein episches Set - das kann es und soll es nicht sein.

Und den ich hab keine Zeitwhinern sei gesagt:

Wofür gibts Arena? 10 Spiele/Woche sind knappe 2 Stunden - und wer /Woche keine 2hs Zeit hat ist in einem MMORPG sowieso falsch. Von daher gilt das Argument schon mal nicht.

Aber Lösung ist doch in Sicht..Wenn Blizzard auch im normalen PvP endlich wieder die Ränge einführt - ist es auch dortvorbei mit nachgeschmissenen Epix für Null Aufwand und das ist gut so.

Selbst Arena steht eigentlich vom Aufwand her weit hinter PvE Raiding zurück. Muss einfach ein Leistungs gerechtes Verhältnis zwischen PvP und PvE her. Derzeit bekommt man im PvP Dinge nachgeschmissen, für welche man sich im PvE den *** aufreissen muss und deshalb zerfallen so viel gute PvE Raidgilden =(


----------



## nalcarya (4. Dezember 2007)

Tja schrieb:


> Andere leechen sich mal eben die lachhaften 75k Ehre im BG zusammen


Ja, geht total schnell, hat man garantiert an einem Tag zusammen Oo

In Raidinstanzen gehe ich persönlich primär um die Storyinhalte zu verfolgen, wenn's dazu nette Gegenstände gibt: umso besser. PvP spiele ich um des Spaßes am Spiel wegen, wenn's dazu nette Gegenstände gibt: umso besser.

Es kommt also eigentlich auf den Motivationsstandpunkt an. Und wer WoW nur wegen Statmaximierung und Epixx spielt, der hat mein herzliches Beileid.


----------



## rufer (4. Dezember 2007)

Rudi schrieb:


> Also das ist dummes gelaber!!
> 
> Bis du Karazhan auf Farmstatus hast vergehen Monate, bg brauchst du max 2 Wochen!!
> 
> Nur um das mal klarzustellen...





Warum soll man für bgs max 2 wochen brauchen? redem wir hier nicht von gelegenheits spielern?
wenn ja ein gelgenheits spieler speilt maxiamal 1-2 std am tag wenn überhaupt max 2-15std in der woche
wie soll der da bitte in MAXIMAL 2 wochen PVP full eqipt sein? das geht garnicht zumal er nicht nur alteractal gehen muss um da ehre zu holen sondern auch die anderen bgs wie soll ein gelegenheits spieler bitte an 50 kriegs... abzeichen kommen wenn er nur 2-15 std die woche spiel und dann auch noch die ehre zusammen bekommen. Das geht nicht zum ersten weil er sichernicht alle BGs gewinnt zum andern weil sich bgs auch mal in die länge hinziechn können.

Und andere leute die wo mehr zeit in das spiel investieren die haben das set eh schon durch arena oder zumal das s1 wirklich nicht so überbewertet werden sollte es war klar das es wieder viele leute geben wird die sich aufregen das man das s1 über ehrenpunkte bekommt. Aber das sollte nur dazu dienen damit die leute die schon länger Arena spielen zum ersten eigentlich schon s2 dragen und wie s3 rausgekommen ist gleich 1-4 teile gekauft haben. 

Sieht man doch jetzt schon die woche wo das s3 raus ist ist noch nicht mal rum und die meisten haben schon das s3 komplet bis auf die waffen aber die waffen haben sie spätens nächste bzw übernächste woche also wo is das prob?


es ist auch klar das einige leute nun erst anfangen in arena weil sie eben das s3 wollen aber 70%davon spielen spätestens nach 3wochen eh kein arena mehr weil sie entweder keine lust haben das s1 sich durch ehre zu kaufen weil es für sie zu lange dauert. oder sie einfach in arena gehen und loosn jo is normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da hätte ich auch keine lust aber so ist es nun einmal der vorsprung zu den leuten ist schon enorm und auch mit full s1 machste kein eingespieltes arena team platt da die auch das eqip haben und man sich eben in arena erst mal im team einspielen muss wer macht was bzw was kann der gegner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf wehn geht man zu erst usw


also ich seh das kein problem das man das s1 eben durch ehre kaufen kann ich finds eigentlich nett von blizz das sie es möglich gemacht haben neuen arena teams ne chance zu geben. wobei die die wertung egal ob sie ihn char können oder nicht durch das s1 eh erst mal in keller spielen ob sie wollen oder nicht.


----------



## Tikume (4. Dezember 2007)

rufer schrieb:


> Warum soll man für bgs max 2 wochen brauchen? redem wir hier nicht von gelegenheits spielern?



Also wir spielen zu dritt, meine Mitspieler haben ein 6 Monate altes Kleinkind.
Am Abend machen wir ca 2-3k Ehre, wohlgemerkt bei Instant join und die meisten BGs gewinnen wir.

Selbst wenn man sich nur das Set kauft (also Brust, Handschuhe, Helm, Hose, Schultern) und wirklich jeden Abend spielt (was auch nicht vorkommt) braucht man gut nen Monat für die Set Teile. Da sind keine Waffen, Schmuck, Stiefel, Gürtel, etc drin.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. Dezember 2007)

in s1 pvpset würd ich niemanden mit zu gruul nehmen. damit kansnt mal kara gucken kommen...


----------



## Freelancer (4. Dezember 2007)

Ascarot schrieb:


> Des weiteren erreichst mit pvp-equip im pve wirklich wenig, da muss man schon kara gehn. Mit 11k hp und nur paar 100 add-dmg reißt man auch nix und den guten add-dmg und set-bonies bekommt man nur bei den tier-sets.
> 
> Und außerdem, man spielt WoW aus spaß, ned weil man von vornhinein gutes equip will. Ich spiel pvp, weil ich andern eins aufs mowl geben will und mich daran erfreuen will und ich spiel pve weil ich mich über nen neuen bosskill freuen will.......
> 
> Was sich die leute da immer wegen den pvp-sachen so künstlich aufregen kann ich sowieso ned verstehn.




dito


Alle die immer rum heulen haben doch nur angst das jemand besser ist als sie selbst, wow ist ein spiel was spaß machen soll und ich kann mich auch für andere freuen auch wenn die weniger zeit dafür gebraucht haben als ich 

Bald kommt das neue addon und da  werden alle wieder auf null sein und gute spieler werden  auch wieder schneller vorwärts kommen als andere 

zu
 "Bis du Karazhan auf Farmstatus hast vergehen Monate" 

Naja frag mal die Topgilden auf den Servern ^^ diese legen ein boss einmal und dann liegt meistens FT und das hat nicht immer was mit epix zutun

Auch durch Berufe kann man an gute sachen kommen die besser sind als Kara loots, wer sich über die pvp sachen aufregt müsste sich auch darüber aufregen das geht noch schneller als ehre farmen 

Und PvP wird dadurch ja nicht lächerlich nur weil es dafür epix gibt ^^


----------



## Nigrin- Blackmoore (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich muss dazu sagen das ich im lezten Buffedvideo die HdRO Loots von den Bossen cool fand. Da konnte man nen Kristall vom Boss gegen brauchbares gear tauschen. Finde sowas sollte in den inzen für einige Items auch mal funzen ... giebt weniger diss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

pve .. pvp wayne ... spass am spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NetEisenfaust (4. Dezember 2007)

Tja schrieb:


> Kann mich dem Themenersteller nur anschließen.
> 
> Frischgebackene 70er rennen mit S1 Teilen rum und haben ansonsten nur grünen  Crap an..Andere leechen sich mal eben die lachhaften 75k Ehre im BG zusammen und haben für 0 Aufwand (ok PC und WoW starten) ein episches Set - das kann es und soll es nicht sein.
> 
> ...




erm ich weiss ja nicht, aber das scheint mir irgendwie kompletter Schwachsinn zu sein....

1.) frisch gebackene 70er rennen mit S1 rum
hö? die Ehre muss auch mal erfarmt werden => viel Zeit...

2.) wofür gibts Arena? 10 Spiele/Woche sind knappe 2 Stunden
hm - dann gehts in Arena ja viel schneller und ich bekomme sogar min. S2

3.) Von daher gilt das Argument schon mal nicht.
ich glaub eher Du laberst ganz schön viel Bullshit


----------



## kaisun (4. Dezember 2007)

Es ist doch alles beim alten die leute haben eine stufe höher also die arena leute s3 und die die rar hatten jetzt s1. 


Wäre es fair wenn die s3 bekommen und wir immernoch großmarschall haben?

hmmmm.....nö


----------



## Taniquel (4. Dezember 2007)

ich bin finde es gut das man via pvp an gutes equip kommt, denn es ist halt nicht jedermanns(frau) sache dauernd irgendwlche instancen durch zu ackern um dann miterleben zu müssen das der leader den loot auf die gilde verteilt. im pvp weiss ich was ich irgendwannn haben kann , wenn ich genug zeit investiere (unabhängig von dkp usw) wenn es denn dann so easy ist an gutes equip zu kommen dann lasst doch gruul und macht lieber 3-4x av^^


----------



## Eloit (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann nur sagen: Aus dir spricht der pure Neid...auch Gelegenheitsspieler haben ein Recht auf epische Items...und es ist ja net so das man mit Random Grps 'schnell' auf 75k kommt. Und wenn du so viel spielst...was kuemmert es dich...muesstest ja schon aus Kara weg sein oder? Also denken bevor schreiben

Meine Meinung zumindest...

Viele Gruesse


----------



## Infarma (4. Dezember 2007)

Was für ein armseliges Leben muss man führen, um derart von Missgunst zerfressen zu sein.

Da läuft man in T4/5/6 rum, erlebt tolle Raids mit einer prima Gilde und hat regelmäßig Erfolgserlebnisse beim erschlagen neuer Bosse und hat trotzdem nichts anderes zu tun, als Gift und Galle auf diejenigen zu spucken, die nicht die Zeit und den Bekanntenkreis haben um solche Raids zu realisieren. Die dich dafür aber kontinuierlich über einen langen Zeitraum hinweg in sterbens eintönigen BG-Sitzungen ihr S1 Set zusammengespart haben und sich dann darüber freuen, auch mal ein bisschen lila zu tragen. 

Haben die Raider dadurch auch nur die geringsten Nachteile? Nein! Kann das S1-Set einen Vergleich mit den Drops aus Raidinstancen stand halten? Nein!

Manche Menschen scheinen nur dann zufrieden zu sein, wenn es allen anderen schlechter geht als ihnen selbst. Zu dumm aber auch, dass das bei solch kümmerlichen Existenzen die sie selbst darstellen, nahezu unmöglich ist.

gez. Jemand der Raidet und allen "Gelegenheitsspielern" ihre Epix von Herzen gönnt.


----------



## Eloit (4. Dezember 2007)

Infarma /signed


----------



## Strickjacke (4. Dezember 2007)

So so, Du richtest also DEINEN Spielspass nach dem Equip anderer Spieler aus. *Mitleid an*.

Ich finde es richtig gut dass man mal an einigermassen gutes Equip für seine Twinks kommen kann.
Denn wer nimmt schon Twinks mit nach Kara, Gruul, SSC, Black Temple .. 

Für Gelegenheitsspieler dauert das Ausstatten über PVP ausserdem auch noch lange.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte es generell schneller und einfacher möglich sein an gutes Equip zu kommen und nicht immer erst wenn man sich dem nächsten Addon nähert.

(Wünschenswert wäre sogar eine mehrteilige Questreihe für Gelegenheitsspieler, die lieber Questen als PVP betreiben, in der man sich ein episches Set erquesten könnte. 
Das würde sicher viele Spieler aus den BGs locken die nicht so gerne PVP spielen, jedoch wegen der Ausrüstung dort ihre Zeit verbringen.)

Btw. Früher gab es Gilden die "Grün Equippte Chars" gegen Gold Gebühr durch BWL gezogen haben, und einer gut ausgestatteten Gruppe ist es auch in BC möglich einen "Grünen Spieler" mitzuschleifen".

Blizz programmiert das Spiel für alle SPIELER nicht nur für Dich alleine und da der Großteil der Spieler wohl anders denkt als Du haben die das nun mit PVP so implementiert.

Übrigends sehe ich es nicht als LEISTUNG an einen Char mit Epix auszustatten, das gelingt doch jedem früher oder später.
Nun ja es ist nun schwer sich in Shattrath noch mit S1 vor die Bank zu stellen und zu posen.
Den Sinn dieser nutzlosen Aktion habe ich sowieso nicht verstanden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ausserdem scheint Dir entgangen zu sein, dass Epic nicht gleich Epic ist, man sollte auch auf die Stats der lila Teilchen etwas achten. 
Top Raidgilden werden wohl kaum mit lauter S1 equippten Spielern in die Hardcore Instanzen ziehen.
Da kommt man mit diesem Set nicht mal rein in die Gilde muhaha.

INFO am RANDE : Die frisch gebackenen 70iger die Du mit S1 Set rumlaufen gesehen hast, haben schon EHRE im Voraus gesammelt und es ist keinesfalls "lustig" unter LVL 70 mit dem Equip was man zur Verfügung hat PVP zu spielen.


----------



## neon1705 (4. Dezember 2007)

sry das ich es vllt falsch ausdrücke aber langsam kotz mich diese dummheit der meisten wow spieler echt sowas von an also so blöd kann man doch echt nichtmehr sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so um man die leute aufzuklären die seit bc erst wow spielen und das noch net so ganz in den kopf bekommen.
dafür ein kleiner rückblick

vor bc zeit:
damals war pvp einfach daa es natürlich keine abhärtung und sowas gab nur sachen die den schaden erhöhen und ablinkzeiten verkürzen

damals kontest auch also mit t1 oder t2 oder t3 super gut pvp machen sogar besser als mit den normal pvp set das heißt hast du pvp equipt gehabt konntest auch pve machen genauso umgedreht

bc zeit
blizz hat mit der zeit eingesehen das es ein billiges pvp system war und hat darum den abhärtungwert eingeführt auch die pvp sachen haben jetze auch nur pvp wichtige relevante werte wie crit abhärtung massig ausdauer diese 3 werte sind pvp relevant aber nicht im pve im pve hingegen sind werte wie trefferwertung spelldmg (für caster) angriffskraft (für nahkämpfer) u.s.w wichtig da braucht man keine abhärtung wieso auch in kara steht kein horde schruke der euch angreift und abhärtung wirk nur bei spielern also pve unrelevant

um es mal kurz zu fassen für die,die es immernoch nicht gerallt haben

es gibt entweder nur pve oder nur pvp entscheidet euch ansonsten müsstet ihr 2 equipts farmen und jedes mal umskillen um dann wieder pvp oder pve zu machen

pvp sachen zeigen wirkung im pvp sind aber kein bringer im pve mehr
pve sachen zeigen wirkung im pve sind aber kein bringer im pvp mehr

dadurch wollte blizzard verhinder das leute die t6 tragen im pvp alles absahnen wie damals aber t6 hat zwar gute werte aber für pvp ungeeignet

so ich hoffe ich konnte den hilflosen köpfen da draussen helfen zu verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## t0bsi (4. Dezember 2007)

das einzige was das das gladi 1 zeug fürn pve content bietet sind vielleicht die waffen.
Wenn du das jetzt alles am Beispiel Gruul mist, muss man das alles mal aus der sicht des tank sehen
als tank muss man Kara oder mindestens Die HeroInstanzen abklappern damit man bei gruul eine chance hat
natürlich sind die sachen für nen off equip net schlecht aber die meisten die schon länger raiden ziehen aus dem set überhaupt keinen nutznen


----------



## Yenwer (4. Dezember 2007)

Das Arena Set ist nice für Twinks, und auch ganz klar für "neu" 70er. 
Und wenn jemand meint, nur weil einer S1 an hat oder noch grünes trägt, nehm ich den nicht mit in eine Instanz, ja was solls. S1 ist jetzt das Starter Set schlecht hin, ähnlich wie die erhöhten Erfahrungspunkte, oder die Levelred. Es ist eine Chance sich mit was nettem auszurüsten und gut. Und es ist konkurenzfähig ... wer was bessers will, muss entweder Arena oder halt die Großen Raids machen, und dann ist es nicht mehr so einfach.

So und was den Zeitaufwand angeht, würd ich mal sagen, wer am Tag, 2k - 3k Ehre macht, braucht auch 1 - 2 Monate ALLES zu bekommen. 

PvP kann ich machen wenn ich Lust dazu habe, PvE, wird das ab bestimmten Inis, etwas schwerer. 

@ Infarma 
jep :-), seh ich auch so...


----------



## Sérvús (4. Dezember 2007)

kurzer spam:

regt dich lieber darüber auf das im alteractal 30von40 leuten afk sind.
das macht spaß kann ich euch sagen.


----------



## Yenwer (4. Dezember 2007)

> bc zeit
> blizz hat mit der zeit eingesehen das es ein billiges pvp system war und hat darum den abhärtungwert eingeführt auch die pvp sachen haben jetze auch nur pvp wichtige relevante werte wie crit abhärtung massig ausdauer diese 3 werte sind pvp relevant aber nicht im pve im pve hingegen sind werte wie trefferwertung spelldmg (für caster) angriffskraft (für nahkämpfer) u.s.w wichtig da braucht man keine abhärtung wieso auch in kara steht kein horde schruke der euch angreift und abhärtung wirk nur bei spielern also pve unrelevant




 Abhärtung
Abhärtung ist eine spezielle, neue Wertung, die wir eingeführt haben, um die Auswirkungen von kritischen Treffern gegen den Charakter zu vermindern. Sie besteht aus 2 Teilen; Sie reduziert die Chance, kritisch getroffen zu werden, um X% und sie vermindert den erlittenen Schaden durch kritische Treffer um das zweifache der X%. X ist der Prozentsatz, den Abhärtung bei einer gewissen Abhärtungswertung gewährt.

da steht nichts von nur PvP.... und warum bekommen die "neuen" PvE Teile auch Abhärtung, inzwischen, siehe Zul Aman Equip ....


----------



## Einsam (4. Dezember 2007)

ich finds garnicht mal schlecht... wie sicherlich schon erwähnt war es nötig da man sonst in arena und pvp keine chance mehr hatte mit normalen sets...

ich finds nur schade das schneiderei und schmiedekunst jetzt fürn arsch ist ^^ (lederei nicht vergessen)


----------



## Kaladial (4. Dezember 2007)

moin

wollt mir das ganze geflame net durchlesen is eh meist nur rumgeheule... 
und da manche leute immer noch net kappiert ham wie es bei blizz läuft (sie machen das spiel für jeden attraktiv nicht nur für langzeitgamer), bringt es auch nix drüber zu diskutieren...

warum ich aber schreib: der TE schreibt man kann für 75k ehre S2 zeug kaufen?

ich dachte das wäre S1 zeug... 

lieg ich da falsch oder kann man das bei nem anderen händler kaufen?
wenn ja wo ? in area 52 oder in sw ? (bin ally)

mfg Kala


----------



## Kaladial (4. Dezember 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Also wir spielen zu dritt, meine Mitspieler haben ein 6 Monate altes Kleinkind.
> Am Abend machen wir ca 2-3k Ehre, wohlgemerkt bei Instant join und die meisten BGs gewinnen wir.
> 
> Selbst wenn man sich nur das Set kauft (also Brust, Handschuhe, Helm, Hose, Schultern) und wirklich jeden Abend spielt (was auch nicht vorkommt) braucht man gut nen Monat für die Set Teile. Da sind keine Waffen, Schmuck, Stiefel, Gürtel, etc drin.



moin 

also da spielste die falschen bgs... 
ich spiele seit freitag wieder bgs weil ich ja n bissel equip farmen muss... 
ich hab in 4 tagen 25k ehre gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und sonntag hatte ich von 16:30 -23 uhr raid... also da hab ich so gut wie gar net pvp gemacht... 

wenn man av geht bekommt man für win ca 300-500 ehre und wenns gut läuft das ganze in 10-15 min bei ner inv zeit von ca 3-5 min sind das rund 1500 ehre pro std... das sind 50 std pvp für s1 set 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei ca 5 std die ich am tag pvp mach sind das 10 tage... keine 4 wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Kala


----------



## Grimmrog (4. Dezember 2007)

dann soll halt Blizzard die lila PvP items grau machen, schon gibts keine Epix mehr für lau.

also ehrlich, die Farbe der Items ist sowas von scheiß egal, nur die stats sind doch wichtig!

Und whine ruhig *verweintes Taschentuch aus dem Alterac rüberreich*

Jeder Rüstungsherstellende Beruf müsste sich erst recht aufregen, man stekct massig zeit und Gold in den Beruf müsste sich erst recht aufregen, wozu sollte man eigentlich noch schneidern? ok eischattenzwirn/Zauberfeuer ... set, aber wenn man die stoffe nicht im ah kauft, isses auch ziemlich fürn arsch, weil das erstellend er Stoffe auf Grund des CD´s so lange brauch,daß man sich statt dessen auch die Items per Ehre holen kann.
Damit der Ingi nicht sinnlos ist, hat blizzard da auch neue Brillen eingeführt, wozu? mit den besseren neuen Sets weder PvE noch PvP tauglich, außer dass man für die Kurze Zeit die man sie trägt massig Kohle ausgegeben hat.
Fazit: alles ist in WoW früher oder Später Sinnlos, nur der Spaß den man hatte ist etwas Wert, alos wenn du Spaß am whinen hast, dann whine *nochn verweintes Taschentuch reich*
Wenn du die Zeit für das farmen der PvE Sachen also so einfach ansiehst, hol sie dir doch und geh damit in die Inis, (ich hör schon den neuen heulfred: Stundenlang S1 gefarmt udn nun nimmt mich keiener in die Ini mit).
Spiele sollen Spaß machen, und PvP Spieler habe nun mal erst dann Spaß, wenn sie lvl 70 sind (mal von PvP Twinks abgesehen), und alle etwa gleich gutes equip haben. Wenn Blizzard nicht dafpr sorgt, daß dies gegeben ist, werden mit erscheinen von WAR(wo mann auch über RvR leveln kann), wahrscheinlich alle PvP´ler weglaufen, dann gibts keine Kohle mehr für Blizz, und auch für euch KEINE neuen Inis!
Also mal denken, alles im ganzen Betrachten, dann erst heuln, und wers dann immer noch scheiße findet:
Keiner ist gezwungen WoW zu SPielen und 13€ im Monat dafür aus zu geben, wer sich selbst unter Zwang sieht, dass zu müssen, der hat echt nen Problem, oder zu viel Langeweile.

Für alle andern die noch whinen wollen, oder noch kein Taschentuch haben:
*nochmal 10 verweinte Taschentücher in die Threadecke leg*

1. Edit @ vorposter

ja genau, Leute wie du (also dein Spielverhalten aufweisen), sicher hast du auch ne Stammgruppe, denn wenn man Random geht, hat man Av nicht in 10-15 minuten durch, zumindest in den seltesnten fällen und servern!
5h am Tag ist ziemlich viel Zeit für WoW, wahrscheinlich bist du Schüler, die haben ja ungefähr so viel Zeit dafür, der Casual Gamer, der arbeiten geht, hat dies nicht.
Und das Problem was blizzard hat, WoW ist 3 Jahre, vor 3 Jahren war die Hauptgruppe der Spieler ca 15-17 Jahre, großteils Spieler die nach der Schule ebenfalls, so 4-5h am Tag Zeit hatten, diese haben jetzt aber ne Arbeit, vielleicht ne Freundin, und Familie, bzw eigenen Haushalt, da bleiben nun mal nur 2-3 H am Tag, wenn überhaupt!
Resultat daraus: 13&#8364; dafür ausgeben wollen sie nicht, ergo hören sie auf mit WoW--> ich kenne sehr viele die das getan haben nachdem sie aus der Schule raus sind.
Blizzard hat dadurch viele Kunden verloren ca 2-3 Monate nach BC, also müssen sie dafür sorgen, daß diese weiterhin am Ball in im Game bleiben, dies können ie nicht durch raiden, da dies einfach zu viel Zeit brauch, also werden die meisten PvPler, weil das der erfolg/Spaß pro investierter zeit am sinnvollsten ist! Wenn blizzard diese Also vernachlässigt, gibts irgendwann keine Kohle mehr!
Und den Programmieraufwand, den Blizzard für neues PvP hat, bzw PvE hat, ist wohl stark PvE lastig, aber die meisten casuals, sind PvPler d.h die neuen Features die sie bekommen sind im vergleich zu dem was sie an Gebühren bezahlen im verglich zu den Features die PvE´ler bekommen wohl nen witz!


----------



## Bishop-1980 (4. Dezember 2007)

Kaladial schrieb:


> wenn man av geht bekommt man für win ca 300-500 ehre und wenns gut läuft das ganze in 10-15 min bei ner inv zeit von ca 3-5 min sind das rund 1500 ehre pro std... das sind 50 std pvp für s1 set smile.gif bei ca 5 std die ich am tag pvp mach sind das 10 tage... keine 4 wochen smile.gif



Jo. 5 Std am Tag. Da sich die Diskussion aber im Hauptgrund um Gelegnheitsspieler dreht zählen 5 Std nicht mehr zum Gelegenheitsspiel. Setz es auf 1-2 Std runter und du bist bei deinen 30 Tagen, ergo 4 Wochen.

Ich find es auch nicht schlimm das man sich nun mit S1 ausrüsten kann. Habe selber 4 Twinks auf 70 und baue sie langsam auf (Casual 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Da mein Main bessere Ausrüstung als S1 hat, habe ich trotzdem einen kleinen Vorteil. Das einzige was nervig ist, ist die Abhärtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber so macht PvP nun wieder etwas mehr Spaß und man tötet nicht direkt jeden New70 mit 3-4 Schlägen.

Mfg Tarjan, Lorderon


----------



## Abianis (4. Dezember 2007)

Im Grunde bin ich der gleichen Meinung wie der TE. PvP ist zur reinen Ehre-Farmerei verkommen. Aber ist denn die Arena was anderes? Jeder Woche 10 mal verlieren im 3v3 und Mittwochs 180 - 280 Punkte kassieren. 5-6 Wochen später trägt man sein erstes s2/s3-Teil. Erbärmlich.

Also echt, wieso bekommt man für verlorene Kämpfe genug Punkte um sich einen epischen Gegenstand auf S3 Niveau zu kaufen? Es sollten viel weniger Punkte sein, wenn man verloren hat. Aber leider berücksichtigt das die Berechnung nicht, sonder einzig und alleine die Wertung wird herangezogen.

Was diese leidige Diskussion soll, Skill schlägt jetzt Equip....der reinste Blödsinn. Wenn ihr sowas wollt, spielt Guild Wars, da ist diese Aussage zumindest wahr.
Gelegenheitsspieler sollen jetzt die Möglichkeit haben, auch an einen guten Ausrüstungsstand zu kommen....
Ich bin auch Gelegenheitsspieler, dann muss man halt mal ein wenig mehr Zeit investieren und seine Ausrüstung planen. Geht auch und passt auch.

In Raidinstanzen muss man sich mit 10/25 Mann um die Ausrüstung balgen, es fällt halt 1x T4 und es passt für drei Klassen. Im PvP "fällt" es für jede Klasse, und es bekommt auch jeder sein Wunschteil.

Also ich verlange jetzt gleiches Recht für PvEler! Ich gehe jetzt mit meiner Gruppe 5 Wochen lang am Prinzen wipen..und dann lässt der 10x T4 fallen.ROFL, LOL und HURRA


----------



## Aiont (4. Dezember 2007)

also ich finde es jetzt auch net sonderlich schlimm das es das s1 für ehre gibt. ein nachteil ist vll das dann eine zeitlang alle mehr oder weniger gleich aussehen da natürlich jetzt fast alle darum spielen. aber der gute punkt an der geschichte ist das man doch endlich wieder in die arena gehen kann und auch ne chance hat 1500 zu halten und die sache auch auszubauen, je nach team und individuelles können *g* also quasi jetzt haben halt auch neueinsteiger die chance weg von den 1500 ranking zu kommen. 
desweiteren finde ich es natürlich auch quatsch das jetzt fast alle in die bg´s rennen um das zeug zu holen, weil natürlich die große maße pve macht und mit dem zeug "eigentlich" nicht so viel anfangen kann, weil auf pve ist das zeug nun wirklich net zurecht geschnitten.
ja was solls, wie gesagt, find es gut das es das zeug jetzt für ehre gibt. 
wer damit raiden gehen will, viel spaß ... das ist nicht der eigentliche zweck des sets ^^
wer damit pvp machen will wird spaß haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich denke auch das der threadmacher einfach nur wieder frust hatte das er halt einer der war die sich jeden tag durch die inis quälen und dann nach wochen/monatelange raiden dann endlich ihr traumeqiup haben und dann kommt blizz mit der neuen arenasaison, stellt die s1 für ehre rein und schon farmen alle wie sau und unser einsamer held muss anschauen wie die masse um ihm rum mit ähnlichen eqiup wie er rumläuft.

ja junge so ist das leben, stell dir vor, ab der nächsten saison rennen dann alle mit s2 rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aiont


----------



## bullybaer (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich versteh das ganze Gelaber nicht... tut mir leid. ES ist nicht so, dass man für Epix gar nichts machen muss und bei den Epix gibts ja auch qualitative Unterschiede.

Die PvPler kriegen keine Items nur in den Hintern geschoben. Mit ner 1500er Wertung dauerts bis man ein Set zusammen hat. Da kommt vorher das neue Addon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und 75k Ehre (mit Waffen sinds ja nochmal 27k mehr) farmt man auch nicht so in null Komma nix.

Wieviel Heroic-Marken bekommt man für 1 Kara Run in 4h und wat gibbet Epix dafür? 
Sklavenunterkünfte und Tiefensumpf heroic renn ich in bissl mehr als ner Std. durch und wenn es die Daily q ist gibts 5-6 Herioc Marken, mit denen man sich ZA Teile kaufen kann... also MINDESTENS so gut wie die T5-Teile.

UND DAS IST GUT SO!!!!

Und wenn ich hier immer wieder lesen muss: "Wenn ihr zu wenig zeit habt, dann ist WOW das FALSCHE Spiel für Euch".  .....mimimimimimi....

Sry aber schon mal drüber nachgedacht wie bescheurt KRANK diese Aussage ist. Steht irgendwo auf der Verpackung vom Spiel, dass man ein SUCHTBOLZEN sein muss um WOW zu zocken bzw. ist eine bestimmte MINDESTSPIELDAUER erforderlich?

Seid den Gelegenheitsspielern doch dankbar, dass Sie mit 13 EUR/Monat das Ganze hier mitfinazieren. Diejenigen sind nämlich die MEHRHEIT der WOW-Spieler und nicht die aus lichtmangel leichenblassen DAUERZOCKER.

so, das musste jetzt mal raus.

Schönen Tach noch


----------



## pri3st (4. Dezember 2007)

Naja Irgendwie komisch wir haben Gruul mit Blauem equip gelegt. Kara hatten wa da noch nicht mal durch also keine Ahnung wie Ihr das seht aber ich seh das ganz einfach.

1. Das Spiel ist jetzt schon etwas fortgeschrittener und Einsteiger haben ganz große Probleme nachzuziehen.
deswegen find ichs gut das nachzügler schneller vorrankommen.

2. Das PVP Set ist nur bedingt nutzbar im PvE. Es ist halt ausgelegt auf PVP und dazu soll es auch dienen.
Damit die Schere im BG zwischen S2-3 Leuten und Standart BG-Player nicht soweit auseinandergeht, wurde halt das S1-Set für Ehre gemacht.

3. Instanzfarming ist fast ausgestorben. Wenn man keine Grps findet für die Standart 5er muss man eine Möglichkeit schaffen das man auch alleine zu gutem Equip kommt.

Ich find das Klasse. Weiter so Bliz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (4. Dezember 2007)

ich finde diese heulerei einfach nur noch lustig

wenn das jeder machen wuerde...

mimimimi....
als ich 17 war musste ich ab und zu meinen vater fragen ob ich an seinen PC darf
wohlgemerkt war das ein 286 
mein neffe ist 9 jahre alt und hat nen genauso guten PC wie ich
und heul ich deswegen rum, dass ich es frueher viel schwere hatte....?

mensch freut euch doch!
wird halt einfacher fuer eure twinks...oder eure gildenkollegen


----------



## arturmaster (4. Dezember 2007)

Zu den Thema würde ich ma Stark sagen das sie noobs die in pvp nix gerissen haben und sich bei blizzz beschwert hatten oo es ist so schwer 2 moante auf stab zu sparen xD dann hat das blizz eingeführt ich behaupte ma das 80 prozent der wow spieler wenig von pvp plan haben ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rufer (4. Dezember 2007)

NetEisenfaust schrieb:


> erm ich weiss ja nicht, aber das scheint mir irgendwie kompletter Schwachsinn zu sein....
> 
> 1.) frisch gebackene 70er rennen mit S1 rum
> hö? die Ehre muss auch mal erfarmt werden => viel Zeit...
> ...





zu dein 2.) 10 spiele dauern 2std? ich weis ja nicht mit welcher grp du da rein gehst. Aber ein spiel dauert eigentlich nicht länger als maximal 10min. meistens sind die spiele nach 3 minuten schon vorbei. und wenn du 10 spiele machst bekommste du sicher nicht nach 1 woche gleich das 1 s2 teil dazu braucht man mindestens dann 4 wochen damit man sich das erste teil kaufen kann


----------



## Jaq (4. Dezember 2007)

Mr_Richfield schrieb:


> erstmal gz zum 10000 whine thread!
> 
> skill > equip ... mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.



LOL immer wieder das Selbe! Skill>Equip... Sag das mal in der Arena, wenn 2 Gladiatorenteams gegeneinander kämpfen und die einen besser equipt sind.


----------



## Syrda (4. Dezember 2007)

Da eigentlich alles schon gesagt wurde, hier nochmal ein kleiner Zusatz:

Vergleicht mal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Des Zauberhexers: +25 Ausdauer, +16 Intelligenz, +19 Zauberschaden und Heilung

mit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist für PvE wohl besser? Na? Naaaa?


----------



## Hubautz (4. Dezember 2007)

Als BC herauskam, hab ich nach der dritten oder vierten Quest meine T 2,5 Schultern und die T2 Brust ausgetauscht. Da hab ich mir auch gedacht: Wozu bist du 20 mal Nef verhauen gegangen, jetzt kriegt jeder Knup bessere Items.

Die Antwort ist ganz einfach: Ich bin 20 mal zu Nef gegangen, weil es Spaß gemacht hat. 
Wenn man das Spiel als „Arbeit“ ansieht um sich Items zu erfarmen/erraiden/erkämpfen, dann sollte man ganz schnell damit aufhören. 
Das nächste Addon steht vor der Tür und spätestens mit Lvl 75 können alle ihr  T5/T6 bzw. S2/S3 in die Tonne treten.


----------



## Finsterniss (4. Dezember 2007)

Wuhahaha mimimimi alle bekommen nun alles günstiger. Herje wenn du nun noch den Alteracwidder oder eines der PvP-Mounts hast, wiederst du mich an (sofern du es nach den tollen pvp änderungen geholt hast, denn da musste man auch mal für richtig pvp betreiben).

Freu dich über das was du hast und bekommst, freue dich über das was andere haben und bekommen. Spätestens im BG müsstest du dich drüber freuen wenn nicht Grün Equipte Leute mit dir in der Gruppe sind sondern welche die ein wenig gegenhalten können.

Keks?


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (4. Dezember 2007)

es wurde schon alles gesagt auser das s1 für pve total crap ist fragt ihr wieso?

1. alles was ich poste geht nur caster an (also stoff equip)
2. zauberschlag set ist viel viel besser als s1 zumindest was dmg angeht
3. es gibt noch 3 arten von schneiderei die auch schon wieder besser als s1 in pve sind, was für zufall?
4. ich farme s1 nur damit ich auch besser klar in arena komme und nicht jedes spiel verliere, weil equip macht hier mehr aus als skill
5. reden kann jeder, beweissen das gegenteil kann nicht jeder!


----------



## rufer (4. Dezember 2007)

Leutz ich finds einfach nur sehr lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ 

Der eine schreibt das die gilde in blauen equip gruul geht und den legt. Ich glaube nicht das die ganze gilde da nur blau war 25leute blau in einen raid ? oO? zumal gruul wenn er bei Wachstum 15 angelangt is für n gut eqipt tank und den heilern sehr hart zu tanken und zu heiln ist wollt ihr in blauen eqipt da durch gegangen sein naja ich las das mal nun dahin gestellt.


zu den s3 leuten die wo raiden gehen wollen damit werd ich gleich sagen nimmt euch viel manaöl mit und manatränke weil ihr ziemlich oft ohne mana dastehen wird. Abhärtung und ag ist halt nicht alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das set ist ja auch eigentich nur für arena und bgs gedacht ^^

zu den Marken der gerechtigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 klar geht das nun schnell für machne leute da sich was zu kaufen nur ist da auch nicht für jeden was gutes dabei zumal nicht jeder kara ein einen tag durchhat und dann auch ne woche warten muss. Klar ist schön mit den marken in die hero inis aber das war schon immer so mecha wurde sogar einge weggetan dafür gibts dann aber wieder die Tages Q.



und die leut die wo immer nur nörgeln müssen sind halt veränderungen nicht gewöhnt haben zig spiele schon angespielt usw. naja überall wird rumgemosert in eshotern sinds die cheater/häcker in spieln wie wow sind die arbeitslosen/schüler/farmbotuser/und was da sonst noch so gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squishee (4. Dezember 2007)

Die PvP Items sind fürs PvE ja mal gar nicht zu gebrauchen. Was nützt mir n Schurke mit 100 Hit, n Heiler mit 1k +Heal &#8230; genau, nix. Man kann damit vlt 2-3 Slots ausfüllen, aber bestimmt nicht alle.


----------



## Kaladial (4. Dezember 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> 1. Edit @ vorposter
> 
> ja genau, Leute wie du (also dein Spielverhalten aufweisen), sicher hast du auch ne Stammgruppe, denn wenn man Random geht, hat man Av nicht in 10-15 minuten durch, zumindest in den seltesnten fällen und servern!
> 5h am Tag ist ziemlich viel Zeit für WoW, wahrscheinlich bist du Schüler, die haben ja ungefähr so viel Zeit dafür, der Casual Gamer, der arbeiten geht, hat dies nicht.
> Und das Problem was blizzard hat, WoW ist 3 Jahre, vor 3 Jahren war die Hauptgruppe der Spieler ca 15-17 Jahre, großteils Spieler die nach der Schule ebenfalls, so 4-5h am Tag Zeit hatten, diese haben jetzt aber ne Arbeit, vielleicht ne Freundin, und Familie, bzw eigenen Haushalt, da bleiben nun mal nur 2-3 H am Tag, wenn überhaupt!




^^ schon x mal geschrieben: nö ich geh ganz normal arbeiten ... aber wo is das problem von 19 - 24 uhr zu zocken .... fernsehn kann man eh vergessen also kann ich auch wow zocken ... (ausserdem hab ich net gesagt das ich nen gelegenheitsspieler bin, sondern nur das es ohne größere probleme möglich ist das viel schneller als 4 wochen zu bekonmmen) und 2 std reichen mir für meinen haushalt...

aber mal ehrlich so toll is das s1 set doch nu auch wieder net... ich hab grüne/blaue items mit meinem jäger die besser sind als s1... und die grünen/blauen items stammen vom lvln... 

ahja av: geh ich immer alleine ... was soll ich da in ner grp ... wenn ich mit grp geh dann is das wsg oder auge oder arathi... aber doch net av...


----------



## neon1705 (4. Dezember 2007)

Yenwer schrieb:


> Abhärtung
> Abhärtung ist eine spezielle, neue Wertung, die wir eingeführt haben, um die Auswirkungen von kritischen Treffern gegen den Charakter zu vermindern. Sie besteht aus 2 Teilen; Sie reduziert die Chance, kritisch getroffen zu werden, um X% und sie vermindert den erlittenen Schaden durch kritische Treffer um das zweifache der X%. X ist der Prozentsatz, den Abhärtung bei einer gewissen Abhärtungswertung gewährt.
> 
> da steht nichts von nur PvP.... und warum bekommen die "neuen" PvE Teile auch Abhärtung, inzwischen, siehe Zul Aman Equip ....



ich habe auch nicht gesagt das dieser wert nur pvp ist aber nenne mir bitte einen grund wieso sollte man abhärtung in einer raid instanz wie kara gruul oder ssc brauchen?Oo stehen da etwa jetz neuerding nen horde raid die euch angreifen?Oo

zum zul aman equipt kann ich leider nix sagen war noch nicht zul aman intressiert mich auch net so brennend wen ich die leute in shatt damit rumlaufen sehen reicht mir das blöde aussehen schon xD


----------



## Bobans (4. Dezember 2007)

@ threadersteller

/signed

@ all 

Mir ist es eigentlich vollkommen egal, wer mit was für Items durch die Gegend rennt. Aber wenn mir ein Neu-70er Char mit dem S1 entgegen kommt frag ich mich schon, was da schief läuft. 

Ja, heult wieder mit: Was ist mit den Gelegenheitsspielern? Haben die kein Anrecht auf ...

Naja, als ich mit dem Spiel angefangen habe, habe ich auch Ziele gehabt (T*-Set). Dann habe ich gemerkt, dass man da gar nicht so einfach ran kommt. Finde ich aber auch gut. Ich hab selbst erst ein T4-Teil und freue mich mehr darüber als über jedes S1 Teil, was ich bekommen würde und jedes andere T4-Teil, was ich hinterhergeschmissen bekomme.

Aber da in meiner Gilde fast nur geraidet wird, brauch ich keine Angst haben, dass in Kara ein voll S1 ausgerüsteter Damagedealer oder Tank neben mir steht. 

Genau das gleiche Problem existiert in den heroischen Instanzen, da kann nun auch jeder rein, auch wenn er nur "Greens" trägt. 

Bei beiden muss man in der Gefahr leben, dass die Leute denken, dass sie ja nun so toll ausgerüstet wären (S1) und Blizzard die Gegner leichter gemacht hätte (Heroic). Beides ist nicht der Fall und trägt damit nicht dazu bei, dass man Randoms im Bezug auf das Equip vertrauen kann. Und genau dann kommt wieder der Punkt, dass die Gelegenheitsspieler zwar in die Hero reinkönnen, sie aber keiner mitnimmt. Genauso werden   keine Damagedealer mit 200 Abhärtungswertung, 13k HP und 500+ Damage mitgenommen. 

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass die Änderung (S1) für PVP-Spieler sicher sinnvoll ist! Doch hätte es keine andere Möglichkeit gegeben, dass vermieden wird, dass die neu 70er von den S3-ausgerüsteteten Spielern ohne Probleme umgehauen werden? Wiedereinführung der Ränge zum Beispiel?


----------



## Fauzi (4. Dezember 2007)

So viel ich weiss machen NSC auch kritische Treffer oO


----------



## Paxter (4. Dezember 2007)

Molgata schrieb:


> Wenn ich WoW spiele brauch ich Zeit! Es is halt so und die wo rum flamen: "Ja aber ich hab ja nich soviel Zeit und ich will ja auch gutes Equip"
> 
> Ja hallo?? Dann sag ich nur sucht euch ein anderes Spiel!!



selten so einen bullshit gehört....leute die also z.b. 8-10h am tag arbeiten und nicht zur kategorie schüler/student,hartIV,gelangweilte hausfrau usw. gehören sollen nach deiner ansicht  nicht wow spielen...ja gehts noch?wo haben sie dich klobürste den rennen lassen?


klasse das blizz auch den "normalen" spielern endlich die möglichkeit gibt ihr euipt einigermaßen aufzurüsten...weiter so!

greets
Pax


----------



## Melron (4. Dezember 2007)

Also mich störts nicht das es S1 für Ehre gibt, da ich (Druide) T4  für immer noch deutlich besser finde! - in Instanzen zieh ich sogar T4 S3 vor ! - Also ich seh's so das das PvP Zeugs echt gut für PVP ist und leuten die nicht viel Raiden einie eingermaßen brauchbare Ausstattung gibt um Heroics und Kara zu machen.

Ich find die T Sets immer noch deutlich hochwertiger als PvP und so solls auch bleiben ;-)


----------



## Xazez (4. Dezember 2007)

Zm Thema sag ich nur, wems nicht passt soll was anderes spielen.

Meine Frage:

Das Set 1 intressiert mich nich, nur die Waffen. Lohnen die sich für PVE?


----------



## Genomchen (4. Dezember 2007)

Hmmmm.....wo bleibt eigtl mal ne Antwort oder ein Konter des TE. Oder hat er womöglich erkannt, dass die Leute auf Aussagen wie seine verzichten können?

1. Kann jeder soviel Zeit reininvestieren wie er will, er kann auch bei nur ner halben Stunde zocken pro Tag weiterkommen und Spass haben (wenn auch nur langsam).
2. Hast du jetzt angst, das dein Schnidel nicht mehr der längste Schnidel ist bzw hast du angst, das du nicht mehr soviel non-PVP Equipte klatschen kannst?
3. Du (!!!) solltest dir ein anderes Game suchen bzw nen Arzt aufsuchen, weil dir a) das Game über den Kopf gewachsen ist bzw du das Game bist und b) die WoW Community auf so Zocker wie dich verzichten kann. Hatten erst gestern einen in der Daily Heroic dabei, der war genauso wie du. Nur weil ich den GS ned sooofort hergestellt hab, is der ausgeflippt und hat das rumgeflame angefangen und hatte irgendwie die gleiche Art wie du. Nachdem ich ihm ettliche Male den Ar*** gerettet hab, hat er dann auch endlich eingesehen, die Schnauze zu halten.

Fazit-->kümmer dich um deinen Scheiss und lass andere einfach ihren Spass haben. Du bist nicht Blizzard, also kannst du dich über so Belanglosigkeiten zwar aufregen, aber lass uns doch pls in Ruhe damit. 5 Seiten Post vor mir dürften dir anscheinend gereicht haben, sonst hättest du dich längst zu Wort gemeldet.
Außerdem, wenn du dich drüber aufregst, benutz die SuFu, dazu gibt es genug Threads. Da muss man sich ned wichtig machen und nen neuen eröffnen....gäääähhhnnnn....langweilig....gääähnnnn


----------



## Satanhimself (4. Dezember 2007)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Hmmmm.....wo bleibt eigtl mal ne Antwort oder ein Konter des TE. Oder hat er womöglich erkannt, dass die Leute auf Aussagen wie seine verzichten können?
> 
> 1. Kann jeder soviel Zeit reininvestieren wie er will, er kann auch bei nur ner halben Stunde zocken pro Tag weiterkommen und Spass haben (wenn auch nur langsam).
> 2. Hast du jetzt angst, das dein Schnidel nicht mehr der längste Schnidel ist bzw hast du angst, das du nicht mehr soviel non-PVP Equipte klatschen kannst?
> ...


hart aber direkt

btw. das thema passt sehr gut >klick<


----------



## Genomchen (4. Dezember 2007)

@Satanhimself
Hahahahaaa
Wollte genau den gleichen Link posten hehe mist du warst schneller^^


----------



## funzl (4. Dezember 2007)

dann muss ich auch mal was dazu loswerden. im grunde sehe ich das ähnlich wie der thread-ersteller. es bedingt kaum noch skill um in diesem spiel full epic rumzulaufen. die größten noobs farmen sich im av ihre ehre zusammen und haben weder ahnung von ihrer klasse, noch setzen sie sich mit der spielmechanik auseinander. selbst in 5er-inis braucht man mehr skill als im av. an einem av-wochenende macht man locker 10k ehre pro tag und das ohne besonders hohen zeitaufwand. du farmst dir also pro tag ein s1-teil zusammen. und das machen unter anderem leute die im normalfall nichtmal an moroes in kara vorbeikommen würden und niemals einen t4-boss zu gesicht bekommen! bis du in kara mit nem neuen d3-equipten raid einen t4-boss siehst vergehen wochen und im pvp gehst mit grünem equip av und kannst dich epic ausstatten. wo sind da noch die relationen?

und wer sagt pve braucht keinen skill und alles ist equip-frage....leute die 25er erfolgreich raiden haben mehr skill als die klassischen full s2-leute mit ner 1500er arenawertung. die zeiten sind vorbei, dass von 40 leuten 10 halb afk sein konnten bei nem bosskampf. 

meiner meinung nach sollten die pvp-teile erstens sehr viel teurer werden. und s2 und s3-arena-set sollten eine mindestwertung benötigen um diese dinger überhaupt anzuziehen und nicht nur um sie zu kaufen. s3 sollte mindestens eine 2000er-wertung in einem aktiven arena-team voraussetzen und s2 mindestens eine 1750er oder so. wenn man unter diese wertung fällt, dann sind halt die stats der sachen nicht mehr aktiv oder so. der arbeitsaufwand für ein s1, s2 oder s3-set sollte dem eines t4, t5 oder t6-sets gleich kommen.


----------



## olisec (4. Dezember 2007)

1. 75k ehre sind schnell zusammen gefarmt. zumindest wesentlich schneller als ein t4 set.
2. für pvp brauch man 0 skill. du rennst im zerg nach vorne fertig. jede hero ini is schwerer als ein bg.
ich vergleichs immer gerne mit den jägern aus meiner gilde, die schon recht viel pvp gespielt haben und schon mehrere gladi teile haben. die kommen in den hero inis nicht zurecht. die machen zuwenig dmg, sind mit ihren fallen überfordert. hab früher selbst viel bgs gespielt, aber da degeneriert man spielerich irgendwie.

und ein gildenmember hat 20k ehre an einem tag gefarmt. also wenn ihr euch 2 wochenenden hat mans => geschenkte epics


----------



## Grivok (4. Dezember 2007)

funzl schrieb:


> dann muss ich auch mal was dazu loswerden. im grunde sehe ich das ähnlich wie der thread-ersteller. es bedingt kaum noch skill um in diesem spiel full epic rumzulaufen. die größten noobs farmen sich im av ihre ehre zusammen und haben weder ahnung von ihrer klasse, noch setzen sie sich mit der spielmechanik auseinander. selbst in 5er-inis braucht man mehr skill als im av. an einem av-wochenende macht man locker 10k ehre pro tag und das ohne besonders hohen zeitaufwand. du farmst dir also pro tag ein s1-teil zusammen. und das machen unter anderem leute die im normalfall nichtmal an moroes in kara vorbeikommen würden und niemals einen t4-boss zu gesicht bekommen! bis du in kara mit nem neuen d3-equipten raid einen t4-boss siehst vergehen wochen und im pvp gehst mit grünem equip av und kannst dich epic ausstatten. wo sind da noch die relationen?
> 
> und wer sagt pve braucht keinen skill und alles ist equip-frage....leute die 25er erfolgreich raiden haben mehr skill als die klassischen full s2-leute mit ner 1500er arenawertung. die zeiten sind vorbei, dass von 40 leuten 10 halb afk sein konnten bei nem bosskampf.
> 
> meiner meinung nach sollten die pvp-teile erstens sehr viel teurer werden. und s2 und s3-arena-set sollten eine mindestwertung benötigen um diese dinger überhaupt anzuziehen und nicht nur um sie zu kaufen. s3 sollte mindestens eine 2000er-wertung in einem aktiven arena-team voraussetzen und s2 mindestens eine 1750er oder so. wenn man unter diese wertung fällt, dann sind halt die stats der sachen nicht mehr aktiv oder so. der arbeitsaufwand für ein s1, s2 oder s3-set sollte dem eines t4, t5 oder t6-sets gleich kommen.



mal ne frage
was stoert dich daran, dass solche leute das s1 set kriegen?
kara raiden koennen sie immer noch nicht
in ne instanz musst mit denen nicht gehen (wenn man sieht, dass jemand s1 set traegt, kann man ihn immer noch aus der gruppe schmeissen so hart das ist)
zu geld machen koennen sie es nicht
farmen wird dadurch nur bedingt leichter

also in wie weit beeintraechtigen diese leute dein spielvergnuegen?
nur weil sie epics tragen die sie nicht "verdient" haben?


----------



## Genomchen (4. Dezember 2007)

@funzl
Na und??!!!!!! Wenn sie doch keine Ahnung habe, wie ihre Klasse zu spielen ist, dann nukked ihr die doch locker um, wo ist also das Problem? Das ihr nicht mehr das beste und lilaste Equip habt??!! Man überlegt mal was ihr schreibt, entweder ihr seid so kleine arrogante 12 jährige lila dämätsch kidds, die nur nachplappern, was ein paar mates von euch sagen, oder ihr wißt einfach noch ned was logisches zusammenpassen von Fakten ist ooodder ihr überlegt einfach ned was ihr schreibt.
Wenn sie so einfach ihr Equip kriegen und aber so schlecht sind, dann haut ihr die doch locker weg, also kann das ned das Argument sein. Ich denk eher ihr haltet euch für achso IMMMMMBBBBAAAAA und Mages die null Abhärtung hatten und von euch bisher weggehaun wurden, die HABEN jetzt Abhärtung und bomben euch weg und ihr müsst endlich mal SKill zeigen, den ihr ned habt (geh ich mal von aus, denn sonst würdet ihr ned so Penislängen-Heul-Threads machen^^).


----------



## Satanhimself (4. Dezember 2007)

olisec schrieb:


> 1. 75k ehre sind schnell zusammen gefarmt. zumindest wesentlich schneller als ein t4 set.
> 2. für pvp brauch man 0 skill. du rennst im zerg nach vorne fertig. jede hero ini is schwerer als ein bg.
> ich vergleichs immer gerne mit den jägern aus meiner gilde, die schon recht viel pvp gespielt haben und schon mehrere gladi teile haben. die kommen in den hero inis nicht zurecht. die machen zuwenig dmg, sind mit ihren fallen überfordert. hab früher selbst viel bgs gespielt, aber da degeneriert man spielerich irgendwie.



und ?

zu 1. 
75k mal schnell zusammen gefarmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja okay selbst wenn ... s1 ist *NICHT* raidtauglich
das einzige was man im raid verwenden kann sind die waffen

zu 2.
beim zergen braucht man keinen skill das stimmt aber zergen würde ich persönlich nicht wirklich als sinnvolles pvp bezeichnen
hero sind schwerer als zergen ? ach ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (4. Dezember 2007)

Xazez schrieb:


> Meine Frage:
> 
> Das Set 1 intressiert mich nich, nur die Waffen. Lohnen die sich für PVE?



joaaa die S1 waffen lohnen sich auch für PvE


----------



## Xazez (4. Dezember 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> und ?
> 
> zu 1.
> 75k mal schnell zusammen gefarmt
> ...



danke für die antwort

bzw hört auf zu diskutieren, es wird immer leute geben die es nich begreifen...


----------



## Tikume (4. Dezember 2007)

funzl schrieb:


> an einem av-wochenende macht man locker 10k ehre pro tag und das ohne besonders hohen zeitaufwand.



Quark, für die 10K Ehre hängst Du auch den ganzen Tag im AV ab. Da ich am Samstag so wahnsinnig war 10k Ehre zu machen kann ich den Aufwand einschätzen.


----------



## teroa (4. Dezember 2007)

mann kann nur hoffen das die ganzen pvp spacken gehen wenn WHO kommt und in wow  es endlich wieder mehr raidgruppen gibt,,mann muss nur mal schauen wieviel raidgruppen es vor bc gab und wieviel jetzt (sehr viel weniger)  obwohl die anzahl der spieler eigentlicvh gestiegen ist ,weil die meisten machen eh nur noch arena weil wozu etwas leisten wenns auch umsonst gibt.

und der geilste sprucvh immer wow und skill muhahahahahahaha in ganz wow gibs kein skill,,spiel GW da kannnste sagen du skill aber net wow wo alle 100% die gleiche talenten haben (also allie krieger -horde krieger so meine ich es^^)

und an die ganzen pvp proll schreier spielt mal nen richtiges pvp spiel und nicht dieses witzzeug aus wow


----------



## Thyridrion (4. Dezember 2007)

Naja, S1 Waffen taugen für Gruul, S2 taugen für alles in SSC/TK , S3 sind meiner Meinung nach etwas zu stark und konkurieren mit vielem aus BT/MH aber damitmuss man leben.

Aber die Rüstungssets sind absoluter Crap für PvE. S3 kann im bestenfall mit T4 mithalten und wenn jemand der sich full S3 durch Arena gefarmt hat darf gerne zu Gruul gehen. ^^ Für alles was über Gruul hinausgeht kannst du das S3 Rüstungsset getrost in die Tonne kloppen. Von daher lasst den Leute doch ihr S1 für Ehre. Jeder will mal "tolle" Lila Sachen anhaben. ^^


----------



## SixtenF (4. Dezember 2007)

2. für pvp brauch man 0 skill. du rennst im zerg nach vorne fertig. jede hero ini is schwerer als ein bg.
ich vergleichs immer gerne mit den jägern aus meiner gilde, die schon recht viel pvp gespielt haben und schon mehrere gladi teile haben. die kommen in den hero inis nicht zurecht. die machen zuwenig dmg, sind mit ihren fallen überfordert. hab früher selbst viel bgs gespielt, aber da degeneriert man spielerich irgendwie. 

-- genau andersrum



(HUNTER SIND KEINE DD KLASSE FALLS DUS NICHT WEISST SIE SIND SUPPORT (bis 70DD danach nurnoch support))



und ein gildenmember hat 20k ehre an einem tag gefarmt. also wenn ihr euch 2 wochenenden hat mans => geschenkte epics

ja normal

[/quote]


----------



## Aiont (4. Dezember 2007)

langsam artet das eher in einem großen geheule aus wo sich die pve spieler beschweren das pvp einfach effektiver ist. und das gequatsche jedes mal das pvp für noobs ist und pve und raiden die königsklasse sein soll, alles nur geschwätz also wirklich ...

gutes beispiel ist da schon: 



> die größten noobs farmen sich im av ihre ehre zusammen und haben weder ahnung von ihrer klasse, noch setzen sie sich mit der spielmechanik auseinander



also wer 70 ist hat auf jeden fall ahnung von seiner klasse ob das dann für die jeweiligen zwecke und gruppen ausreichend ist steht mal außer frage aber der spruch an sich kotz einen schon wieder an, halt ein typischer npc klatscher. und dann das geschwätz das pvp easy sein soll ... ich geh jetzt mal nicht von den bg´s aus, dafür ist kein können gefragt, also zumindestens net immer (um so kleiner das bg um so anspruchsvoller) aber in der arena ist natürlich ein gewisser "skill" gefragt. also ich glaube wir müssen nicht diskutieren  ob es schwerer ist die ständig stupiden angriffe eines npc einzuschätzen und darauf angemessen zu reagieren oder auf einen angriff eines selbstdenkenden wesens  zu reagieren der mit seiner klasse/char umgehen kann. meiner meinung nach ist arena immer noch die schwerere aufgabe wenns darum geht an ausrüstung zu kommen. weil dafür muss man andere klassen kennen, ihr starken attacken kennen und seine eigenen fähigkeiten die du mit deiner klasse halt hast gekonnt einsetzen um den gegner auszukontern usw. 
wärend es beim raiden immer gleich abläuft "pullen und sehen was passiert" jedes mal, every fucking day !
also "npc-klatscher" ... nun spielt euch hier net so auf !


----------



## Tja (4. Dezember 2007)

teroa schrieb:


> mann kann nur hoffen das die ganzen pvp spacken gehen wenn WHO kommt und in wow  es endlich wieder mehr raidgruppen gibt,,mann muss nur mal schauen wieviel raidgruppen es vor bc gab und wieviel jetzt (sehr viel weniger)  obwohl die anzahl der spieler eigentlicvh gestiegen ist ,weil die meisten machen eh nur noch arena weil wozu etwas leisten wenns auch umsonst gibt.



/meine Meinung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Solche Leute zerstören jeglichen PvE Inhalt, weil sich jeder (berechtigt) fragt, wozu raiden wenn man im pvp mit vergleichsweise Null-Aufwand zumindest vergleichbare Gear bekommt? Und das versteh ich auch.

Wird Zeit, das WoWhammer endlich rauskommt, dann sind wir die ganzen "ich hab ja keine Zeit und überhaupt alles so ungerecht Whiner" hoffentlich los. Dann darf sich Mythic mit denen rumschlagen, viel Spaß jetzt schon.

Und das Argument "ich hab keine zeit ist einfach nur eine Ausrede für Faulheit" und sonst gar nichts.

Ich hab auch nicht mehr die Zeit mehr zu zocken, wie ich es gern hätte? Und, dann akzeptiere ich eben, das andere bessere Gear und Ausrüstung haben werden, sie stecken schließlich Zeit in ihr Hobby und wollen dort was erreichen. Ich für meinen Teil gönne es diesen Leuten, und will die Gear nicht nachgeschmissen haben. 

zu dem Argument Skill:

Skill im PvP? Ja vielleicht jetzt etwas mit der persönlichen Arenawertung aber auf den normalen BG's braucht man weder skill noch sonst was. Ja im AV muss man nichtmal anwesend sein...


----------



## Lucelia (4. Dezember 2007)

Molgata schrieb:


> Hallo!!
> 
> Also ich muss sagen ich bin ein wenig angenervt!
> 
> ...




ohje, welchem pvp-gankorroxxor-twink haben se denn da wieder die schwanzverlängerung geklaut?



das ist ein spiel und soll *spass* machen und man *zahlt* dafür, dass man *spass* hat... sich gegenseitig flamen, nur weil die leute sich freuen, die wegen dauernder zerfall-aktionen und allen anderen unbeständigkeiten, die der standart-kara-raid mit sich bringt, auch noch n stückl weiterkommen im zweifelsfall, das is ja mal wieder herrlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
btw...arena-gear...erzähl mir nix von easy-mode-epix... die einzigen, die sich *da* aufregen dürfen, dass sie höchstens keine scheibe vom kuchen abkriegen, sind reine defkrieger/protpalas, jede andere klasse bekommt für mehr oder minder WITZLOSEN aufwand von 0 auf 100 t6-qualität in ein paar wochen

meine meinung dazu? lass sie doch! 
wenn sie nich spielen können, bringts ihnen im pvp eh nix ausser shiny epix und n bissl mehr persönlichen spass 
im pve und raiding sind die hälfte der pvp-sachen eh nich sehr gut zu gebrauchen, abhärtung < Mp/5 für palas z.b. bei meinen arena  vs t4 sachen im vergleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


umgekehrt auch... jag mal t5-equipt ssc/eye gegen s2 arena mit 250+ abhärtung...höhö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also...würdest du dich nich über t6 / t5 / t4 aussehen freuen, wenn du sonst nie ne chance hättest, bt/h3  /  eye/ssc  / kara/gruul/maggi zu sehn? vielleicht weil dein realm einfach zu klein und planlos is oder du nich die zeit hast, aber trotzdem irgendwo deinen spass haben willst?
wer damit nich umgehn kann, dem nützt das zeug nix..
WOZU rumgimpen in kara, wenn der raid mit taktiken umgehn kann und schon viel weiter sein könnte, aber sich auf dämlichen dropchancen für bestimmte encounter festfrisst, wenn so kleine stützen an manchen ecken oder zum nachequippen vielleicht ganz nett sein können nebenher?
und WOZU aufregen über gimps, die sich das zeug schnappen, sich damit kara sparen und danach bei gruul nachm 20. trashmob-wipe aufgeben, weil ihnen die erfahrung fehlt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aiont (4. Dezember 2007)

> ich vergleichs immer gerne mit den jägern aus meiner gilde, die schon recht viel pvp gespielt haben und schon mehrere gladi teile haben. die kommen in den hero inis nicht zurecht. die machen zuwenig dmg, sind mit ihren fallen überfordert.



wie es schon tausendfach angesprochen wurde ist das s1.2.3 auch net für pve gedacht, es ist halt auf abhärtung getrimmt und nicht auf damage ^^ 

zu den fallen, ja da fällt mir nun auch nichts mehr ein, mit lvl 70 sollte man damit eigentlich überall klar kommen ... und diese gekonnt einsetzen können!

und ich wette mit dir das deine/die jäger auch net mehr für pve geskillt sind also wie sollen sie denn da in inis klar kommen wenn das pet halt kein nur noch mittel zum zweck ist, und eigentlich nichts mehr aushält weil das im pvp auch net mehr von nöten ist. also ich hab mit meiner pvp skillung in inis aus probs weil meine bedrohung jedes mal höher ist als die des tanks oder des mages, wie gesagt, liegt an meiner skillung. 

hunter aus leidenschaft !!!


----------



## Fauzi (4. Dezember 2007)

Der einziger der hier heult ist doch du.
Das s1 zusammenfarmen ist nicht NULL-Aufwand. Auch braucht es skill. Ich mache BG um teamarbeit zu leisten, dabei bekomm ich noch mehr Ehre als wenn ich einer auf Ego spielen würde..

Lass doch jeden das tun was er will. Von mir aus kann der grösste b00n das s1 tragen, solange er sein Charakter nicht im Griff hat nützt im das auch nichts.


----------



## Makata (4. Dezember 2007)

> geschenkte epics



man man man ....
würde blizzard die s1 sachen blau einfärben, würden sich solche item geilen kids nicht aufregen.
die sehen nur lila -> "boah imba rockzor .....", egal ob das item gut oder schlecht ist.

blizzard sollte überhaupt so machen, das pvp items nur im BG bzw. in der Arena getragen werden können...
aber dann gibs sicher wieder geheule -> "mimimi, ich kann nicht mit meinem imba s3 einen low level von hinten beim blümchen pflücken one hitten, mimimi ...."


----------



## Aiont (4. Dezember 2007)

> würde blizzard die s1 sachen blau einfärben, würden sich solche item geilen kids nicht aufregen


jo glaube ich auch 



> blizzard sollte überhaupt so machen, das pvp items nur im BG bzw. in der Arena getragen werden können...



jo ich wäre dafür und ich zocke auch zum größten teil pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


im gegenzug muss das natürlich auch ausgeglichen werden liebe pve´ler, kein zutritt mit pve zeug in der arena , alle starten mit s1 (das sie vorher erfarmen müssen) und dann gehts los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


natürlich behalten alle die, die schon höheres s2,3 equip haben, ihr zeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makata (4. Dezember 2007)

> im gegenzug muss das natürlich auch ausgeglichen werden liebe pve´ler, kein zutritt mit pve zeug in der arena , alle starten mit s1 (das sie vorher erfarmen müssen) und dann gehts los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



viel geiler wäre, am anfang nur ne stoff kleidung ohne waffen und stats.
und dann muss man sich die sachen erkämpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann wird sich sogar jedes epic geile kiddy über ein grünes item freuen ...


----------



## Tpohrl (4. Dezember 2007)

huuuuiiii.., ihr dürft doch nihct so hart zueinander sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also.., sowas kann Blizz doch nicht einfach machen. Zuerst hätte das outdoor Team für quersitzende Furze mit ner extragroßen Vaselinetube ausschwärmen müssen und die sensiblen Kundenpopo´s auf diese unverhältnissmäßige Änderung vorbereiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
</ironie>

Es ist doch immer das gleiche, die verkrampften heulen, die entspannten versuchen zu beruhigen und in 2Monaten kräht kein Hahn mehr danach. 
Dann erwartet uns das neue addon und alles fängt von vorn an!

Also ich höre da garnicht mehr hin und amüsiere mich nur noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (4. Dezember 2007)

@Aiont 
Ich spiel beides sehr intensiv. Aber deine Aussage könnte man - genauso wie sie da steht - umdrehen und aus der Sicht eines PVE Spielers bringen. Was du sagst ist kein Argument, denn es gibt genug Spieler, die zwar ne Ahnung über die PVP Fähigkeiten ihres Chars verfügen, aber leider keine Ahnung davon haben, was ihr Char der Gruppe/ dem Raid bringen kann, bzw keine Ahnung von Elitegegner haben, wieviel DMG die machen, was für eine Aggro bei welchem Angriff generiert wird, etc.
Also in dem Sinne spiel du dich mal ned so auf. Mag sein, dass du ned vom BG gezerge sprichst, aber der beherrscht nunmal den Alltag, was bedeutet, das du den miteinberechnen musst.
"...während es beim PVP immer gleich abläuft....jedes mal, every fucking day!..."-Die Ausnahme bestimmt die Regel.


----------



## nalcarya (4. Dezember 2007)

Genomchen schrieb:


> @Aiont
> Ich spiel beides sehr intensiv. Aber deine Aussage könnte man - genauso wie sie da steht - umdrehen und aus der Sicht eines PVE Spielers bringen. Was du sagst ist kein Argument, denn es gibt genug Spieler, die zwar ne Ahnung über die PVP Fähigkeiten ihres Chars verfügen, aber leider keine Ahnung davon haben, was ihr Char der Gruppe/ dem Raid bringen kann, bzw keine Ahnung von Elitegegner haben, wieviel DMG die machen, was für eine Aggro bei welchem Angriff generiert wird, etc.
> Also in dem Sinne spiel du dich mal ned so auf. Mag sein, dass du ned vom BG gezerge sprichst, aber der beherrscht nunmal den Alltag, was bedeutet, das du den miteinberechnen musst.
> "...während es beim PVP immer gleich abläuft....jedes mal, every fucking day!..."-Die Ausnahme bestimmt die Regel.


Ähm, prinzipiell hat Aiont nur das umgedreht was hier im Thread von denen propagiert wird die über die Einfachheit im PvP an Epics zu kommen whinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem dürften die Smilies doch ausreichend klarstellen dass er das nicht 100% Ernst meint.


/edit: uppsa, du bezogst dich wohl auf Aionts ersten Post auf der vorhergehenden Seite, hab ich missverstanden, sry ^^


----------



## Genomchen (4. Dezember 2007)

^^jo, da waren wohl ein paar Posts mittlerweile dazwischen^^


----------



## H24Lucky (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde das total arm !!

1. kann und darf man PVE Equip nicht mit PVP vergleichen und schon garnicht das Arenaset2 und 3

2. z.B. Das Arena1 was man ja jetzt mit ehre erhalten kann ist schlechter wie T4 zwar nicht krass schlechter aber nicht auf dem gleichen nivaeu !

3. Kann man nicht von jedem Verlangen Raids zu latschen um sich zu equipen !

4. Habe du mal T6 an und mache Duell mit jemanden der Arena3 anhat und du siehst keine Sonne jedoch wenn ihr nen PVE duell macht raucht T6 Arena3 in der Pfeife !

5. Das was Blizz gemacht hat finde ich sehr gut dass man nun das Arenaset1 per ehre bekommt somit hat man wieder ein anreiz für BG 

6. Als der Spruch Arena ist schnell gemacht kann ich nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wäre klasse wenn es so wäre aber habe erstmal ne Wertung von 1850-2000 wenn du gerade 70 geworden bist ! 



Informiere dich erstmal über die Equipsets bevor du heulst ! 


Mein Druide hat z.B. T4 Handschuhe und Hut aber das würde ich nie gegen Arena1 Eintauschen da T4 besser ist und für Arena3 fehlt mir die Wertung ! Also sooo einfach ist beides nicht ob T4 , 5  , 6 farmen oder PvPsets oder Arenasets ^^




So long HF und denkt daran es ist nur ein Game


----------



## Crynaixa (4. Dezember 2007)

Viper13 schrieb:


> Du bist wahrscheinlich so eine, die denkt das WoW alles ist???
> Damit blizz geld verdient, will sie den Kunden die Möglichkeit geben, die wo nich so gut im pve sind, dass die auch mal gute ausrüstung bekommen. oder denkst du, dass jeder der illidan bezwungen hat auch mal Nef oder Kel´thuzad gelegt hat??
> 
> Denk mal über das Wort Gelegenheitsspieler nach.
> ...




Ich kanns nich mehr hören, echt nicht....FU GELEGENHEITSSPIELER!(nicht auf dich bezogen, sondern im Allgemeinen)

Mein Gott wer nicht damit klar kommt, das man in Wow Zeit investieren muss soll gehen.
Und ich nicht EPic´s für Lau erwarten, sowie das atm is...hoffentlich werden die Itempreise verfünfacht.....


----------



## nalcarya (4. Dezember 2007)

H24Lucky schrieb:


> wenn ihr nen PVE duell macht raucht T6 Arena3 in der Pfeife !


Was zum Geier ist ein PVE-Duell bzw was meinst du damit?^^




Crynaixa schrieb:


> Mein Gott wer nicht damit klar kommt, das man in Wow Zeit investieren muss soll gehen.


Mein Gott wer nicht damit klar kommt, das Epics für lau angeboten werden, soll gehen.
Kann man wunderbar umdrehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aiont (4. Dezember 2007)

> wenn ihr nen PVE duell macht raucht T6 Arena3 in der Pfeife !



das kling lustig xD

also im ernst, ich kann mir denken was du meinst aber dann hast du dich falsch ausgedrückt weil duell ist schon wieder pvp ^^


----------



## Crynaixa (4. Dezember 2007)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Was zum Geier ist ein PVE-Duell bzw was meinst du damit?^^


Dmg? -.-


----------



## Grivok (4. Dezember 2007)

Crynaixa schrieb:


> Ich kanns nich mehr hören, echt nicht....FU GELEGENHEITSSPIELER!(nicht auf dich bezogen, sondern im Allgemeinen)
> 
> Mein Gott wer nicht damit klar kommt, das man in Wow Zeit investieren muss soll gehen.
> Und ich nicht EPic´s für Lau erwarten, sowie das atm is...hoffentlich werden die Itempreise verfünfacht.....




no comment
alleine um leute wie dich zu aergern wuerde ich die preise noch weiter senken
oder jedem ausser dir das S1 set einfach so schenken

das set ist nutzlos...kapiert ihr das nicht
wenn es das nicht fuer ehre geben wuerde, wuerde das KEINER mehr kaufen
blizzard wollte einfach nur die items weiter interessant halten

frag mal wer noch t1 traegt....
KEINER...denn das ist nix mehr wert... hoechstens nostalgiker


----------



## nalcarya (4. Dezember 2007)

Crynaixa schrieb:


> Dmg? -.-


Hä?
Duell ist Kampf Spieler gegen Spieler, ist PvP. Was soll mir dieses "Dmg? -.-" sagen? Steh ich grad arg auf dem Schlauch?


----------



## Crynaixa (4. Dezember 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> no comment
> alleine um leute wie dich zu aergern wuerde ich die preise noch weiter senken
> oder jedem ausser dir das S1 set einfach so schenken
> 
> ...




s1 ist nicht nutzlos, hast du dir die Unterschiede zu s2 schon mal genau angesehen? Marginal!

Sie wollen S1 interessant lassen? 
Stats abschwächen, im Vergleich zu s2, Preis erhöhen, Itemfarbe ändern.

Jaja, jetzt kommts gleich wieder, "Wer für Epic spielt, hat den Sinn des Spiels verfehlt", das stimmt ja, td. ist das ein Statussymbol das man, meiner Meinung nach, nicht nach 3 Stunden AV leechen bekommen sollte....

Außerdem t1<<<<<t4  aber s1 <s2, versteht du auf was ich hinaus will?




nalcarya schrieb:


> Hä?
> Duell ist Kampf Spieler gegen Spieler, ist PvP. Was soll mir dieses "Dmg? -.-" sagen? Steh ich grad arg auf dem Schlauch?



Naja, er meinte wohl das ein t6er, einen s3er, bei einem reinen Bossfight im Schaden schlägen würde.




nalcarya schrieb:


> Mein Gott wer nicht damit klar kommt, das Epics für lau angeboten werden, soll gehen.
> Kann man wunderbar umdrehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Neehh, ganz einfach deswegen weils woher shcon so war, das man seine ZEit brauchte und an dem System sollte einfach nix verändert werden, war doch gut so =/


----------



## Grivok (4. Dezember 2007)

s1<<s3

wir haben season 3

und epics statussymbol???????????
hmmmm.....
und ich dachte man holt die sich um raid/arena-faehiger zu sein...
wieder was dazu gelernt

du bist vermutlich auch einer der drohen wuerde blizzard zu verklagen, wenn die das epic flugmount billiger machen wuerden

*kopfschuettel*

bin im kara-raid und mein heildruide ist zu 60% episch ausgeruestet
ausserhalb des raides laufe ich trotzdem nur mit blau/gruen feral equipp rum.....
weil die schoensten epics nix bringen, wenn man sie nur hat um epics zu besitzen....

naja egal


----------



## Grimmrog (4. Dezember 2007)

""ich hab keine zeit ist einfach nur eine Ausrede für Faulheit""
Ja tut mir echt leid, das ich so faul bin, udn zu Hause auch mal Wäsche wasche, oder aufräum, oder arbeiten gehe!

@Tja, du argumentierst wien kleinkind, ehrlich!

und ja wenn WAR rauskommt, gehen hoffentlich ALLE PvPler da hin, dann will ich mal sehen, wie Blizzard euch noch neue Inis finanziert, aber ihr zahlt ja gerne sicher auch 50€/Monat.


----------



## Arstiuri (4. Dezember 2007)

> Ich kanns nich mehr hören, echt nicht....FU GELEGENHEITSSPIELER!(nicht auf dich bezogen, sondern im Allgemeinen)



dann sag mal blizzard dass sie sich gefälligst zu nem unternehmen entwickeln sollten die alleine die marktnische suchtis bedient.

ich kann, vice versa, das ständige geheule "es wird alles zu einfach für kackb00ns" und "früher war alles besser" nicht mehr hören. fallste sowas nochmal loswerden willst es gibt da ne meine ich von blizz eingerichtete hotline: 1-800-WHO-CARES

viel spass beim anrufen.


----------



## Grivok (4. Dezember 2007)

kennt jemand den spruch von nem blizzard mitarbeiter:

fuer jeden nerf warloks-thread den ihr aufmacht, machen wir die hexer noch besser

haette gerne so nen satz wie:

fuer jeden arenaset ist zu billig-heul-thread machen wir das set noch billiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crynaixa (4. Dezember 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> und epics statussymbol???????????
> hmmmm.....
> und ich dachte man holt die sich um raid/arena-faehiger zu sein...
> wieder was dazu gelernt


Natürlich ist ein epischer Gegenstand in irgendeiner Weise ein Statussymbol. Man bekommt es natürlich auch um raidtauglicher zu sein, trotzdem is man da Stolz drauf. Und ich finde wer 10 Stunden AV leechet und dann voll episch rum läuft, hat es nicht verdient darauf stolz zu sein.



> du bist vermutlich auch einer der drohen wuerde blizzard zu verklagen, wenn die das epic flugmount billiger machen wuerden



Wenn ich ein episches Flugmount hätte, würd ich das machen, ja.



> bin im kara-raid und mein heildruide ist zu 60% episch ausgeruestet
> ausserhalb des raides laufe ich trotzdem nur mit blau/gruen feral equipp rum.....
> weil die schoensten epics nix bringen, wenn man sie nur hat um epics zu besitzen....



Aha.



Arstiuri schrieb:


> dann sag mal blizzard dass sie sich gefälligst zu nem unternehmen entwickeln sollten die alleine die marktnische suchtis bedient.
> 
> ich kann, vice versa, das ständige geheule "es wird alles zu einfach für kackb00ns" und "früher war alles besser" nicht mehr hören. fallste sowas nochmal loswerden willst es gibt da ne meine ich von blizz eingerichtete hotline: 1-800-WHO-CARES
> 
> viel spass beim anrufen.



Mach ich, Danke.


----------



## Arstiuri (4. Dezember 2007)

oder für jeden thread "epix für lau" machen wir 20% der blauen questbelohnungen auf lvl 20 epic


----------



## Mway (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe mir die ganzen Beiträge nur überflogen, da ich keie 7 Seiten lesen wollte

Aber meine Meinung dazu ist:

Es hat jeder die gleichen Chance, somit kann sich auch jeder das Saison 1 holen.
Es wird keiner gezwungen zu Raiden, also muss sich auch keiner beschweren, daß andere durch PVP-Leichter an das Equip kommen.

Ich selber bin eigentlich ausschliesslich PVE-Spieler und mach Arena nur zum Spaß.

PVE spielt man seit BC meiner Meinung nach nur aus überzeugung, den Equipen kann ich mich bedeutend schneller und Billiger.

Icgh würde eventuell die Arena Sachen für Arenapunkte und eine dicke Goldzuzahlung verkaufen.
Denn wenn man überlegt, was ein Spieler im Raid ausgibt (Verbände, Mana und Healpöte, Flasks, Repkosten, ich als Jäger noch Pfeile, buffood usw). Da sind bei einem Raidabend mal schnell gute 150 Gold wenn nicht mehr weg. Jetzt muss man mal sehen wie oft man Raiden geht bis man ein gescheites Equip hat.
Ich kann jetzt nicht sagen wie viel Gold da drauf geht aber es ist ne ganze Menge.


----------



## Nightwraith (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde die Aussage man braucht für WoW halt Zeit Blödsinn...Ich freue mich das ich die möglichkeit habe an Epix zu kommen auch ohne 3mal die Woche raiden zu müssen . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Als Schüler habe ich dazu eben schlicht und einfach nicht die Zeit, auch wenn ich das wollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hätte auf 70 im Prinzip den Char an den Nagel hängen lönnen und von vorne anfangen, für den Rest hätte ich bis zu den nächsten Ferien warten müssen...das ist wertlos.
Und das Argument das man so mal ein bisschen können braucht ist nicht außer Acht zu lassen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich sehe dein Drama als PvP-Begeisterter also nicht...


----------



## Paxter (4. Dezember 2007)

was man hier für scheiss lesen muß ist wirklich unterirdisch.

da haben ein paar ego-kiddies angst das sie nicht mehr als einzige "lila" rumrennen dürfen und schon geht das rumgeheule los.
ein vorredner hat es schon schön gesagt: würde man das s1 auf blau zurückstellen würde es keinen menschen interessieren das man die teile für ehre bekommt.

und zum zeitaufwand noch soviel: klar braucht man für wow zeit,aber warum soll jemand der geregelt zur arbeit geht,nen haushalt schmeißen muß usw. nicht wenigsten die chance bekommen an eine einigermaßen vernünftige ausrüstung zu kommen?
nicht jeder wow-spieler ist sozialschmarotzer,schüler/student usw. und kann es sich leisten nächtelang vor dem pc zu hocken.

...whatever...

ich finde es klasse und hoffe nur das blizz diesen weg auch weiter geht!


----------



## sevendays5 (4. Dezember 2007)

also für noobs und angeber ist lila statussymblo. (kennt ihr die leute, die mit gezogener waffe durch og laufen xD )

ausserdem ist es doch sonnenklar, das nicht gleich episch episch ist. es kommt immer noch auf den nutzwert an. pvp mit pve items zu vergleiche ist sinnlos (okey nicht ganz, so können wir uns amüsieren)

was ich doof finde ist das die leute den anderen nichts gönnt (auch wenn es nur s1 ist)


----------



## Arstiuri (4. Dezember 2007)

zu ehre und marken noch gold zu verlangen find ich persönlich quatsch - es handelt sich ja um ne belohnung die du als kämpfer deiner fraktion bekommst. eine belohnung für den kampf gegen allianz/horde. ehre ist da schon das richtige bezahlungsmittel.


----------



## Grivok (4. Dezember 2007)

Crynaixa schrieb:


> Aha.



guck mal meine sig
wenn dir dann auffallen sollte dass ich kaum mana, kein heal plus und kaum manaregg habe...wird dir auffallen, dass das vielleicht nicht mein kara-heil-set ist...
aber egal

und wer epics braucht um was darzustellen tut mir leid
da mache ich mir lieber nen guten ruf auf meinem realm als vernuenftiger heiler und mit meiner schurkin (komplett rare und trotzdem hero-tauglich) als guter DD....


----------



## Genomchen (4. Dezember 2007)

@Crynaixa 
 Zeig mir einen, der in 10 Std genug Punkte "Erleecht", um sich das GESAMTE S1 Set zu holen...bzw du sagtest ja "voll episch", also zeig mir einen, der in 10 Std soviel Punkte hat, dass er sich ein komplettes PVP Epic Set holen kann (including Ringe, Schmuck, Twinket, Schuhe, Gürtel, Waffe).
Genau, gibt es nicht und bei den Schätzungsabweichungen bzgl der Ehrenpunkte noch gleich dreimal weniger. Man muss immernoch so seine 68k Ehre haben um das ganze Set zu haben (man hat aber dann imernochkeine Ringe, Schmuck, Twinket, Schuhe, Gürtel, Waffe, sondern nur das S1 Set). Was zu dem Punkt führt, dass jemand, der null Erfahrung hatte davor, nach 60k Ehre schon wesentlich mehr Erfahrung im PVP hat. Also Argument wieder für die Katz.


----------



## Crynaixa (4. Dezember 2007)

sevendays5 schrieb:


> also für noobs und angeber ist lila statussymblo. (kennt ihr die leute, die mit gezogener waffe durch og laufen xD )
> 
> ausserdem ist es doch sonnenklar, das nicht gleich episch episch ist. es kommt immer noch auf den nutzwert an. pvp mit pve items zu vergleiche ist sinnlos (okey nicht ganz, so können wir uns amüsieren)
> 
> was ich doof finde ist das die leute den anderen nichts gönnt (auch wenn es nur s1 ist)




Ihr versteht nicht auf was ich hinaus will, ich will damit doch nur sagen, das es einfach was is auf das man stolz sein kann. Ich will ja gar nicht abgeben oder so. Nur ist es halt einfach schon was besonderes.



Genomchen schrieb:


> @Crynaixa
> Zeig mir einen, der in 10 Std genug Punkte "Erleecht", um sich das GESAMTE S1 Set zu holen.
> Genau, gibt es nicht und bei den Schätzungsabweichungen bzgl der Ehrenpunkte noch gleich dreimal weniger. Man muss immernoch so seine 68k Ehre haben um das ganze Set zu haben. Was zu dem Punkt führt, dass jemand, der null Erfahrung hatte davor, nach 60k Ehre schon wesentlich mehr Erfahrung im PVP hat. Also Argument wieder für die Katz.



Ich wollt doch nur verdeutlichen das man auch einfach nix dafür machen muss, obs nun 10 Stunden sind oder 40 sind doch im wesentlichen egal.



> Aha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich versteh nicht auf was du hinaus willst.

Wie oft soll ichs denn noch sagen, ich brauch keine epics um mich darzustellen, aber schon um auf die Leistungen die ich im Raid gebracht hab irgendwie stolz zu sein. Was anderes will ic hgar nicht sagen.


----------



## Blechdosenritter (4. Dezember 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> kennt jemand den spruch von nem blizzard mitarbeiter:
> 
> fuer jeden nerf warloks-thread den ihr aufmacht, machen wir die hexer noch besser
> 
> ...


Griv mein Freund du hast was vergessen ^^
nicht nur billiger sondern auch BESSER!!!auf zum Tempel mit S1!! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arstiuri (4. Dezember 2007)

> und wer epics braucht um was darzustellen tut mir leid



ich stell mich auch in sw aufen brunnen und trage nur meine epics 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , zum thema darstellen: das ist dann mein karnevalskostüm "suchti" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (4. Dezember 2007)

Crynaixa schrieb:


> Jaja, jetzt kommts gleich wieder, "Wer für Epic spielt, hat den Sinn des Spiels verfehlt", das stimmt ja, td. ist das ein Statussymbol das man, meiner Meinung nach, nicht nach 3 Stunden AV leechen bekommen sollte....


Damit wirfst du also prinzipiell jedem der ein S1-Teil trägt vor dass er ein Leecher ist? Klar sind Leecher ätzend und haben die Belohnungen nicht verdient, aber deswegen die Belohnungen für alle, also auch die die sich dafür Mühe geben, abzuschwächen oder ganz abzuschaffen ist auch unfair.



> Naja, er meinte wohl das ein t6er, einen s3er, bei einem reinen Bossfight im Schaden schlägen würde.


Ach soo, nun ja da hat er sich etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt würde ich meinen ^^



> Neehh, ganz einfach deswegen weils woher shcon so war, das man seine ZEit brauchte und an dem System sollte einfach nix verändert werden, war doch gut so =/


An der Zeit in der man Ehrenpunkte sammelt wurde doch nichts verändert, oder irre ich mich da? Man braucht noch immer seine Zeit, auch wenn das Verhältnis Aufwand/Belohnung natürlich günstiger geworden ist. 

Im Prinzip läuft es bei dir doch auch darauf hinaus dass du dich drüber ärgerst das andere für weniger Leistung etwas bekommen für das du noch mehr Zeit investieren musstest, oder (auch auf die Flugmount Sache bezogen)? Und da kann ich nur wieder sagen: wenn du das nicht mit dem Spielspaß den du beim Erlangen der Gegenstände hattest aufwiegen kannst, dann verstehe ich wirklich nicht warum du das Spiel spielst.


----------



## Gias (4. Dezember 2007)

das wäre mal die idee -blizz einreden gruene items auf legendaer niveau in wow einzubauen
die ganzen roxxor-heinis wuerden wohl vorbeilaufen 
und kaum einer wuerde sich beschweren XD
statt wääh wäääh die kriegen zu leicht gute items 
wuerde es wohl dann nur noch mehr nerf-threads geben 
aka wääääh wääääh der hat mich in gruenen items gelegt obwohl ich full epic bin! wo bleibt meine
imbaness durch items fuer die ich meine gesamte leben opfere wääh wäääh XD


----------



## Arstiuri (4. Dezember 2007)

> das wäre mal die idee -blizz einreden gruene items auf legendaer niveau in wow einzubauen
> die ganzen roxxor-heinis wuerden wohl vorbeilaufen
> und kaum einer wuerde sich beschweren XD
> statt wääh wäääh die kriegen zu leicht gute items
> ...



/signed




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich glaub ich mach mir mal nen pvp twink den ich dann roxxorheini nenne. gefällt mir!


----------



## Crynaixa (4. Dezember 2007)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Im Prinzip läuft es bei dir doch auch darauf hinaus dass du dich drüber ärgerst das andere für weniger Leistung etwas bekommen für das du noch mehr Zeit investieren musstest, oder (auch auf die Flugmount Sache bezogen)? Und da kann ich nur wieder sagen: wenn du das nicht mit dem Spielspaß den du beim Erlangen der Gegenstände hattest aufwiegen kannst, dann verstehe ich wirklich nicht warum du das Spiel spielst.



Genau, darauf läuft es hinaus.
Ich mein klar macht mir das Spiel spass, Epic hin oder her, aber tr. ärgert es mich wenn ich seh wie leicht andere an vergleichbare Sachen kommen.



Gias schrieb:


> das wäre mal die idee -blizz einreden gruene items auf legendaer niveau in wow einzubauen
> die ganzen roxxor-heinis wuerden wohl vorbeilaufen
> und kaum einer wuerde sich beschweren XD
> statt wääh wäääh die kriegen zu leicht gute items
> ...




Ich finds billig wie hier alle meinen groß beleidigend zu werden, so wie der nette Kerl der meinte, das wir, die sich darüber aufregen, doch sowieso Sozial Abschaum sind...neh


----------



## Tomtar (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich find es nicht okay deswegen rum zumäckern den das hat auch sein gutes. denn es gibt geilden die verlagen das man kara pre d, was normal ist , aber auch extrem gutes equip haben so können leute auch in höre gilden ein steigen ohne lange versuche sich in random grp kara zumachen um das equip ab zu stauben


----------



## Faulmaul (4. Dezember 2007)

also fakt ist ja wohl daß ich keine PvP-equippten instanzversager in ne inni mitzunehmen brauche wenn i net will;

die Begründung man brauche ebensoviel/mehr/weniger Zeit für PvP um Epics (Gladiset) zu farmen wie für PvE-Epics tut nix zur sache;

wer PvE spielen will soll das tun

wer nich: auch ok;

man merkt ohnehin nach den ersten paar minuten in ner heroic-inni oder im Raid ob die Person zocken kann oder net, da hilft auch irgendwelches geleechtes equip nix.

für die paar armen schweine die in OG mit PvP-Equip posen müssen weils ja ein "Statussymbol" ist:

ihr tut mir echt leid, wenn ihr nix besseres zu tun habt; in der Zeit die ihr an einem Tag mit rumstehen verkackt hol ich mir 5 - 10 heroic marken und damit in 3 bis 5 Tagen n geiles epic.... und ich hab dann auch was davon während ihr heult daß euch keiner auf Raids mitnimmt


----------



## vyn (4. Dezember 2007)

ich bin zwar auch der meinung, dass man das spiel nicht zuuu einfach gestalten sollte und man auch wirklich zeit für ein sehr gutes equip investieren sollte. klar hat nicht jeder die zeit, aber es sollen ja auch die belohnt werden, welche viel zeit drin investieren.

mit dem patch 2.3 wurde durch das schnellere leveln wieder "zeit für equip sammeln freigestellt".

trotzdem muss ich den erstposter auf einen punkt aufmerksam machen, wo er sich selbst wiederspricht. du sagst selbst, dass halt verschiedene punkte zu wow gehören und zu wow gehört nunmal pve, bg, arena und alles andere und ich seh nicht ein wieso du das trennst. wenns einer versteht, dass man sich im pvp einfacher ein gutes equip fürs komplette spiel holt, dann versteht er das spiel und dessen eigenheiten gut zu nutzen...

daran finde ich nichts verwerfliches.

im nachteil sind natürlich diese, welche früher viel zeit investiert mussten um einen gewissen stand zu erreichen, welchen heute einige leute in der hälfte der zeit schaffen. das ist zwar bissel unfair, aber wirds immer geben, denn sonst dürfte das spiel nicht weiterentwickelt werden... wär ja auch uninteressant.

grüsse vyn


----------



## nalcarya (4. Dezember 2007)

Crynaixa schrieb:


> Ich finds billig wie hier alle meinen groß beleidigend zu werden, so wie der nette Kerl der meinte, das wir, die sich darüber aufregen, doch sowieso Sozial Abschaum sind...neh


Das find ich übrigens auch, man kann auch diskutieren, ja sogar streiten, ganz ohne auch nur ansatzweise Beleidigungen und sich danach trotzdem noch lieb haben! |D

Nun ja, ich kann ansatzweise verstehen dass du und viele andere sich darüber ärgern, aber bei einem Spiel wie  WoW es ist kann ich persönlich mich einfach nicht weiter drüber aufregen, da ist wohl jeder von uns anders gepolt.


----------



## RyniaUnda (4. Dezember 2007)

Molgata schrieb:


> Hallo!!
> 
> Also ich muss sagen ich bin ein wenig angenervt!
> 
> ...



BLUB

Wieder mal ein PvPler der sich zu wichtig nimmt. Wenn nen PvEler sich das Set holt um damit wieder PvE zuspielen, ist er ein ganz schöner Depp. Bekanntlich braucht man für PvE Trefferwertung, was aber auf dem S1 nicht drauf ist. Und wenn schon? Es sit doch scheißegal. Das Spiel ist für alle da und wenn du dich aufregegst dann solltest du das spiel wechseln. Blizzard entscheidet wenn sie das Speil ändern und Blizz will Kohle und daher haben sie es auch Gelegenheitsspielern ermöglich an Epics zukommen.


----------



## Genomchen (4. Dezember 2007)

@Crynaixa
So, und jetzt sag mir, das jemand der 40 Std reine Spielzeit mit PVP verbracht hat, es nicht verdient hat, ein besseres Set zu haben. Wieviel Stunden stellst du dir vor? So langsam werden deine Argumente etwas unrealistisch, denn deiner Rechnung nach sollte man länger für ein Set brauchen, als wie ich gebraucht habe, meinen Char auf 70 zu bringen oO
Es ist einfach nach wievor nicht einfach sein Set zu bekommen. Denn mal abgesehen von den 68k die man evtl in 40Std macht um sein Set zu kriegen, braucht man auch die Marken. Ein Teil kostet dich 30 Marken, du musst also miteinberechnen, dass man evtl die Ehrenpunkte hat, aber nicht die erforderlichen Marken.
Also musst du doch langsam zugeben, dass diese Argumentation von wegen es ist so einfach zu bekommen humbug ist. Es ist einfach Fakt, dass man immernoch seine Zeit braucht, um ein anständiges PVP Equip zu haben, in dieser Zeit sammelt man Erfahrungen. Und PVP ist jetzt auch nicht so komplex, als dass man Jahre bräuchte um die Spielweise zu verstehen, oder?
Und ich red ned von den tatsächlichen 3-4 Leechern pro BG, die man nicht mitzählen kann bei 50 Spielern pro Karte bzw die mir Wurst sind, weil sie ned im Verhältnis zu den zockenden Spielern stehen.

Nicht böse gemeint, aber argumentiert ruhig weiter in die Richtung, ich zerreiss euch die Argumente^^

p.s.: Stell dir vor, die Leute, die sich vor 3 Jahren nen VW geholt haben würden sich drüber aufregen, dass jetzt wieder ein neues Model aufn Markt ist, und ihr damals teurer Wagen jetzt nur noch die Hälfte kostet und das ja sooo unfair ist ihnen gegenüber. Geht dir - ohne dich damit zu beleidigen - ein Licht auf? :-)


----------



## Crynaixa (4. Dezember 2007)

Genomchen schrieb:


> @Crynaixa
> So, und jetzt sag mir, das jemand der 40 Std reine Spielzeit mit PVP verbracht hat, es nicht verdient hat, ein besseres Set zu haben. Wieviel Stunden stellst du dir vor? So langsam werden deine Argumente etwas unrealistisch, denn deiner Rechnung nach sollte man länger für ein Set brauchen, als wie ich gebraucht habe, meinen Char auf 70 zu bringen oO
> Es ist einfach nach wievor nicht einfach sein Set zu bekommen. Denn mal abgesehen von den 68k die man evtl in 40Std macht um sein Set zu kriegen, braucht man auch die Marken. Ein Teil kostet dich 30 Marken, du musst also miteinberechnen, dass man evtl die Ehrenpunkte hat, aber nicht die erforderlichen Marken.
> Also musst du doch langsam zugeben, dass diese Argumentation von wegen es ist so einfach zu bekommen humbug ist. Es ist einfach Fakt, dass man immernoch seine Zeit braucht, um ein anständiges PVP Equip zu haben, in dieser Zeit sammelt man Erfahrungen. Und PVP ist jetzt auch nicht so komplex, als dass man Jahre bräuchte um die Spielweise zu verstehen, oder?
> ...




Lies doch den Post von mir bitte nochmal. 
Wie oft soll ichs dir noch sagen, es geht mir nicht um die ZEit, sondern darum das dü fürs nix tun belohnt werden "kannst", deswegen sind die Sets mMn einfach zu leicht zu bekommen, weil ich glaub gaum das irgendein Raid dich mitnehmt, wenn du mal grad Fünf, Sechs minuten AFK gehst....


----------



## Mway (4. Dezember 2007)

Was ich oft von Bekannte und ingame höre:

WOW ist ein Absolutes Idiotenspiel geworden. Selbst die Quests werden schon auf der Minimap angezeigt.
Jeder kann sich Ruck-Zuck gut Equipen,und es muss nicht wirklich Leitstung gebracht werden.


Zum Teil ist es auch meine Meinung:

Wenn ich mal drüber nachdenke wie das Spiel früher war.
Wie lange man z.B auf den Feldern der Östlichen Pestländer gefarmt hat umd die Naxx-Pre fertig zu machen.
wie lange man gebraucht hat eine 18 (oder war es eine 16er) Tasche zu bekommen. Heute kauft man so ein Ding halt mal kurz, oder legt mal schnell eine Boss in Zul und hat ne 20iger Tage (Questbelohnung).

Überlegt mal wie lange man gebraucht hat, bis man OKF war.

Das Spiel war einfach mehr auf PVE ausgelegt, was sich aber mit BC geändert hat. 
Aber die Entscheidung liegt bei jedem selber, was er machen will, ob PVE oder PVP.


----------



## Ivol (4. Dezember 2007)

Das beste an S3 ist das sich die PVE Spieler, die beim Kara Raid kein Glück auf ihre Waffe haben (Smaragdfetzer und Casterdolch) können sich nun für 25k ehre ein vergleichbares teilchen holen.

Ich hab das auch so gemacht, da ich weis Gott wie oft bei dem sch**** Prinz war und wieder kein Casterdolch rauskam.

Und das man sich die Ehre soooo einfach leeechen kann, stimmt ja auch net. Ich will net dran denken wie lang ich im AV gekämpft und dauernd verloren hab   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also das ist schon gut so wies ist, und über Sinn und Unsinn von Abhärtung im PvE muss man nicht mehr diskutieren find ich.


----------



## Grivok (4. Dezember 2007)

Crynaixa schrieb:


> Ich finds billig wie hier alle meinen groß beleidigend zu werden, so wie der nette Kerl der meinte, das wir, die sich darüber aufregen, doch sowieso Sozial Abschaum sind...neh





Crynaixa schrieb:


> Ich kanns nich mehr hören, echt nicht....FU GELEGENHEITSSPIELER!



hmmmm


----------



## Arstiuri (4. Dezember 2007)

> Überlegt mal wie lange man gebraucht hat, bis man OKF war.



OKF bin ich recht schnell, pullover aus, t-shirt aus und schon bin ich OKF


----------



## Gias (4. Dezember 2007)

Crynaixa schrieb:


> Ich finds billig wie hier alle meinen groß beleidigend zu werden, so wie der nette Kerl der meinte, das wir, die sich darüber aufregen, doch sowieso Sozial Abschaum sind...neh



Nimms nicht alles so ernst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
letzten endes isses ja auch egal was hier geschrieben wird
aendern wirds auch nichts


----------



## Crynaixa (4. Dezember 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> hmmmm



Hab ich denn wenn als Sozialen Abschaum'/SChmarotzer,Kacknoob oder Roxxorkiddie beschimpft? 
Vorallem ist das was ganz anderes ich hätt genauso schreiben können, das mich alle "Gelegenheitspieler" aufregen, kommt aufs Gleiche raus. 

Nur an "Sozialen Abschaum" gibts nix viel anderes zu deuten, oder?


----------



## Genomchen (4. Dezember 2007)

@Crynaixa
Ich hab das schon verstanden was du meinst. Aber es ist nicht einfach. Klar, wer sich aufs BG stellt und nix tut sondern eben nur "leecht", der kriegt das Teil einfach. Aber wieviele mal ganz ehrlich machen das? Ich seh das jeden Tag auch, aber mir fallen da maximal 3-4 Spieler pro Seite auf. Ist sogar so, dass man die gegnerischen Leecher aus der Reserve locken kann, indem man sie angreift, was ich im AV immer mache, zuerst hinter zur Horde reiten und schauen, wer bewegungslos dasteht. Denn spätestens, wenn die merken "hoppla, wenn der mich killt, krieg ich keine EP", werden die wie von geister Hand wach^^
Das heißt im Grunde genommen, ihr regt euch über eine Minderheit auf, die man getroßt übersehen kann. Und wenn einer tatsächlich auf die Weise sein Set bekommt, ja und Wayne, ihr habt dann in dem Fall den Skill und er liegt im Dreck^^
Ihr solltet euch eigtl drüber freuen, dass ihr, die ihr Skill habt, nun auch leichter an die Sachen kommt und Unskilled People einfach noch mehr Bashen könnt^^


----------



## Hain (4. Dezember 2007)

Also ich als typischer Casual find die Änderungen klasse. Zum Hintergrund: Als frischer 70er habe ich mich vor einigen Tagen das erste mal in die Zerschmetterten Hallen (non-Heroic) getraut. Mit Grün/Blauen Questbelohnungen war es schon etwas Mühsam, auch wenn das Gruppenspiel als solches für ne Randomgruppe erstaunlich gut war. Leider waren wir alle frische 70er und entsprechend sah unser equip aus.
Wo issn nun das Problem, dass ich einige Zeit in den Bg's Spaß habe (und ich war das erste mal im AV, kannte es noch gar nicht) und mir da eine Rüstung hole, die zwar nicht richtig für PvE geeignet ist, aber meinen momentanen Kram um längen verbessert? Das Instanzspiel und das Überleben im offenen Gelände wird auf jeden Fall damit erleichtert, vom Style mal ganz abgesehen ;-) Ich denke, mit dem S1 werde ich in den non Heroics 70er eine größere Bereichnung für meine Gruppe sein als momentan. Und die 92250 Ehre + Marken, die ich für meine 6 Lieblingsteile ausgeben werde, sind auch nicht mal eben so schnell erfarmt wenn ich bedenke das ich am letzten Wochenende Samstag und Sonntag zusammen 5500 Ehre gemacht habe. Dafür ist es für mich derzeit ein riesen spaß, mit 40 Leuten da durch zu zergen auch wenn wir allies in 98% der Kämpfe verlieren.


----------



## Fornix (4. Dezember 2007)

Mway schrieb:


> Was ich oft von Bekannte und ingame höre:
> 
> WOW ist ein Absolutes Idiotenspiel geworden. Selbst die Quests werden schon auf der Minimap angezeigt.
> Jeder kann sich Ruck-Zuck gut Equipen,und es muss nicht wirklich Leitstung gebracht werden.
> ...


Siehst du das in der echten Welt auch so? Wie "schwer" man es früher hatte eine Info zu bekommen und heute suchen die ganze <wilden Fluch einfügen> Kiddies schnell mal im Internet etwas raus.
Wie "schwer" war Autofahren früher? Heute haben die ganzen <wilden Fluch einfügen> Idioten jede Fahrhilfe im Auto.

Was hier von manchen als "Argument" missbraucht wird ist echt schlimm. "Ich hab aber so lange dafür gebraucht und musste *hust* schwer dafür arbeiten *hust*." Wenn ihr sonst keine Sorgen habt. Es gibt doch weitaus wichtigeres als wer was für Items in einem MMORPG trägt.


----------



## Grivok (4. Dezember 2007)

Crynaixa schrieb:


> Hab ich denn wenn als Sozialen Abschaum'/SChmarotzer,Kacknoob oder Roxxorkiddie beschimpft?
> Vorallem ist das was ganz anderes ich hätt genauso schreiben können, das mich alle "Gelegenheitspieler" aufregen, kommt aufs Gleiche raus.
> 
> Nur an "Sozialen Abschaum" gibts nix viel anderes zu deuten, oder?




also ich habe dich nicht als abschaum oder aehnliches beschimpft...
aber da ich Gelegenheitsspieler bin, fuehle ich mich durch einen ausdruck wie fuck you schon angegriffen...

aber gut...ich wollte mit dem "hmmm" nur sagen:
Populanten von Habiten mit transparenter fragiler Oberflaeche, sollten von der Benutzung geologischer Wurfgeschosse absehen.


----------



## KennyKiller (4. Dezember 2007)

also ich finds ok! Nur weil du arbeitslos bist und den ganzen Tag spielen kannst bis du mal wieder ein halbes Jahr zur agressions bewältigung musst^^ Ich geh in die Schule bin also 5Tage die Woche von morgens bis 13:30 nicht da ! Dazu kommt noch Hausaufgaben und lernen nochmal mind 30min! Un es gibt ja auch noch RL nicht wie bei solchen ober Suchtis!


----------



## Gias (4. Dezember 2007)

Mway schrieb:


> Was ich oft von Bekannte und ingame höre:
> 
> WOW ist ein Absolutes Idiotenspiel geworden. Selbst die Quests werden schon auf der Minimap angezeigt.
> Jeder kann sich Ruck-Zuck gut Equipen,und es muss nicht wirklich Leitstung gebracht werden.
> ...



sry aber wow war schon immer ein "idiotenspiel"
geistig fordernt war es noch nie 
geht jetzt nur halt noch schneller
vorher hat man das mit thottbot und co gemacht jetzt gehts auch ohne
unterschied ist da kaum


----------



## deereper (4. Dezember 2007)

ihr seid alle komisch!

mit pvp equip geht man nich pve machen!! das kann man nich vergleichen nur für oberfläche leute is das das selbe -.-


----------



## CyR4DiS (4. Dezember 2007)

Für die Casuals sind die ganzen Neuerungen natürlich super. Hero ab Wohlwollend, S1 für fast nichts - ist letzendlich natürlich auch ein guter Zug von Blizz - so behält man seine Spieler. Und die Mehrzahl der WoW Spieler sind eben Casuals.

Für alle anderen, sind diese Änderungen...naja ich sag mal ärgerlich. Wenn man bedenkt wie lange man Arena für S1 gemacht hat, oder wielang man Ruf für die Hero Keys gefarmt. Kotzt einen das schon ein wenig an. Aber jeder der ernsthaft PvP betreibt, hat eh schon ein besseres Equip als S1.

Zu dem Kara/Gruul - S1 vergleich. Macht euch nicht lächerlich, die 75k Ehre hat man selbst als Casual schneller zusammen als Kara Clear und dort seine Wunschitems. Aber bis auf die Waffen halte ich eh KAUM Items für PvE tauglich. 

Wenn ichs mal auf meine eigene Klasse bezieh (Schurke): Waffen sind ja Kara Niveau aber das Set hat 0 Hitrating und kaum AP (im Vergleich zum Kara Equip). Was bringt dir als Schurke ne super Critwertung ohne Hit und AP? - richtig - NIX^^. Ich denke mal bei den anderen Klassen wird es ähnlich sein.


----------



## KlausIV (4. Dezember 2007)

CyR4DiS schrieb:


> Für die Casuals sind die ganzen Neuerungen natürlich super. Hero ab Wohlwollend, S1 für fast nichts - ist letzendlich natürlich auch ein guter Zug von Blizz - so behält man seine Spieler. Und die Mehrzahl der WoW Spieler sind eben Casuals.
> 
> Für alle anderen, sind diese Änderungen...naja ich sag mal ärgerlich. Wenn man bedenkt wie lange man Arena für S1 gemacht hat, oder wielang man Ruf für die Hero Keys gefarmt. Kotzt einen das schon ein wenig an. Aber jeder der ernsthaft PvP betreibt, hat eh schon ein besseres Equip als S1.




Das einzige was die "Hardcore" pvp spieler dara stört ist, das sie jetzt von Leuten geowned werden die spielen koennen, aber die letzten 2 seasons nicht in der lage ( zeit oder ähnliches) waren sich durch 10 mal verlieren die S1/2 sets zu holen.

Nachdem man durch s1 abhärtung geholt hat sieht man wer spielen kann und die zeit der 
"ich bin full s2 mwahaa" gear idioten ist vorbei.

Diese S1 für ehre geschichte macht den Einstieg in die Arena deutlich einfacher man wird nichtmehr nur dumm abgefarmt, sondern man gewinnt gegen teams die glauben gear >>> skill.


Wer damit raiden gehen will ist ein idiot, das einzige item was als Mage derb imba ist fuer PVE ist der 2h stab.
Alles andere kann man fuer pve nur uebergangsweise benutzen


----------



## Deathtroll (4. Dezember 2007)

hab zwar noch keinen char auf 70 aber finde es schon a bissle gemein... was machen auf 70? gleich mal pvp und das ganze equip farmen... 
ich finds einfach gemein für die die ihr equip monate lang in inis gefarmt haben und jezt sehen dass sgar die, die frisch auf 70 gekommen sind teilweise schon ein besseres equip haben... is zumindest meine meinung..


----------



## killix3 (4. Dezember 2007)

achneee erst jetzt bemerkt ?

das endgame von WoW besteht nur aus epixxxxx besitzen und der coolste und mächtigste sein.
Die addons werden jedes jahr rauskommen, also hat man seine zeit verschwendet. (ausser den spass    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )     die epischen sachen werden nutzlos und nach ner zeit habens die leute kapiert und hörn auf mit WoW...( hoffe ich jedenfalls^^ ) 

fast die hälfte meiner freundesliste in WoW wird beim nächsten addon aufhören...finde ich schon traurig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## necran (4. Dezember 2007)

Molgata scheiß suchti mehr is nicht zusagen


----------



## Sturmwut (4. Dezember 2007)

also leute die mit uns GELEGENHEITSSPIELERN ein problem haben, sollen ma mit wow aufhören, solche PROFIS mit so viel Freizeit sollen ma Vanugard zocken ist ja für solche leute auch gedacht. 
Solche Siper- duper- pvp- zocker (a la Ignoraten und Asoziale)  sollen dann zu HDRO wechseln, die haben ja auch ein abgefahrenes pvp system, obwohl ich denke nicht dass die HDRO zocker sich über solche Mitspieler freuen werden.

Es ist doch so, jeder hat es zu entscheiden, was ihm am besten gefählt. Einer will Rp, also geht er auf ein Rp server, der andere will bischen Spannung beim questen, also geht er auf einen pvp server, jeder soll das machen was er will! 
Nur uns gelegenheitsspielrn haben die solche PROFIS zu verdanken, dass wow so erfolgreich ist und dass wow so viele neue Inhalte so schnell ständig nachgeschoben bekommt. 

Also erstmal nachdenken, bevor man mit so einer asozialen Schei** ein Thema eröffnet. 
Und überhaupt wenn ihr euch beschweren wollt, dann postet doch so ein Mist ins WoW Forum, damit das die Entwickler lesen und antworten können, wie damals beim Hexer " Jedes Mal, wenn ein Nerf für Hexer gefordert wird, machen wir den noch stärker"


----------



## Thyphon (4. Dezember 2007)

Molgata schrieb:


> Hallo!!
> 
> Also ich muss sagen ich bin ein wenig angenervt!
> 
> ...




/sign..
auch wenn ich selber mit pvp waffe rumrenne..
aber der aufdand dafür war lächerlich..
und am s2 waffen mir pve zu kommen müsste man vashj hauen..
und da fehlst noch n bisschen..
pvp is für mich zeitvertreib und wenn ich mir mal was leisten kann..
(mit vll 1-2 spielen am tag - wenn überhaubt)
dauert das zawr ..
dann verbessere ich mein equip damit..
gems oder so was..
vll das pvp mount..
aber wenn man nur pvp geht..
wo man thorertisch nix leisten muss..
weil ehre gib es immer..
man braucht nur geduld..
das is das gemeine..
in pve MUSS das vieh liegen sonst gibts kein loot..
in pvp musst du eig nur am bg stehen und warten..
hier und da mal jmd killen - oder gekillt werden..
und geduld haben..
rein vom aufwand her ist pvp vll langwieriger..
nur..
1. können muss man nix - taktik? ohne stammgrp noch nie gesehen
2. wirklich schwer ist es nicht.. 2 vs 1.. wer gewinnt? klar oder..? und die besten rennen dann halt immer gleich zu 4t rum..-.-
3. LANGWEILIG.. immer dasselbe.. punkte / flaggen sammeln und immer die gleichen typen umhauen..
bosse bieten da SEHR viel mehr abwechslung..

meiner meinung nach ist pvp für die die im pve nicht klarkommen..
ausser solche arenateam mit ner wertung von sonstwas..
die sind aber auch im pve entsprechend weit..

und noch zu dem thema:
70 und gleich full epic..?
gladi 1 is crap..
ich finde die rüstung - vor allem beim schurken sind so schlecht..
damit kann man doch keine raids gehen..
da macht man mit full d3 mehr schaden..
klar man hat dann keine 12k leben bei 200 abhärtung..
aber in nem GUTEN (!) raid braucht man so was gar nicht..
und d3 zeugt dann auch von pve erfahrung..

so long..
und wem das nicht pass..
flamt mich..
ist mir so was von egal..


----------



## Vénom (4. Dezember 2007)

Habe mich dazu schon in vielen anderen Thread geäussert und amche es hier jetzt auch nochmal,

ich habe mich vor rund 4 Monaten aus dem PvE Content zurückgezogen, SSC Clear, The Eye bis Kel, Zeitliche und Spielerische Gründe, und widme mich jetzt voll und ganz dem PvP. Ich bin acuh ein Casual wie sie immer so schön gennant werden, Spiele 3-4 mal die woche etwa 3-4 std. also ca 15 std. die woche, manchmal auch mehr.

S2 hatte ich vorher schon fast voll gehabt, nur so btw. 483 Abhärtung 12591 Leben als Diziplin Priester habe ich.

S1 für Ehre finde ich toll da ich fast denn ganzen tag wenn ich zocke im BG verbringe freune ich mich über jeden der Arena bzw. PvP Equipment hat.

Früher war es doch so in den BG´s dickes PvE equip war damals das beste was man haben konnte diese leute die Naxx clear hatten waren auch die Roxxor in den BG´s kaum wer ausser Rang 13-14 Leuten hatte da wirklich was entgegen zu setzten. Das BG war damals ziemlich einseitig weil echt NUR die Leute gut waren die entsprechend auch zeit für PvE aufbringen konnten.

Heute ist das BG ganz anders, die leute die gerne PvE machen habe hier nichts mehr zu melden sondern das BG ist in erster Line denn PvPler vorbehalten. Ich Als Healer im BG finde es net so toll wenn so ein PvE Equipter T5 gimp vor mir rum Springt mit seinen 8 K Leben und um Heilung bettelt, denn bevor sich die 470 Mana für nen Flash in ihn investiere Heal ich lieber jemanden der noch 10K leben übrig hat hoch. 

Ich meine es echt net Böse aber mich nerven die PvE ler in denn Bgs tierisch wenn du schön am WS machen bist ne geile schlacht hast es steht 2 zu 2 und ein PvE Hunter schnappt sich die Flag mit seinen krassen 8,5K leben da könnte ich aus mir fahren. Schonmal jemand versucht im PvP nen PvEler zu healen ?!

Deshalb bin ich nur dafür das man sich mit entsprechnder Arbeit auch was an PvP equipment zusammen farmen kann, das erleichtert mir das leben ungemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ausserdem ist es langweilig, selbst bei einem Großen Realmpool, oft die Gelcihen leute im WS zu treffen oder der Arena. 

Schade finde ich es nur das Blizz in der Arena nen unterschied in der Persönlichen und Teamwertung macht, also sprich auf wenn man in seinem nächsten Kampf trifft. Im BG sollte es das auch geben das vorher geschaut wird leute von etwa gleichem equipnetstand zusammen in ein BG zu Packen so haben die PvEler mehr chance was zu reissen und die PvPler haben ihren spass.

Grüße

P.s. @TE: Du hast wohl echt von einem S1 equipten Schurken sorichtig bekommen wenn du soeine scheisse verfasst. Vergiss nie Skill>Equip zumindest bis zu einem bestimmten Grad...


----------



## Makata (4. Dezember 2007)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> hab zwar noch keinen char auf 70 aber finde es schon a bissle gemein... was machen auf 70? gleich mal pvp und das ganze equip farmen...
> ich finds einfach gemein für die die ihr equip monate lang in inis gefarmt haben und jezt sehen dass sgar die, die frisch auf 70 gekommen sind teilweise schon ein besseres equip haben... is zumindest meine meinung..



das leben ist so gemein... wenn das euer größtes problem ist dann ist euch wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen...
falls es euch noch nicht aufgefallen, das ist ein spiel wo es im virtuelle gegenstände geht. die blizzard schön eingefärbt hat und bei vielen auf einmal die farbe lila zur absoluten lieblingsfarbe wird, obwohl sie vllt. bisher lila gehasst haben ...

wenn ihr es unfair findet das jemand in etwas kürzerer zeit zu lila gegenständen kommt, fragt mal ein kind in afrika ob das genau so darüber denkt...

ps. sorry fürs abstreifen... aber was ich da so lese... ich komm aus dem kopfschütteln nicht mehr raus


----------



## Carcharoth (4. Dezember 2007)

/me verteilt Beruhigungstee

Keine Flames hier, ok? =)


----------



## Crynaixa (4. Dezember 2007)

Makata schrieb:


> das leben ist so gemein... wenn das euer größtes problem ist dann ist euch wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen...
> falls es euch noch nicht aufgefallen, das ist ein spiel wo es im virtuelle gegenstände geht. die blizzard schön eingefärbt hat und bei vielen auf einmal die farbe lila zur absoluten lieblingsfarbe wird, obwohl sie vllt. bisher lila gehasst haben ...
> 
> wenn ihr es unfair findet das jemand in etwas kürzerer zeit zu lila gegenständen kommt, fragt mal ein kind in afrika ob das genau so darüber denkt...
> ...




Spend doch du lieber die 13 Euro im Monat an eine Aidsstiftung, anstatt hier mit total doofen Argumenten zu kommen.



> aber da ich Gelegenheitsspieler bin, fuehle ich mich durch einen ausdruck wie fuck you schon angegriffen...
> [/qoute]
> 
> Ich wollte in keinster WEise dich angreifen und wenn du dich betroffen fühlst tuts mir leid. Mein "Flame" bezog sich ledglich auf die Leute die IMMERNOCH alles zu schwer finden....sowie mit den Hero zugängen...


----------



## Makata (4. Dezember 2007)

> /me verteilt Beruhigungstee



/me bedankt sich



> Spend doch du lieber die 13 Euro im Monat an eine Aidsstiftung, anstatt hier mit total doofen Argumenten zu kommen.



doofe argumente? vielleicht ist es meine persönliche meinung das es wichtigere probleme gibt? schon mal daran gedacht?
und du musst es ja wissen ob ich spende, wieviel und für was....


----------



## BimmBamm (4. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

ich habe mir nicht alles durchgelesen, deshalb entschuldigt, wenn meine Argumente schon gepostet wurden:

a) Wen interessiert es, was der andere hat? Mag sein, daß es einigen Leuten um Schwanzvergleich geht, aber mir persönlich ist es völlig wurscht, ob ein neuer Spieler eine genaue Kopie meiner Ausrüstung für Umsonst erhält. Ich habe mir das nicht "erarbeitet", sondern eine Menge Spaß mit meiner Gilde gehabt, während als Nebeneffekt mal ab und zu was Brauchbares dropte. Den Spaß nimmt mir niemand, genauso wenig wie die Freude, den Char nach und nach zu verbessern. Wer in WoW "arbeitet", ist selbst Schuld.

b) Wenn Leute (bevorzugt jene, die auch ihren Char spielen können) jetzt schneller an bessere Items kommen, ist das für mich sehr von Vorteil. Es macht mir sehr viel Spaß, endlich mit dem "Nachwuchs" unserer Gilde in heroischen Inis den Mobs auf's Maul zu hauen, ohne noch Monate warten zu müssen, bis deren Equip endlich dem Heroic-Stand entspricht. Wenn noch mehr Leute "Kara-tauglich" werden, so können wir in unserer eher kleinen Gilde bald den zweiten Kara-Raid aufmachen, in dem endlich jene mitspielen können, die entweder "über" waren (DDs gibt es nun mal genügend) bzw. nicht genügend Equip hatten.

c) Wen interessiert es, ob Leute Kara auslassen und direkt zu Gruul spazieren? Da kommt doch wieder nur der bereits eingangs zitierte "Schwanzvergleich" zum Tragen: "Eh, die kriegen besseres Equip, bevor ich das habe!" Mal abgesehen, daß ich das für abwegig halte (das Zusammenspiel im Raid will gelernt sein), bringen sich diese Leute doch selbst um den Kara-Spaß. 

d) Was interessiert jemanden, der bereits am S3-Set arbeitet, tatsächlich noch das S1-Set? Der PvP-Nachwuchs braucht nun mal ein Equip, mit dem er wenigstens eine kleine Chance auf den Sieg hat. Der Fairness halber hätte ich noch nicht einmal was dagegen, wenn jeder Newbie in der Arena für die Zeit des Kampfes automatisch (sofern nichts besseres vorliegt) mit einer Aufwertung belohnt wird - das nennt man dann Chancenausgleich.

Fazit: Was stört ihr euch immer wieder daran, was andere haben oder bekommen? Vieles, was bei solchen Diskussionen vorgebracht wird, erinnert mich an die Autofreaks, die immer tiefer und schneller sein wollen als die Anderen. 

Grüße
Bimmbamm, Gilneas


----------



## Denewardtor (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich sehe es SO: ARENA 1set ist ein Ausgleich zu dem kara+euipp mit dem viele in arena gehen.
Ich finde es ungerecht wenn scheiß Frostmages, Vergelterpalas Täuschungsschurken oder sonst so ein pvp kram SSC oder Hujal geht, also sollte man doch mit dem Arena 1set eine Chance haben diese top pve euippten Leute in der Arena zu killen...
 Und ich sehe es so, dass ARENA1 eine Starthilf efür ARENA 2 und ARENA 3 ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clockwork (4. Dezember 2007)

hi,

spiele seit knapp einem jahr wow.
bis ich 70 war hat mir das lvl spaß gemacht. dann hörte ich von kara ..und denn ganzen folgenden raid inzen.
vor einem monat war ich zum ersten mal kara mit der gilde dabei..hat ein riesen spaß gemacht !!!


über was soll ich mich aufregen?

viellt. darüber das frische 70 einfach 75k ehre frarmen dann gruul gehn.....

...nein^^ natürlich nicht! mir macht es spaß zu raiden, desshalb raid ich auch.

es geht doch auch um erfahrung ...will mal 25 bg leutchen gruul raiden sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *ironie*


langer rede kurzer sinn :

soll doch jeder machen was ihm spass macht! epic ist nicht gleich epic und wer für epics spielt hat wow wohl net verstanden


----------



## rufer (4. Dezember 2007)

funzl schrieb:


> dann muss ich auch mal was dazu loswerden. im grunde sehe ich das ähnlich wie der thread-ersteller. es bedingt kaum noch skill um in diesem spiel full epic rumzulaufen. die größten noobs farmen sich im av ihre ehre zusammen und haben weder ahnung von ihrer klasse, noch setzen sie sich mit der spielmechanik auseinander. selbst in 5er-inis braucht man mehr skill als im av. an einem av-wochenende macht man locker 10k ehre pro tag und das ohne besonders hohen zeitaufwand. du farmst dir also pro tag ein s1-teil zusammen. und das machen unter anderem leute die im normalfall nichtmal an moroes in kara vorbeikommen würden und niemals einen t4-boss zu gesicht bekommen! bis du in kara mit nem neuen d3-equipten raid einen t4-boss siehst vergehen wochen und im pvp gehst mit grünem equip av und kannst dich epic ausstatten. wo sind da noch die relationen?
> 
> und wer sagt pve braucht keinen skill und alles ist equip-frage....leute die 25er erfolgreich raiden haben mehr skill als die klassischen full s2-leute mit ner 1500er arenawertung. die zeiten sind vorbei, dass von 40 leuten 10 halb afk sein konnten bei nem bosskampf.
> 
> meiner meinung nach sollten die pvp-teile erstens sehr viel teurer werden. und s2 und s3-arena-set sollten eine mindestwertung benötigen um diese dinger überhaupt anzuziehen und nicht nur um sie zu kaufen. s3 sollte mindestens eine 2000er-wertung in einem aktiven arena-team voraussetzen und s2 mindestens eine 1750er oder so. wenn man unter diese wertung fällt, dann sind halt die stats der sachen nicht mehr aktiv oder so. der arbeitsaufwand für ein s1, s2 oder s3-set sollte dem eines t4, t5 oder t6-sets gleich kommen.




also wenn du 10k ehre am tag machst wenn av ist dann kann man das als zu viel zeit oder Langeweile bezeichnen, wir reden hier von leuten die gerade erst 70 geworden sind oder gelegenheits spieler 10k ehre machste nicht eben in 1-2 std vieleicht 3k maximal ja und wo is das prob ? fehlen immer noch 14k um sich ein teil zuu kaufen

versteh das hier net ist doch schön das man s1 so bekommt so wird das bg ein bissi wieder voller und wenn dann man einige mehr die s1 haben dann ist auch nimma ganz so leicht wobei n s2 oda s3 den immer noch in die tonne haut und wenn du wirklich so viel ehre machst warum beschäftigst du dich net mal in arena da kannste dann dein s3 dir holen oder dauert dir das dann dort zu lange weil deine wertung net über 1600 geht oder sogar unter 1400 ist? tja bliz hat sich dabei schon was gedacht nicht jeder kann halt mal die schultern dragen von s3 oder die waffen warum woll... weil es immer noch einen unterschied geben soll zwischen die wo Zeit (Zeit deshalbt reinsteckt weil wenn man eine 2k wertung haben will mehr als 10spiele in arena die woche machen muss das ist fakt.) teamplay in arena braucht man teamplay da is nicht so das du alleine was reist wenn dann muss das equip und die taktik stimmen und das zusammen spiel... mehr will ich dazu shon garnicht mehr sagen weil langsam einfach nur noch arm ist. leuten die wo mal arena spielen wollen naja lass ma das thema mal lieber läut doch eh immer nur auf das eine hinaus der eine ist besser als ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hain (4. Dezember 2007)

Sorry für Offtopic, aber rufer ich habe Deinen beitrag nicht verstanden ... nicht lesbar


----------



## Akium (4. Dezember 2007)

Tja schrieb:


> /meine Meinung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


.
.
Wozu raidet ihr ? .... Wegen den Epix, oder weil ihr Spass daran habt ? 
Hallo ?!?  WoW ist ein Spiel ! 
Das macht man in seiner Freizeit ! 
Geht ihr etwa "zwanghaft" raiden, wegen den Epix ?   *omg* 
Jeder der sich, wie du schreibst berechtigt fragt, warum er raidet, obwohl es nun im PvP auch epische Teile gibt, hat meiner Ansicht nach gehörig einen an der Klatsche. 
Quält ihr euch durch Kara, nur damit endlich der Bogen vom Prinz droppt ? 
Wenn ich das als "Arbeit" oder "Qual" empfinden würde, würde ichs nicht tun, ganz einfach. 
Wers dann trotzdem macht, sollte sich mal fragen ober er noch ganz sauber in der Birne ist. 

Ausserdem sind die S1-Teile fürs PvE oftmals weit schlechter als viele blaue Items. (ausser die Waffen).
Warum regt ihr euch also auf ?  Die Teile sind außer dass sie lila sind, nicht besonders PvE geeignet, und taugen daher mehr zum posen, oder eben zum Arena-Einstieg.  Oder habt ihr Angst davor, dass ihr Konkurrenz beim full-epic rumposen bekommt ? *lol*


----------



## X0RDAN (4. Dezember 2007)

LoL endgame bestandteil von wow nur epix besorgen wo ist es anderes in Hdro ist der mit den besten equip am ende  das gleiche und in war auch oder war um macht man immer dieses pvp da?


----------



## karstenschilder (4. Dezember 2007)

Molgata schrieb:


> Wenn ich WoW spiele brauch ich Zeit! Es is halt so und die wo rum flamen: "Ja aber ich hab ja nich soviel Zeit und ich will ja auch gutes Equip"



Blizzard ist eine Firma. Firmen wollen Geld verdienen. Das meiste Geld bekommt man von der "breiten Masse". Ergo muss man es dieser Zielgruppe auch recht machen. Powerzocker sind eine Minderheit und daher (finanziell) weniger interessant.


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (4. Dezember 2007)

Warum fällt mir zu dem Thema nix anderes ein als J.B.O?

*Hose runter Schw****vergleich die Stimmung kocht gleich über*


*g*

Nein mal im ernst,warum sollte Blizzard sich für die Minderheit(Powerzocker)mehr interessieren als für die Casualgamer die die breite Masse darstellen?

Gibt aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht null Sinn.

BTW. WoW ist nur ein Spiel und nicht Sinn des Lebens  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (4. Dezember 2007)

X0RDAN schrieb:


> LoL endgame bestandteil von wow nur epix besorgen wo ist es anderes in Hdro ist der mit den besten equip am ende  das gleiche und in war auch oder war um macht man immer dieses pvp da?



Satzzeichen?  Eins wenigstens?


----------



## nalcarya (4. Dezember 2007)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Satzzeichen?  Eins wenigstens?


Ist doch eins drin (das ?) also forder mal nicht mehr Luxus als nötig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (4. Dezember 2007)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ist doch eins drin (das ?) also forder mal nicht mehr Luxus als nötig!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wenn man es genau nimmt sogar zwei.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucelia (4. Dezember 2007)

X0RDAN schrieb:


> LoL endgame bestandteil von wow nur epix besorgen wo ist es anderes in Hdro ist der mit den besten equip am ende  das gleiche und in war auch oder *war um* macht man immer dieses pvp da?




da ist sogar eins zu viel drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yi`- (4. Dezember 2007)

Ihr wisst aber schon das eine durchschnittliche Gilde inzwischen schon in MH und BT rumkrüppelt ?
Das ist so hart wayne ob es jetzt die s1 Items für fast garnichts gibt x_X

Wenn ne neue Gilde, die es max. 2 Wochen gibt, noch in Kara rumgimpt ... versteh ich das, aber wenn ne GIlde die seit BC release immer noch Kara geht ... selbst schuld. Gilde auflösen, sich ner anständigen Raid Gilde anschließen und gogo for Content

Außerdem seh ich das mehr als Positiv, besonders nach start der neuen arena season, endlich trifft man nicht mehr im Low Rating bereich auf diese Shadowlab gimps die instant umfallen =|

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Ombus (4. Dezember 2007)

btw.../cry...

mehr sag ich dazu nicht...mir ist es scheiss egal wer wie leicht seine epics zusammen hat..blizzard hat schon vorher in die richtung gelenkt "gelegenheits spielern" die epics hinterherzuwerfen(siehe Heroic Mode und Badges)...

Sorry aber Leute wie dich kann ich,und will ich nicht,verstehen...ihr seid doch der grund warum blizzard sowas einführt?

erst heulen massig leute rum,das der content zu schwer sei..dann isses zu leich..
Arena...zu schwer..dann epics durch ehre..auch zu leicht...

Was wollt ihr eigentlich noch öO


----------



## Dobby0815 (4. Dezember 2007)

Mann, mann, ich les hier so oft "Oooooh, das ist so unfair, ich musste soooo viel Zeit investieren um XY zu erreichen und jetzt kriegen Hinz und Kunz die Sachen umsonst!"


Leute, das wird IMMER so laufen. Wenn Blizz neue Inhalte und besseres Equip reinpatcht werden die Epixxxx von gestern zur Mainstream-Ware. Anders gehts kaum. 
Spätestens nach BC hätte man das merken können....


----------



## Uthser (4. Dezember 2007)

OMG der 234534654353 Thread von nem kleinen RL unfähigen Typ.
Ja ich mach mit meinem 24/7 Equip die ganzen Casualgamer platt und dabei bekomm ich sooooooooo ne Latte.

/clap

1 Post und dann kam nix mehr. Nicht fähig auf ne Diskussion einzugehen. Oh stimmt da im RL gibt es keine Epics da kommt es auf den Skill an.

Klar jeder Casualgamer macht am abend 10k Ehre weil er ja 1-2 Stunden am Abend zocken kann. Sicherlich. 

Man muss auch mal die Spanne betrachten die entsteht wenn wir mal bei T8 9 10 sind und die normal Spieler noch grün equiped sind.
Ich find es super was Blizzard gemacht hat. Ein S1 Teil kann nicht mit den BT Drops oder T6 mithalten.
Is in etwa so wie der grün blau equipte gegen den lila Epic Typ zu Zeiten vor BC.

"Und wenn Du keine Zeit hast dann spiel was anderes"
"Wow benötigt auch Zeit"

Klar ohne Job, ohne Frau  und ohne sonstiges hab ich auch viel Zeit für WoW. Dann hab ich halt auch nur WoW wo ich mich beweissen kann.

Keks?


----------



## Tja (4. Dezember 2007)

Akium schrieb:


> .
> .
> Wozu raidet ihr ? .... Wegen den Epix, oder weil ihr Spass daran habt ?
> Hallo ?!?  WoW ist ein Spiel !
> ...



Vorerst gar nicht mehr, weil die Gilde demnächst ohnehin zerfallen wird. 

Ich kann Dir nur sagen, weshalb ich raide:

Um mich den härtesten Mobs die das Spiel zu bieten hat zu stellen und dafür mit dem Besten was das Spiel zu bieten hat, belohnt zu werden. Ansonsten würde ich es nicht machen, warum?

Nun ein Raid kostet Geld + Zeit ich nehme gerne daran teil, erwarte aber auch gewisse Gegenleistungen dafür. Und ja meine Birne ist ziemlich sauber, aber vielleicht staubt es in Deiner ordentlich rum?!

Gegenfrage:
Hast Du Angst davor, dass du nicht mehr auf die nicht existenten Poser schimpfen kannst?! Scheinbar ja. Denn irgendwo /afk rumstehen, seine Gear anzuhaben und dann mit nervigen Tells ala "wo hast das oder jenes her zugemüllt zu werden" ist nicht wirklich eine Art des rumposens. Persönlich würde ich die /untersuchen Funktion sogar deaktivieren - also nichts mit Poserei. Wozu auch? Das sind verdammt nochmal VIRTUELLE Gegenstände ja ich bin auf diese stolz - aber mit virtuellen Gegenstände posen würde ich persönlich nie. Also informier Dich besser, bevor Du so einen Mist von Dir gibts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uthser (4. Dezember 2007)

Dobby0815 schrieb:


> Mann, mann, ich les hier so oft "Oooooh, das ist so unfair, ich musste soooo viel Zeit investieren um XY zu erreichen und jetzt kriegen Hinz und Kunz die Sachen umsonst!"
> 
> 
> Leute, das wird IMMER so laufen. Wenn Blizz neue Inhalte und besseres Equip reinpatcht werden die Epixxxx von gestern zur Mainstream-Ware. Anders gehts kaum.
> Spätestens nach BC hätte man das merken können....


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jup spätestens wenn die ersten ihr T1-2 gegen grüne Questbelohungen eintauschen.

Naja werden noch mehr 1 Post Heuler kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamll (4. Dezember 2007)

ich finds so gut wie es iss blizz kann sich mit addons ruhig mehr zeit lassen


----------



## Vallar (4. Dezember 2007)

leute, wenns euch nicht passt wechselt das game dort hin wo man keine epixxxxxxx farmen muss um erfolgreich zu sein, wo einzig und allein der skill entscheidet und zu nem gewissen teil das equip. wo ein frischer "70"er mit viel mühe auch einen full gladi equippten umhauen kann, er sich allerings mehr mühe geben muss damit er das erreicht als der gladikerl ^^ tja wenn ihr dieses game gefunden habt seid ihr glücklich, ich weiß wohin ich nächsten sommer wechseln werde ;DDDD


----------



## yodaro (4. Dezember 2007)

@themenersteller + whiner... ^^

das ist doch alles quatsch!

1. 75k ehre reicht nur für die setteile. und was ist dann mit schmuck, ringe, halskette, armschienen, gürtel, stiefel, umhang, waffen, verzauberungen sockel?
2. selbst diese 75k hat man nicht soo schnell zusammen wie behauptet...
3. die gilde will ich sehen die sich ehre farmt und dann gruul killn geht, denn: pvp epics sind den pve items in raids stark unterlegen, (abhärtung und ausdauer bringt niemandem etwas (vllt tankmages...), und weil die stats dem itemlevel entsprechen geht da ne menge "leistung" verloren sozusagen. ausserdem gibts nix gescheites für tanks


----------



## funzl (4. Dezember 2007)

Aiont schrieb:


> gutes beispiel ist da schon:
> also wer 70 ist hat auf jeden fall ahnung von seiner klasse ob das dann für die jeweiligen zwecke und gruppen ausreichend ist steht mal außer frage aber der spruch an sich kotz einen schon wieder an, halt ein typischer npc klatscher.



ich kann dir gerne auch mal screenshots von den klassischen lvl70 melee-jägern zeigen. der hat seine klasse sicherlich auch voll verstanden



> und dann das geschwätz das pvp easy sein soll ... ich geh jetzt mal nicht von den bg´s aus, dafür ist kein können gefragt, also zumindestens net immer (um so kleiner das bg um so anspruchsvoller) aber in der arena ist natürlich ein gewisser "skill" gefragt. also ich glaube wir müssen nicht diskutieren  ob es schwerer ist die ständig stupiden angriffe eines npc einzuschätzen und darauf angemessen zu reagieren oder auf einen angriff eines selbstdenkenden wesens  zu reagieren der mit seiner klasse/char umgehen kann. meiner meinung nach ist arena immer noch die schwerere aufgabe wenns darum geht an ausrüstung zu kommen. weil dafür muss man andere klassen kennen, ihr starken attacken kennen und seine eigenen fähigkeiten die du mit deiner klasse halt hast gekonnt einsetzen um den gegner auszukontern usw.



wenn du gewinnen willst vielleicht. aber du bekommst auch für 10 losses am ende der woche deine punkte und irgendwann dein epic. wenn du im pve den boss nicht legst bekommst du auch keine epics! das ist der kleine aber feine unterschied.




> wärend es beim raiden immer gleich abläuft "pullen und sehen was passiert" jedes mal, every fucking day !
> also "npc-klatscher" ... nun spielt euch hier net so auf !



arena ist also so abwechslungsreich? du kommst in die arena...checkst welche klassen deine gegner sind und dann gehst du auch nur nach 0 8 15-taktik vor. und das jeden tag aufs neue. "every fucking day!" sorry, aber du bist einer der spieler der einen bosskampf im highend-content keine 3 sekunden überlebt. ich bezweifle auch das du jemals wirklich einen raidboss im endgame angegangen bist. wahrscheinlich bist du nach den trashmobs schon voll rot und heulst rum weil du repkosten hast nur weil aggro-management und positionierung in einem 25-mann-raid für dich ein fremdwort sind. 

ich finds echt immer wieder geil das sich die pvp-spieler so derbe aufspielen wie fett sie doch ihre klasse spielen können. ich hab achtung vor leuten die eine ganze saison auf einer >2k-wertung spielen. aber full s1-leute die gerade so schaffen ihre 1500er-wertung zu halten sind einfach nur lächerlich. und dadurch wird der wert eines epics vollkommen entwertet. 


und zum thema pvp-items bringen beim pve nix. das stimmt eigentlich nur bei den tanks und manchen heilerklassen die manareg-kram brauchen wie holy-priester. wenn die das equip nicht bräuchten, dann könntest du auch locker mit einem vollen arena-equipten-raid direkt gruul oder ssc starten und kannst dir kara sparen. für die dds die aktiv arena spielen ist kara und auch gruul recht uninteressant.


----------



## Yagilius (4. Dezember 2007)

@Themahersteller

Ich denke du bist einfach nur neidisch auf die PvPler, dass sie an gutes Euqip kommen und dich vor Orgrimmar umhaun.... weini weini *haha*

Schau es gibt sogar ein Video für euch "Whiner" -_- .:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4


----------



## Dagonzo (4. Dezember 2007)

Kaladial schrieb:


> moin
> 
> also da spielste die falschen bgs...
> ich spiele seit freitag wieder bgs weil ich ja n bissel equip farmen muss...
> ...


Naja das du kein RL hast und nix anderes machst als WoW zu zocken, sieht man ja schon an deiner Signatur. Ob man darauf wirklich stolz sein kann, lasse ich mal dahin gestellt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber davon mal angesehen. Wer seit einiger Zeit schon Kara raidet und sonst einige Inzen auf Heroisch macht, der braucht aus dem S1 Set nun wirklich nicht mehr viel. Das einzige was da noch interessant wäre, sind die Waffen. Der Rest ist kaum oder gar nicht besser bzw. schlechter, als die PvE Sachen. Und meist auch nur am besten für PvP zu gebrauchen und nicht so für das raiden geeignet.
Deswegen versteh ich nicht, dass sich hier so einige darüber aufregen, das man das S1-Set jetzt für Ehre bekommen kann.


----------



## Tikume (4. Dezember 2007)

Bitte eine ein wenig sachlichere Diskussion und nicht in persönliche Anfeindungen wer nun mehr oder weniger RL hat verfallen.


----------



## Náyla. (4. Dezember 2007)

Das schlimmste an der ganzen Sache ist immer noch, dass das Set weiterhin "... des Gladiators" heißt, obwohl da nichts mehr von Gladiator dran steckt. Ich als Gelegenheitsspieler (Abiturient 13. Klasse = wenig Zeit) fand bisher eigentlich immer, dass gutes Equip ein Aushängeschild für Erfolg ist. Schon vor BC war mein Traum, allein mal PvP-Rang 11 zu bekommen oder so. Dann wurden die Ränge abgeschafft. Dann wurde das Ehrensystem eingesetzt. Und um der ganzen Sache die Krone aufzusetzen gibt es jetzt S1 für Ehre. 
Man kann also sagen, dass PvP und PvE vorher getrennt waren. Jetzt artet PvP so langsam in eine "Nebensache" für gelangweilte PvEler aus. "Ach, Raid fällt aus, mach ich mal PvP und hol mir von da ein Epic...". Und zu der Sache von 75k Ehre und ach so viel... Ich spiele Allianz, ich verliere ständig und schaffe in zwei Stunden PvP ca 4.000 Ehrenpunkte, was auf einen Zeitaufwand von ~18-19 Stunden kommt. Das sind keine zwei Wochen... Und wenn dann mal Alteracwochenende ist, kann man auch locker 6.000 in zwei Stunden schaffen.
Also von meiner Sicht aus passt "Epix für Nix" auf jeden Fall!! Gestern wieder einen Leecher gesehen, der sich an einem Tag 13.000 und an dem Tag schon wieder 11.000 geleecht hat.

PvP ist jetzt die "schönste Nebensache der WoW-Welt". Ich persönlich bin für Wiedereinführung der Ränge, da man sich damit identifizieren kann.

Damals waren für gutes PvP-Equip schon 50-60k ehrenhafte Siege und somit Engagement benötigt. Heute rennen sie bei 3k Siegen mit 3 Teilen S1 rum... Lächerlich, einfach lächerlich!!


----------



## Dunham (4. Dezember 2007)

Uthser schrieb:


> Ein S1 Teil kann nicht mit den BT Drops oder T6 mithalten.



naja stimmt so nicht ganz.... ich würde lieber 1 s1 teil tragen als 1 t6 teil...
s1 ist halt für pvp und t6 für pve. ich wär eh dafür, dass man die arenasachen nicht in raids tragen kann...




funzl schrieb:


> arena ist also so abwechslungsreich? du kommst in die arena...checkst welche klassen deine gegner sind und dann gehst du auch nur nach 0 8 15-taktik vor. und das jeden tag aufs neue. "every fucking day!" sorry, aber du bist einer der spieler der einen bosskampf im highend-content keine 3 sekunden überlebt. ich bezweifle auch das du jemals wirklich einen raidboss im endgame angegangen bist. wahrscheinlich bist du nach den trashmobs schon voll rot und heulst rum weil du repkosten hast nur weil aggro-management und positionierung in einem 25-mann-raid für dich ein fremdwort sind.


der unterschied ist, dass du auf buffed.de die ganzen fertigkeiten/phasen etc vom boss nachlesen kannst und bosse meistens auf den tank gehen und nicht aufn healer und sich ein boss immer gleich verhält.
im pvp spielt jeder spieler anders, man geht nicht immer auf den healer sondern sheept ihn vll mal und geht aufn dd.... in jeder kampf ist individuell und arena wird man nie auf "farmstatus" bekommen.



Náyla. schrieb:


> Das schlimmste an der ganzen Sache ist immer noch, dass das Set weiterhin "... des Gladiators" heißt, obwohl da nichts mehr von Gladiator dran steckt. Ich als Gelegenheitsspieler (Abiturient 13. Klasse = wenig Zeit) fand bisher eigentlich immer, dass gutes Equip ein Aushängeschild für Erfolg ist. Schon vor BC war mein Traum, allein mal PvP-Rang 11 zu bekommen oder so. Dann wurden die Ränge abgeschafft. Dann wurde das Ehrensystem eingesetzt. Und um der ganzen Sache die Krone aufzusetzen gibt es jetzt S1 für Ehre.
> Man kann also sagen, dass PvP und PvE vorher getrennt waren. Jetzt artet PvP so langsam in eine "Nebensache" für gelangweilte PvEler aus. "Ach, Raid fällt aus, mach ich mal PvP und hol mir von da ein Epic...". Und zu der Sache von 75k Ehre und ach so viel... Ich spiele Allianz, ich verliere ständig und schaffe in zwei Stunden PvP ca 4.000 Ehrenpunkte, was auf einen Zeitaufwand von ~18-19 Stunden kommt. Das sind keine zwei Wochen... Und wenn dann mal Alteracwochenende ist, kann man auch locker 6.000 in zwei Stunden schaffen.
> Also von meiner Sicht aus passt "Epix für Nix" auf jeden Fall!! Gestern wieder einen Leecher gesehen, der sich an einem Tag 13.000 und an dem Tag schon wieder 11.000 geleecht hat.
> 
> ...



naja, bgs vll aber wenn man im pvp richtig erfolgreich sein will, dann ist das keine nebensache mehr. pvp ist für pveler genau so eine nebensache wie für pvpler innis etc...


----------



## Arahtor (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde auch das man 75k Ehre nicht mal so schnell zusammenfarmen kann. Wenn man am Tag vllt ein bis 2 Stunden nur Zeit hat farmt man am tag nur gute 2-3k Ehre.

Also heul nicht rum wir können nicht alle 13h am Tag WoW zocken (auch wenn ichs gerne mal probieren würde ^^)
Vergiss nicht das ist nur ein Spiel und nicht dein echtes Leben deshalb finde ich diese Grenze vollkommen angemessen


----------



## Dunham (4. Dezember 2007)

Arahtor schrieb:


> Ich finde auch das man 75k Ehre nicht mal so schnell zusammenfarmen kann. Wenn man am Tag vllt ein bis 2 Stunden nur Zeit hat farmt man am tag nur gute 2-3k Ehre.
> 
> Also heul nicht rum wir können nicht alle 13h am Tag WoW zocken (auch wenn ichs gerne mal probieren würde ^^)
> Vergiss nicht das ist nur ein Spiel und nicht dein echtes Leben deshalb finde ich diese Grenze vollkommen angemessen


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
eigentlich sind alle die sich darüber aufregen, leute die angst haben nicht mehr durch übermäßigen spielkonsum gut zu sein und nun skill brauchen was man sich leider nicht erfarmen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Náyla. (4. Dezember 2007)

Dunham schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dunham, das musst du mir genau erklären? Warum brauch man jetzt mehr Skill für gutes Equip? Ist doch wohl eher das Gegenteil. Du willst nicht allen Ernstes behaupten, dass Arena leichter ist als BG, oder? Wenn dem so ist, warst du anscheinend nie wirklich in der Arena...


----------



## The Holy Paladin (4. Dezember 2007)

@Molgata(Textautor):

Ok wenn ich das richtig verstanden haben findest du es ungerecht das man nun leichter (durch PvP-Items) an gutes Equipment herrankommt. So weit so gut das ist jedem selbst überlassen, aber wo ist denn bitte dein Problem dabei glaubst du es sei weniger Arbeit ? Wohl eher nicht.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Dunham (4. Dezember 2007)

ne ich mein nur, dass es nun wichtig ist auch skill zu haben weil die gegner nicht mehr einfach über den haufen genuked werden können weil sie so schlecht equipt sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Náyla. (4. Dezember 2007)

Verhältnis S2 zu blauem Level 70 PvP Gear = Verhältnis S3 zu S1 find ich. Also von daher hat sich nichts geändert, falls du das meinst, also ändert sich an der "Skill"-Voraussetzung nicht viel.


----------



## BlizzLord (4. Dezember 2007)

> Selbst Arena steht eigentlich vom Aufwand her weit hinter PvE Raiding zurück. Muss einfach ein Leistungs gerechtes Verhältnis zwischen PvP und PvE her. Derzeit bekommt man im PvP Dinge nachgeschmissen, für welche man sich im PvE den *** aufreissen muss und deshalb zerfallen so viel gute PvE Raidgilden =(



Lol da muß man jawohl lachen cO

Hmm überlegen wir im PvE:

Du mußt genau dann aktion x ausführen wenn oben am Bildschirm steht boss castet x(usw.)
Hmm ja sehr aufwendig <.<

PvP: 
Der Gegner macht immer etwas anderes du weißt nie was er wann macht(nur ungefähr)

So das war mein Senf dazu...


----------



## Tôny (4. Dezember 2007)

Den Tank der im PvP equip Gruul Tankt ohne probs will ich sehen.
Und was soll das Geheule das es unfair den PVE Spielern gegenüber ist? Die machen PVE weil sie es wollen und sich in den Raids den Progress erarbeiten wollen. Und meinst du ehrlich das einer der nur PVP gemacht hat einen Raidstammplatz für Gruul bekommt nachdem sich die PVE'ler den Farmstatus in Karah erarbeitet haben? Und der größte mist den ich heir gelesen hab ist ja wohl die Beuhauptung das man keinen Skill braucht um die Items für so wenig Ehre zu bekommen. Was hat es mit Skill zu tuen ob ich jetzt für ein Item 10k Ehre farme oder 30k? Um die ehre zu farmen kann man theorethisch in ein BG gehen immer in den Zerg rennen und umgehauen werden und selber net einen Kill machen und man hat früher oder später die Ehre zusammen ob 1k 10k oder 100k


----------



## Tic0 (4. Dezember 2007)

Zum einen finde ich es auch recht schade das Epics nun so leicht zu haben sind, zum anderen verstehe ich es aber auch, bzw habe nichts dagegen.

Was mich am meisten "stört" ist jedoch irgendwie, das die neuen PvP Sets genauso aussehen wie die PvE Sets, nur zum Teil in anderer Farbe. Klar, zum einen freut man sich, wenn man zum PvE Content keinen Zugang hat, andererseits doch irgendwie schade. Ich erinnere mich z.b noch an die Anfangszeit von WoW. Da war es einfach was besonderes wenn man in einem T Set rumgelaufen ist, die ersten Teile hatte, bzw ein "einigartiges" Aussehen hatte. Aber nun ist das ja völliger Standart, überall sieht man Leute mit T6 Skin Items, das ist doch nichtsmehr besonderes mehr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin der Meinung das PvP Sets andere Designs bekommen sollte, irgendwie endet das sonst alles zu sehr im Einheitsbrei...

Ich habe zwar nicht direkt was dagegen das die Items nun so leicht zu haben sind, aber ein wenig schwerer könnte es ruhig sein. S1 Arena gibts nun schon für Ehre, daher muss man um dieses Set zu bekommen schonmal GARNIX können, da es nur ums stupide Ehre Farmen geht. Selbst in der Arena, klar, um weit hochzukommen braucht man viel Erfahrung und ne gute Gruppe, aber das ist nunmal nicht nötig, da man selbst im niedrigen Rating genug Punkte bekommt und sich irgendwann ein Item kaufen zu können.
Im PvE ist das nicht wirklich der Fall, entweder man packt den Boss oder man packt ihn nicht, sicherlich, übung macht den Meister, aber es gibt sicherlich reichlich Gilden die an div. Bossen Tag für Tag oder sogar Monat für Monat scheitern, da kommt im Endeffekt auch kein Epic dabei raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja aber wie gesagt, mich stört am meisten das mittlerweile fast jeder Char gleich aussieht, wenn man dann das T6 oder PvP 3 Set hat, ist man ebenso wenig etwas "besonderes"...

mfG


----------



## zappenduster (5. Dezember 2007)

Wa? PvP wird für die 24/7-Süchtlinge mit ihren Superduper-R0xx0R-Epix anspruchsvoller, weil dadurch auch Normalzocker itemtechnisch eher mithalten können und mehr der Skill gefragt wird? Pöses Blizzy, janz janz pöse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fatsch (5. Dezember 2007)

Sinnlos Thread, kk thx-Keiner brauch
bye


----------



## Tikume (5. Dezember 2007)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten "stört" ist jedoch irgendwie, das die neuen PvP Sets genauso aussehen wie die PvE Sets, nur zum Teil in anderer Farbe. Klar, zum einen freut man sich, wenn man zum PvE Content keinen Zugang hat, andererseits doch irgendwie schade. Ich erinnere mich z.b noch an die Anfangszeit von WoW. Da war es einfach was besonderes wenn man in einem T Set rumgelaufen ist, die ersten Teile hatte, bzw ein "einigartiges" Aussehen hatte. Aber nun ist das ja völliger Standart, überall sieht man Leute mit T6 Skin Items, das ist doch nichtsmehr besonderes mehr?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, das Charaussehen in Wow kannte doch immer nur 2 Varianten:
a) Man schaut aus wie ein Clown, ausstaffiert mit bunten Ausrüstungsstücken die nicht zusammenpassen
b) Man schaut aus wie ein Set Klon

Möglichkeiten sein Aussehen individuell zu bestimmen und sei es nur durch getrennte Ausrüstungs/Optikslots wie z.B. in EQ2 gibt es halt nicht. Von den Möglichkeiten eines SWGs ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## kadomer (5. Dezember 2007)

hallo erstmal 

ich spiele in der woche ca. 8-9 stunden wow weil ich sonst nur maloche.

wie soll der gelenheitsspieler wie ich sonst an so ein equip rankommen????

zocke auch pvp hab nur die zeit die ihr meckerfritzen habt leider nicht.

ihr honks

schönen gruss


----------



## Akium (5. Dezember 2007)

Tja schrieb:


> Vorerst gar nicht mehr, weil die Gilde demnächst ohnehin zerfallen wird.
> 
> Ich kann Dir nur sagen, weshalb ich raide:
> 
> ...


.
.
*LoL*... Du scheinst das raiden ja wirklich als "Aufgabe" zu sehen.  Nimmst gern dran teil, und "erwartest" Gegenleistungen dafür.  Warum zerfällt denn deine Gilde ? Eventuell, weil alle was "erwarten" ?  
Gottchen, was hab ich in WoW schon alles gemacht, wo ich NULL Gegenleistung dafür bekommen hab, nur weils mir Spass macht. 
Wenn man das Spiel nicht grade als Lebensmittelpunkt sieht, und es mit einer gewissen Lockerheit angeht 
ist der Spassfaktor der entscheidende, und nicht die Epix. Sicher freut sich jeder, wenn nen gutes Item für ihn droppt. Ich auch. 
Wenn ich hier dann andauernd lese, dass sich manche ihrer virtuellen Epix-Exclusivität beraubt fühlen, nur weil andere Leute eben nun nen anderen Weg haben, an episches Equip (welches im PvE nix taugt) zu kommen, frage ich mich warum diese Leute sich ums Equip Anderer kümmern ??? 
Was ist denn das für ne kleinkarierte spiessige Diskussion. Wenn mein Nachbar im Lotto gewinnt, und sich nen Porsche kauft, den ich mir trotz viel Arbeit nie leisten kann, fange ich auch nicht an die Ungerechtigkeit dieser Welt zu bejammern. 
Im besonderen nicht, weil es sich bei WoW um ein Spiel handelt, in dem jeder Teilnehmer sein Ding so gestalten kann wie es ihm selbst am besten gefällt. Punkt. ! 
Der Eine holt die die durchaus gute PvP geeignete S1 Rüstung im BG. 
Der Nächste erraidet sich seine PvE Ausrüstung.  Na und ? 
Keiner der raidet hat einen Nachteil dadurch, wenn wer anderes S1 trägt. 
PS: Ich behaupte es nochmal, wer das Raiden als *harte Arbeit* auffasst, die mit virtuellen Gegenständen entlohnt wird, sollte sich echt mal Gedanken über seine Prioritäten im Leben machen. 
Freiwillig in nem Onlinegame in meiner Freizeit hart arbeiten ???   *LoL*  never ever !!


----------



## Náyla. (7. Dezember 2007)

Einerseits kann ich die Gelegenheitsspieler verstehen (bin ja selbst einer), aber andererseits auch die andere Seite der "Mehrzocker". Doch eine Frage an die Gelegenheitsspieler: ihr erwartet wirklich, dass ihr für viel weniger Aufwand ein annähernd gleichwertiges Equip bekommt wie die, die dreifach mehr spielen? Das ist einfach vom Zeitaufwand unfair.
Wäre das Gleiche, als wenn ihr auf Arbeit zwei Stunden täglich arbeitet und das gleiche Geld wollt wie jemand, der acht Stunden arbeitet. Der Vergleich hinkt zwar ein wenig, aber finde ihn schon ziemlich treffend.


----------



## Tikume (7. Dezember 2007)

Es ist ja kein annähernd gleiches Equip, zwischen s3 und s1 ist ein Unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (7. Dezember 2007)

> also reg dich nicht so auf es gibt auch leute die wenig zeit haben und arbeiten oder in die schule gehen!



/sign


----------



## Schamll (7. Dezember 2007)

jo pvp wird langsam lächerlich immer wieder neue arena sets das hat kein sinn blizz ^^ lasst euch zeit


----------

